# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > cologie >  Bill Gates : l'nergie nuclaire sera  nouveau politiquement acceptable car plus propre que toutes les autres

## Patrick Ruiz

* Lnergie nuclaire sera  nouveau politiquement acceptable car elle est plus sre et propre que le ptrole, le charbon et le gaz naturel ,*
*Daprs Bill Gates*

*Plusieurs pistes sont en cours dexploration sur le front de la lutte contre le changement climatique. Lune delles consiste  rflchir les rayons solaires hors de latmosphre terrestre en pulvrisant de la poussire de carbonate de calcium (CaCO3) non toxique dans latmosphre. Ici, cest une entreprise de Bill Gates qui est  la manuvre. Une autre consiste  opter pour les sources dnergies propres. Le cofondateur de Microsoft explique pourquoi les pays devraient tous opter pour lnergie nuclaire.* 

L'nergie nuclaire doit surmonter une rputation fcheuse acquise par l'association avec la bombe atomique et les catastrophes radioactives. Bill Gates est nanmoins davis que cest un dfi  relever pour plusieurs raisons : primo, l'exploitation des centrales nuclaires ne produit aucune mission de gaz  effet de serre ; secundo, les nouvelles innovations dans la technologie nuclaire rendent l'nergie nuclaire plus sre et plus abordable que toutes les autres formes dnergies.

L'nergie nuclaire a longtemps eu la rputation d'tre dangereuse : les premires innovations dans le domaine de l'nergie nuclaire ont t faites dans la foule de la bombe nuclaire et au cours des dernires dcennies, des catastrophes trs mdiatises se sont produites. La fusion de la centrale de Tchernobyl en 1986 en Ukraine et l'accident de la centrale de Fukushima Daiichi en 2011 au Japon en sont des illustrations. Mais si ces catastrophes attirent beaucoup d'attention, Bill Gates souligne la scurit relative de l'nergie nuclaire au fil du temps :  Le nuclaire a en fait t plus sr que toute autre source de production d'nergie. Vous savez, les centrales au charbon, les particules de charbon, les gazoducs qui explosent. Les dcs par unit de puissance sur ces autres approches sont beaucoup plus levs.  

 Une nouvelle gnration de centrales de production dnergie nuclaire apporte rponse au problme de cot des centrales lectriques et rvolutionne en mme temps laspect scurit , ajoute-t-il. Les innovations consistent en l'utilisation de sodium liquide au lieu d'eau pour refroidir le racteur  une pression plus basse. Cela peut aider  viter les fusions et permet galement aux centrales nuclaires d'tre plus petites et donc plus simples  construire.




La position de Bill Gates ravive le dbat sur la question du choix de lnergie nuclaire plutt que de lnergie solaire ou olienne. tant donn les objectifs de rduction de 80 % des missions de gaz  effet de serre dici 2030 et 100 % dici 2035, le choix du nuclaire ne semble pas le plus judicieux quand on sait quun nouveau racteur nuclaire prend en moyenne 15 ans entre la planification et l'exploitation. De plus, loption du nuclaire pose dautres problmes comme ceux de prolifration des armes et de gestion des dchets. Les nergies renouvelables (soleil, vent) seraient donc loption la plus viable. Bill Gates souligne nanmoins un obstacle majeur  leur mise en uvre sur des projets de production dimportantes quantits dnergie lectrique : la recherche actuelle ne sait pas crer une batterie qui rponde aux besoins en alimentation de rseaux lectriques entiers.


Cest la raison pour laquelle on risque de voir de petites centrales nuclaires en complment de sources intermittentes comme les centrales solaires et oliennes. TerraPower, fonde par Bill Gates en 2006 et son partenaire GE Hitachi Nuclear Energy, un fournisseur de racteurs nuclaires avancs et de services nuclaires, prvoient de commercialiser des stations de ce type appeles Natrium dans le courant de cette dcennie.

Le positionnement de Bill Gates dans la filire cache aussi lintention de persuader les leaders amricains de prter plus attention  la recherche dans le domaine lnergie nuclaire. Lobjectif : maintenir les tats-Unis  leur place de leader dans la recherche lie  l'nergie nuclaire et provoquer une adoption encore plus importante des technologies du nuclaire parmi lesquelles celles dites avances comme le concept mis en avant par le projet TerraPower. 

TerraPower a, le 22 septembre 2015, sign un accord avec China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) pour dvelopper son racteur  onde progressive. Mais la guerre commerciale qui a clat entre les tats-Unis et la Chine et les restrictions  lexportation mises en place par ladministration Trump ont empch TerraPower de tester sa technologie en Chine. 

Les partisans de lnergie nuclaire sont davis quil y a une ncessit de btir des centrales nuclaires pour remplacer les centrales  gaz et au charbon et rpondre aux besoins en lectricit. Mais les opposants au nuclaire estiment que les cots lis aux racteurs nuclaires sont encore normes. De ce fait, ils considrent que le nuclaire ne constitue pas une solution viable conomiquement, sans parler des risques de scurit et le problme des dchets nuclaires. Pour eux, les nergies renouvelables sont plus viables, car leur cot a t rduit de faon massive lors des 20 dernires annes, une tendance qui devrait se suivre lors des prochaines annes.

*Et vous ?* 

 ::fleche::  Lnergie nuclaire est-elle lidal en matire de sret et de propret pour apporter rponse aux besoins de la plante ? 
 ::fleche::  Faut-il encourager la recherche en la matire ? 
 ::fleche::  nergie nuclaire vs nergies renouvelables (solaire, olien) : de quel bord tes-vous ? Pourquoi ?

*Voir aussi :* 

 ::fleche::  Mme Bill Gates qui veut offrir tout son argent ne fait qu'en accumuler plus, il est tonnamment difficile de se dbarrasser de milliards de dollars
 ::fleche::  Bill Gates conduit une action globale pour prparer le monde  accepter les ralits d'une plante qui se rchauffe face aux changements climatiques
 ::fleche::  Bill Gates a refus le poste de conseiller scientifique de Donald Trump, estimant que ce ne serait pas un bon usage de son temps
 ::fleche::  Bill Gates estime que l'IA rendra l'homme plus efficace dans son travail et lui donnera plus de temps libre dans le futur

----------


## air-dex

Pour le reste la production d'nergie est un systme de vases communicants. Les dchets nuclaires sont trs polluants (le mot est faible  ::aie:: ) mais l'nergie nuclaire  le mrite de ne pas produire de CO2, elle. Il faut savoir ce que l'on veut.

----------


## Uther

Et encore pour le cot trs polluant, c'est discutable vu que les dchet nuclaires ne se retrouvent pas dans la nature contrairement a ceux de la plupart des nergies. Ils sont contenu dans des stockages dont ils ne sont pas censs sortir,  par en cas d'accidents, qui sont trs rare et dont les consquences sont au final bien infrieures  pas mal de technologies que l'on accepte pourtant sans problme.

----------


## pierre-y

L'avantage du nuclaire c'est surtout sa constance dans le fait de pouvoir produire de l'nergie. De mon avis personnelle, c'est qu'on ne peut pas  l'heure actuelle s'en passer mais de la a dire que c'est plus propre... Quand sa casse, a ne fait pas dans la dentelle si on regarde Tchernobyl  ou Fukushima. L'ide d'utiliser du sodium dans le circuit primaire, c'est a dire un lment qui ragit violemment  l'eau c'est cens rassurer les gens alors que le secondaire sera probablement remplit de flotte? peut tre que j'ai mal compris.

----------


## i5evangelist

Je pense que si on fait un sondage auprs des populations qui on subi un accident nuclaire, le sondage sera radicalement contre. 
Il faut je pense itou penser aux cot de cette nergie, on nous bassine avec la dette, l, on part sur des milliers d'annes d'activit des dchets, 
le dmantlement des centrales et pour ce qui est de la France, les cots militaire. Je ne suis pas sr que l'opration Barkhane soit uniquement faite 
pour protger les populations du Mali et du Niger, peut-tre que la protection des ressources en uranium y est pour quelque chose, m'enfin ... je complote, je complote ...

Pour tout dire, j'habite en Normandie et je ne suis pas press qu'il dmarre leur cocotte minute E.P.R.  Flamanville, les vents dominants tant d'ouest ...   

Ecolo, srement un peu, mais surtout, comme on dit chez moi, "j'tiens  ma pieau" !

Note  Bill le visionnaire : ferme la !  ::D:

----------


## epsilon68

le manque d'energie et le rechauffement climatique est tel que l'energie nucleaire sera une force pour la france.
d'ailleurs quand on y pense les effets du carbone dans l'air mettra des milliers d'anne  se rsorber.
sans compter les guerres car il fera trop chaud pour vivre dans beaucoup de pays.

----------


## eric44000

*Lnergie nuclaire est-elle lidal en matire de sret et de propret pour apporter rponse aux besoins de la plante ?*
Ben non. Tchernobyl et Fukushima ont dmontrs le contraire et les dchets sont un fardeau pour des milliers d'annes, bien qu'il soit possible de les enfouir dans une plaque technonique qui plonge sous une autre avant de s'enfoncer dans le manteau terrestre en vitant les volcans d'arc insulaire bien sr. Quoi qu'il en soit, le nuclaire poserait le mme problme que les nergies fossiles. Combien de gnrations puiseraient les ressources ? Deux, trois, quatre ?

*nergie nuclaire vs nergies renouvelables (solaire, olien) : de quel bord tes-vous ? Pourquoi ?*
Les nergies renouvelables sont une vidence dans un monde aux ressources finies.

*Faut-il encourager la recherche en la matire ?*
En matire de centrale solaire, oui. La fabrication de miroirs est peu onreux et prenne tout comme le stockage par fluide caloporteur  grande capacit thermique, par transformation en hydrogne ou air comprim.

Encore faut-il de la volont politique. Les infrastructures de recharge de la voiture lectrique font peine  voir. Je ne parle pas des bornes toujours quasi inexistantes en France, mais des places de parking  induction lectromagntiques bien plus pratiques.

----------


## KEKE93

Bill Gates veut tirer un trait sur l'accident nuclaire de Tree Miles Island de 1979 en Pennsylvanie qui, par ses consquences, avait cot aux Etats-Unis plus cher que la guerre du Vietnam...En effet, de nombreux projets de centrales nuclaires ont d tre abandonns plus le rebasculement sur les centrales  gaz ( et aussi au charbon) ont fait que les Etats-Unis ont d payer plus cher leur nergie.

----------


## Uther

> Quand sa casse, a ne fait pas dans la dentelle si on regarde Tchernobyl  ou Fukushima. L'ide d'utiliser du sodium dans le circuit primaire, c'est a dire un lment qui ragit violemment  l'eau c'est cens rassurer les gens alors que le secondaire sera probablement remplit de flotte? peut tre que j'ai mal compris.


Tchernobyl tait moche en effet, heureusement ce type de centrale n'existe plus. Fukushima s'en est au final pas si mal tir.
Les racteurs  sodium ne sont qu'une piste de recherche actuellement, je ne crois pas qu'il y en ait de fonctionnels donc difficile de dire ce qu'il y aura en secondaire, ni mme si a verra rellement le jour.




> Je pense que si on fait un sondage auprs des populations qui on subi un accident nuclaire, le sondage sera radicalement contre.


Pour le moment les pays qui ont subis des accidents nuclaires n'ont pas l'air si traumatiss que a vu que l'Ukraine continue de miser lourdement dessus et que le Japon a fait assez vite repartir ses centrales. Au final, la radioactivit de Fukushima a fait au pire un mort, alors que le tsunami qui l'a provoqu en a fait 18 500.




> Il faut je pense itou penser aux cot de cette nergie, on nous bassine avec la dette, l, on part sur des milliers d'annes d'activit des dchets, le dmantlement des centrales et pour ce qui est de la France, les cots militaire.


Tu oublies un dtail essentiel, c'est que le nuclaire est une nergie extrmement concentre. Les dchets sont trs peu nombreux et donc mme s'ils requirent normment plus de prcaution, au total ils ne reviennent pas si cher que a  grer au regard de la production assure. Le cot de dmantlement n'est pas particulirement lev non plus (environ 10% du cout de construction et dj pris en compte dans le cot global), en tout cas bien infrieur au cot du solaire/olien.
Quant aux problmes politiques, quasiment aucune nergie n'est a labri, pour le solaire/olien, on dpend de la Chine, pour les hydrocarbures des pays ptroliers,... D'ailleurs, la concentration de l'nergie nuclaire faisant que les quantits ncessaires au fonctionnement ne sont pas trs leves, c'est relativement facile de changer de fournisseur.




> Pour tout dire, j'habite en Normandie et je ne suis pas press qu'il dmarre leur cocotte minute E.P.R.  Flamanville, les vents dominants tant d'ouest ...
> Ecolo, srement un peu, mais surtout, comme on dit chez moi, "j'tiens  ma pieau" !


Sachant que l'EPR est globalement mieux scuris que les centrale actuelles et que Golfech du cot de chez moi va plutt bien depuis quelque dizaines d'annes, je dirais que si tu tiens a ta peau le nuclaire est le dernier de tes soucis. Il y a des centaines de techno bien plus dangereuses que tu ctoies tous les jours.

----------


## calvaire

nous vivons dans un univers ou rien n'est parfait...

le nuclaire est dangereux, un accident peut rendre une zone non habitable pendant des dcennies et tuer des millions de personne
les nergies fossiles pollue l'air et l'environnement et dois tuer probablement plus de personne que le nuclaire, mais c'est plus discret et moins facile  quantifier.
les nergies renouvelable on leurs problmes d'intermittence et de faible production

le constat c'est que rien n'est parfait et aucune des 3 solutions n'est parfaite pour un pays dvelopp comme la France, faut faire avec.
Reste la fusion nuclaire mais pas attendue avant au moins 60ans et encore si la technologie fonctionne...
faire de la fusion c'est "facile", on le fait aujourd'hui. Stabiliser la raction plusieurs seconde par contre... et je parle pas d'en faire une centrale capable de produire de l'lectricit.

Bon aprs je connais aucun partisans qui souhaite vivre  cot d'une centrale nuclaire,  charbon, un parc d'oliennes ou d'un barrage.
la seul production d'nergie accept par le grand publique c'est les panneaux solaire au dessus du toit.
Je dirais si dans le futur on arrive  crer des panneaux solaires plus productif et fabriqu uniquement avec des matriaux renouvelables la solution serait d'en mettre partout et de convertir le surplus en hydrogne avec llectrolyse.
c'est pas le plus efficace et la moins cher mais ce serait une solution accept par tous sans problme

----------


## Uther

> Les dchets sont un fardeau pour des milliers d'annes, bien qu'il soit possible de les enfouir dans une plaque tectonique qui plonge sous une autre avant de s'enfoncer dans le manteau terrestre en vitant les volcans d'arc insulaire bien sr. Quoi qu'il en soit, le nuclaire poserait le mme problme que les nergies fossiles. Combien de gnrations puiseraient les ressources ? Deux, trois, quatre ?


Pour le coup, a serait idiot. Dj il faudrait entreposer les dchets de manire fiable, en profondeur sous le plancher ocanique, ce qui est hors de notre porte. Et l'issue serait quand mme risque vu que dans une zone de subduction, le risque que a remonte  la surface via le volcanisme n'est pas nul, comme tu le fais remarquer. En plus d'tre envisageable techniquement, les plans d'enterrement actuels sont largement plus srs. Si les dchets sont enterrs dans des couches gologiques stables, ils n'ont aucune raison de remonter par eux mme  la surface avant quelque millions d'annes. D'ici l leur radioactivit aura  nouveau des niveau normaux.




> En matire de centrale solaire, oui. La fabrication de miroirs est peu onreux et prenne tout comme le stockage par fluide caloporteur  grande capacit thermique, par transformation en hydrogne ou air comprim.


Faire de la recherche l dessus, c'est bien, mais on est encore trs loin d'avoir des solutions prennes l dessus, particulirement en ce qui concerne le stockage. Le jour ou le solaire sera aussi efficace que le nuclaire, je serais ravi d'en profiter, mais on ne peut pas se permettre d'attendre des dizaines d'annes, pour un rsultat incertain. Si on veut avoir un impact sur le rchauffement global, il faut entreprendre des actions qui font effets sensibles ds maintenant. 
On peut toujours esprer des solutions renouvelables prennes dans un avenir distant, mais le nuclaire actuel et un excellent moyen de production d'lectricit efficace, pilotable et  faible mission de gaz  effet de serre. 




> Encore faut-il de la volont politique. Les infrastructures de recharge de la voiture lectrique font peine  voir. Je ne parle pas des bornes toujours quasi inexistantes en France, mais des places de parking  induction lectromagntiques bien plus pratiques.


Vu les pertes lectriques du rechargement par l'induction, j'espre au contraire pour l'cologie que a ne se dmocratisera pas.

----------


## Anselme45

> le manque d'energie et le rechauffement climatique est tel que l'energie nucleaire sera une force pour la france.
> d'ailleurs quand on y pense les effets du carbone dans l'air mettra des milliers d'anne  se rsorber.
> sans compter les guerres car il fera trop chaud pour vivre dans beaucoup de pays.


1. Les centrales nuclaires franaises ont besoin de quoi pour fonctionner?
D'uranium que la France ne possde pas sur son territoire. La France doit importer 9 000 tonnes duranium/an. La France dpend de l'Afrique pour en avoir par l'intermdiaire des mines dArlit au Niger!D'eau. Avec le rchauffement climatique, c'est moins d'eau dans les cours d'eau et donc l'incapacit de refroidir les racteurs nuclaires. C'est dj le cas actuellement. En t, certaines centrales doivent tre arrtes par manque d'eau en France!

2. Le nuclaire n'vite dj pas la guerre  la France. Y-a-t-il quelqu'un ici pour croire que l'arme franaise se promne dans les pays du Sahel uniquement pour faire la chasse  3 pouilleux barbus roulant dans des 4x4 toyota? Ne serait-ce pas plutt pour scuriser son approvisionnement en uranium?

3. S'il va falloir des milliers d'annes pour rsorber les effets du carbone, pour les dchets nuclaires ce sont des milliards d'annes? En ralit, les effets du carbone dans l'air pourrait disparatre en une centaine d'annes et il faut compter des centaines de milliers d'annes pour les dchets nuclaires de haute intensits!

Ds lors, elle est o la force pour la France???  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ddoumeche

Les masques tombent, Billou le sauveur de la plante n'est qu'un vulgaire vendeur de centrales atomiques.

Enfin je ne donne pas trs cher de sa recette miracle sur le moyen terme. Lui ne sera plus de ce monde mais quand un racteur  sodium liquide va pter, cela fera un joli feu d'artifice.




> 1. Les centrales nuclaires franaises ont besoin de quoi pour fonctionner?
> D'uranium que la France ne possde pas sur son territoire. La France doit importer 9 000 tonnes duranium/an. La France dpend de l'Afrique pour en avoir par l'intermdiaire des mines dArlit au Niger!D'eau. Avec le rchauffement climatique, c'est moins d'eau dans les cours d'eau et donc l'incapacit de refroidir les racteurs nuclaires. C'est dj le cas actuellement. En t, certaines centrales doivent tre arrtes par manque d'eau en France!
> 
> 2. Le nuclaire n'vite dj pas la guerre  la France. Y-a-t-il quelqu'un ici pour croire que l'arme franaise se promne dans les pays du Sahel uniquement pour faire la chasse  3 pouilleux barbus roulant dans des 4x4 toyota? Ne serait-ce pas plutt pour scuriser son approvisionnement en uranium?
> 
> 3. S'il va falloir des milliers d'annes pour rsorber les effets du carbone, pour les dchets nuclaires ce sont des milliards d'annes? En ralit, les effets du carbone dans l'air pourrait disparatre en une centaine d'annes et il faut compter des centaines de milliers d'annes pour les dchets nuclaires de haute intensits!
> 
> Ds lors, elle est o la force pour la France???


2. non mais ne soyons pas naif, ce n'est pas immoral et s'il fallait protger le ptrole du Gabon, on ferait de mme.

4. si les centrales nuclaires ou les oliennes vitaient le rchauffement climatique, cela se saurait

----------


## Eric80

> *Lnergie nuclaire est-elle lidal en matire de sret et de propret pour apporter rponse aux besoins de la plante ?*
> Ben non. Tchernobyl et Fukushima ont dmontrs le contraire et les dchets sont un fardeau pour des milliers d'annes, bien qu'il soit possible de les enfouir dans une plaque technonique qui plonge sous une autre avant de s'enfoncer dans le manteau terrestre en vitant les volcans d'arc insulaire bien sr. Quoi qu'il en soit, le nuclaire poserait le mme problme que les nergies fossiles. Combien de gnrations puiseraient les ressources ? Deux, trois, quatre ?


Bill Gates parle ici des racteurs de 4eme gnration, dont Superphenix puis Astrid en France taient des racteurs exprimentaux promteurs, mais dont la recherche a t stopp de manire politique. Lire  ce sujet le billet de Yves Brchet:
https://revue-progressistes.org/2019...etat-stratege/
qui parle de milliers d annes (7500!) sans importation minire, car les racteurs de 4eme gen utilisent "100 fois mieux la ressource naturelle que les racteurs actuels" et utilisent aussi les dchets des 2nde et 3eme gnration comme carburant.
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Astrid_(r%C3%A9acteur)

Mais comme il dit, la France, autrefois leader mondial sur la recherche nuclaire, a dcid de tout arret, laissant le champ libre  la Chine ( laquelle la France a donne la techno nuclaire), les USA et la Russie.




> *nergie nuclaire vs nergies renouvelables (solaire, olien) : de quel bord tes-vous ? Pourquoi ?*
> Les nergies renouvelables sont une vidence dans un monde aux ressources finies.
> *Faut-il encourager la recherche en la matire ?*
> En matire de centrale solaire, oui. La fabrication de miroirs est peu onreux et prenne tout comme le stockage par fluide caloporteur  grande capacit thermique, par transformation en hydrogne ou air comprim.
> 
> Encore faut-il de la volont politique. Les infrastructures de recharge de la voiture lectrique font peine  voir. Je ne parle pas des bornes toujours quasi inexistantes en France, mais des places de parking  induction lectromagntiques bien plus pratiques.


Il faut aussi bcp de ressources et d energie pour construire les panneaux solaires ou pales des oliennes.
Mais le pb essentiel est l intermittence: que faire qd ni vent ni soleil?
Sur le stockage, j invite  regarder cette video qui explique que le stockage a trs grande chelle est juste pas possible physiquement, surtout  cause des notions temporelles 



https://fr.statista.com/statistiques...r-technologie/
https://eduscol.education.fr/sti/sit...ue-ensps_2.pdf



> En 2013, la capacit de stockage mondiale installe, exprime en puissance maximale, valait environ de 170 GW sur un total de 5 300 GW de capacits de production. Sur la mme priode, en France, ces chiffres taient respectivement de 6,3 GW (en ralit seulement 5 GW oprationnels) et 120 GW.


Et surtout, la consommation d energie permanente fait que les stockage sont trs vite puiss:
>95% du stockage d energie est sur les STEPS (barrage/pompe) qui s'puise en qques heures, mais pour remplir, il faut la semaine.
Les grands barrages s'puisent bien plus lentement ... mais mettent 2 saisons  se remplir.
Les batteries, a se recharge relativement vite ... mais bon, on parle de capacits ridicules, et qui se vident aussi trs vite.

Comme le stockage en suffit pas, plus de production intermittente demande bcp bcp plus d interconnexions avec les cots du rseau qui vont aussi exploser. Il y a ainsi des projets pour chopper la produciton solaire du Sahara au nord de l Allemagne...

Il faut bien comprendre que le nuclaire est une production constante. Mais comme on en veux plus ou moins, on aura dans les  20-30 ans  venir de + en + de production intermittente, et donc avec *les prix de l lectricit qui vont faire du yoyo plusieurs fois par jour, et qui vont se rpercuter sur la facture des citoyens lambda.*
Il y aura pleins d acteurs gagnant dans l affaire. Et cela va favoriser ceux qui ont les moyens d avoir les batteries  la maison couples avec les compteurs intelligents pour limiter la conso dans les heures trs chres, alors que les plus modestes vont se faire plumer.
Donc un tout naturel (dans la socit actuelle) accroissement des ingalits!
De + en + d'ENR est tout  fait logique dans une systme libral capitaliste.

A contrario, le nuclaire est une techno de pays communistes: investissement monstre avec une trs longue construction (10-15 ans) qui requierent une stabilit dans les prises de dcisions, et cout de l''nergie sortie constante et la mme pour tous!

Au del de l aspect environmment/impact cologique, le choix des sources d'nergies est aussi un choix de socit!

----------


## Doatyn

Il y a quelques annes, j'avais discut avec un chercheur qui m'avait dit qu'il existe un autre produit nuclaire en "--nium" (je ne m'en rappelle plus, plutonium peut-tre) qui par nature ne peut pas s'emballer.
Il y a eu des sommes colossales investies dans la recherche sur l'uranium because a explose, et rien sur cet autre produit qui n'intresse pas les militaires.
Quelquun est au courant, est-ce que cest vrai ?

----------


## Invit

> Il y a quelques annes, j'avais discut avec un chercheur qui m'avait dit qu'il existe un autre produit nuclaire en "--nium" (je ne m'en rappelle plus, plutonium peut-tre) qui par nature ne peut pas s'emballer.
> Il y a eu des sommes colossales investies dans la recherche sur l'uranium because a explose, et rien sur cet autre produit qui n'intresse pas les militaires.
> Quelquun est au courant, est-ce que cest vrai ?


Peut-tre le thorium, avec les racteurs  sels fondus. C'est vieux mais a avait refait un peu de buzz il y a quelques annes.

----------


## Uther

> 1. Les centrales nuclaires franaises ont besoin de quoi pour fonctionner?
> D'uranium que la France ne possde pas sur son territoire. La France doit importer 9 000 tonnes duranium/an. La France dpend de l'Afrique pour en avoir par l'intermdiaire des mines dArlit au Niger!D'eau. Avec le rchauffement climatique, c'est moins d'eau dans les cours d'eau et donc l'incapacit de refroidir les racteurs nuclaires. C'est dj le cas actuellement. En t, certaines centrales doivent tre arrtes par manque d'eau en France!


Je sais pas si tu te rends compte a quel point 6 000 tonnes  l'chelle de la France c'est rien du tout. Un seul ptrolier peut contenir 50 fois a. L'approvisionnement en combustible nuclaire n'est tellement pas un problme que la France a abandonn la recherche sur les gnrateurs de 4eme gnration qui permettaient de se dbrouiller en extrayant normment moins de combustible.
Quant a l'eau c'est un problme assez mineur en fait. La variabilit contrainte du parc nuclaire est compltement anecdotique compare aux renouvelables.




> 2. Le nuclaire n'vite dj pas la guerre  la France. Y-a-t-il quelqu'un ici pour croire que l'arme franaise se promne dans les pays du Sahel uniquement pour faire la chasse  3 pouilleux barbus roulant dans des 4x4 toyota? Ne serait-ce pas plutt pour scuriser son approvisionnement en uranium?


Regarde srieusement la liste des pays dans lesquels la France est intervenue militairement ces dernires annes, beaucoup sont d'anciennes colonies mais quasiment aucun a part le Niger n'est producteur de nuclaire. Ton rapprochement est plus que rapide.




> 3. S'il va falloir des milliers d'annes pour rsorber les effets du carbone, pour les dchets nuclaires ce sont des milliards d'annes? En ralit, les effets du carbone dans l'air pourrait disparatre en une centaine d'annes et il faut compter des centaines de milliers d'annes pour les dchets nuclaires de haute intensits!


Sauf que les dchets de haute intensit ne se baladent pas dans latmosphre et ne drglent pas le climat. Une fois traits et enterrs, il restent dans le sol do ils ne ressortiront pas naturellement avant d'tre redevenu anodins.




> Il y a quelques annes, j'avais discut avec un chercheur qui m'avait dit qu'il existe un autre produit nuclaire en "--nium" (je ne m'en rappelle plus, plutonium peut-tre) qui par nature ne peut pas s'emballer.
> Il y a eu des sommes colossales investies dans la recherche sur l'uranium because a explose, et rien sur cet autre produit qui n'intresse pas les militaires.
> Quelquun est au courant, est-ce que cest vrai ?


Je pense qu'il devait parler du thorium qui en effet, n'est pas vraiment prioritaire car l'uranium et plus facile a mettre en place, a des applications militaire et surtout a dj une filire en place. Entre la surgnration et le thorium on a thoriquement assez de combustibles nuclaire pour trs longtemps, mais on ne s'en inquite pas vraiment pour le moment vu que la technologie nuclaire actuelle suffit.

----------


## Anselme45

> Regarde srieusement la liste des pays dans lesquels la France est intervenue militairement ces dernires annes, beaucoup sont d'anciennes colonies mais quasiment aucun a part le Niger n'est producteur de nuclaire. Ton rapprochement est plus que rapide.


Je t'invite  ouvrir ta carte d'tat-major de l'Afrique et tu auras l'occasion de remarquer que le Sahel, zone d'action de l'opration Barkhane de l'arme franaise couvre les pays suivants: Mauritanie, Mali, Burkina Faso, Niger et Tchad.

Je t'invite  taper dans google les mots magiques "niger" et "jhadistes" et tu auras l'occasion d'avoir des informations intressantes comme celle du 4 janvier 2021 qui annonce qu'une attaque jhadiste a fait plus de 100 morts dans une attaque de 2 villages au Niger...

Je t'invite galement  regarder sur une carte o se trouve au Niger les mines d'uranium d'Arlit... Oh quelle surprise, Arlit se trouve a proximit de la frontire algrienne, exactement dans la zone o se concentrent les jhadistes et d'o ils organisent la totalit des attaques sur le Mali et sur le Niger.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Uther

a reste de la supposition assez hasardeuse. L'implication du nuclaire dans l'intervention barkane n'est pas vraiment vidente. La France a beaucoup dintrts en Afrique, l'uranium est loin d'tre le principal. De plus, il y a pas mal d'autre fournisseurs d'uranium que le Niger. Parmi tous les pays concern par l'intervention, seul le Niger produit de l'uranium et c'est pas celui qui a le plus fort contingent. Si la scurisation des approvisionnements d'Uranium tait le premier soucis de la France, a parait assez mal planifi.

----------


## defZero

Lnergie nuclaire est-elle lidal en matire de sret et de propret pour apporter rponse aux besoins de la plante ?

En l'tat, oui, puisqu'il n'y a aucune alternative viable.
Les "nergies renouvelable" ont un cout "nergtique" de production qui les rend dpendant d'une production externe, exception faite de l' hydro-lectricit, l'olien et le solaire ne sont pas des remplaant mais au mieux des palliatifs.
Sans compt qu' il n'y a que l' hydro et le nuclaire qui ne rejette pas de gaz  effet de serre en restant pilotable.

Faut-il encourager la recherche en la matire ?

Toujours encourager la recherche, puisqu'on ne sait jamais  l'avance sur quoi on peut tomber  :;): .
La fusion serait pas mal, mais j'ai des gros doute sur la faisabilit avant la fin de ce sicle  ::aie:: .

nergie nuclaire vs nergies renouvelables (solaire, olien) : de quel bord tes-vous ? Pourquoi ?

Nuclaire pour l'instant, car seule nergie pilotable avec un tel rendement et sur une occupation au sol maitris.

Et pour tous ceux qui voques les "catastrophes nuclaire", que ce soit Tchernobyl ou Fukushima, les catastrophes on  chaque fois pour origine des erreurs humaine, pas autre chose qui rendrai le nuclaire fondamentalement moins safe qu'une autre technologie de production d'nergie (toutes proportions gard).

Quand  la production d'Uranium dans des pays "en tension", c'est "qui qui" finance les terroristes en achetant du ptrole  des pays pas au top niveau justice ?
Vous croyez  la concidence si les Dollars et les Euros sont au cur des trafiques de la plante ?
Si vous vous sentez d'aller partout  pied & d'habiter dans une grotte non chauff pour tre sr de ne pas financer des trafiques, faites donc, mais noubliez pas qu'au vu des quantits et du contrles inhrent aux matriaux nuclaire, le trafic est quand mme plus limit (oui, l'Iran achte  la Russie/Chine et alors  ::aie:: )

----------


## tasien

Le problme c'est qu' trs long terme ce n'est pas rentable. Prs de chez moi il y a la centrale Genilly 2 qu'on a dcid de fermer en 2008 si je souviens bien.
En 2050 on prvoit encore retirer les dernier lments, plus de 40 ans aprs la fin de la production d'lectricit. Vous imaginez combien cote ce dmentlement pendant aussi longtemps? Pas mal certain que dans les scnarios de rentabilit lors de la construction et de l'exploitation, ils ne tiennent pas compte de cot du dmentlement.

----------


## Invit

> ... Vous imaginez combien cote ce dmentlement pendant aussi longtemps? Pas mal certain que dans les scnarios de rentabilit lors de la construction et de l'exploitation, ils ne tiennent pas compte de cot du dmentlement.


Evidemment que le dmantlement est pris en compte. Apparement ils provisionnent dans les 500 millions par coeur, d'aprs le retour d'exprience du dmantlement de Maine Yankee https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Centra...nt%C3%A8lement

Et si a prend du temps, c'est surtout pour laisser la radioactivit baisser naturellement, Ils bossent pas dessus H24 pendant 40 ans.

----------


## calvaire

> Evidemment que le dmantlement est pris en compte. Apparement ils provisionnent dans les 500 millions par coeur, d'aprs le retour d'exprience du dmantlement de Maine Yankee https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Centra...nt%C3%A8lement
> 
> Et si a prend du temps, c'est surtout pour laisser la radioactivit baisser naturellement, Ils bossent pas dessus H24 pendant 40 ans.


Dans tous les pays nuclaire, la stratgie actuellement c'est pas le dmantlement mais la prolongation de la dure de vie.
Au US pousse pour aller jusqu 100ans, nous en France on est dja pass de 40  60ans quand on a vu la facture du dmantlement... dans 20ans je serais pas surpris qu'on nous disent "bon aller on va encore les faire dure 20ans de plus"

Aprs tant que a marche sans risque pourquoi pas mais faudra bien les dmanteler et en reconstruire un jour, ctait pas une bonne ide de toute les construire en mme temps

----------


## Invit

> Dans tous les pays nuclaire, la stratgie actuellement c'est pas le dmantlement mais la prolongation de la dure de vie.


Je ne connais pas "tous les pays nuclaire" mais en France, je n'ai jamais entendu parler de prolonger indfiniment. Par contre, il y a des stratgies de dmantlement assez claires https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/D%C3%A...%A9aire#France




> nous en France on est dja pass de 40  60ans quand on a vu la facture du dmantlement...


Non, pas du tout. On est pass  50 ans et sous condition. Et ce n'est pas pour viter "la facture du dmantlement" mais parce qu'on a besoin d'lectricit. Et actuellement les ENR ne sont pas une solution de remplacement viable (coucou l'Allemagne). https://www.francetvinfo.fr/societe/...s_4310389.html

----------


## calvaire

> Non, pas du tout. On est pass  50 ans et sous condition. Et ce n'est pas pour viter "la facture du dmantlement" mais parce qu'on a besoin d'lectricit. Et actuellement les ENR ne sont pas une solution de remplacement viable (coucou l'Allemagne). https://www.francetvinfo.fr/societe/...s_4310389.html


moi toute mes sources disent entre 50 et 60, tu as juste choisit le chiffre le plus petit et moi le plus grand... et quand on y seras ils en remettrons encore pour 10ans, tu vis dans quel monde mon chre !
il y'a des objectif pcunier derrire, EDF est en faillite et comme la sncf qui refait ces voies au comptes goutte et prfre faire rouler des tgv parfois  50km/h, edf fera pareille avec ces vielles centrale, en rajoutant un peu de ciment pour boucher les fuites.
Toutes les boites font a dailleurs ! les banques avec leurs vieux DAB sous windows XP, les autoroutes qui prolonge leurs concessions au lieu de les rendre  l'tat... c'est pas les exemples qui manque. J'ai entirement confiance au lobbyiste pour faire passer la pilule.




> Par contre, il y a des stratgies de dmantlement assez claires https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/D%C3%A...%A9aire#France


les stratgies et la ralit... la stratgie EPR de flamanville tait clair aussi au dpart, pourtant la mise en service est une n-ieme fois encore repouss (2024...) et les couts continuent de grimper.

----------


## Invit

> moi toute mes sources disent entre 50 et 60, tu as juste choisit le chiffre le plus petit et moi le plus grand... et quand on y seras ils en remettrons encore pour 10ans, tu vis dans quel monde mon chre !


Non, j'ai juste "choisi" ce que dit l'ASN. Mais bon si tes sources te disent des choses que l'ASN ignorent, a doit tre vrai... C'est quoi tes sources au fait ?




> Toutes les boites font a dailleurs ! les banques avec leurs vieux DAB sous windows XP, les autoroutes qui prolonge leurs concessions au lieu de les rendre  l'tat...


Merci, c'est effectivement une preuve incontestable. Il y a des DAB sous XP donc les centrales nuclaires vont tre prolonges jusqu' 100 ans parce que le dmantlement coute trop cher. CQFD.

----------


## tasien

> Evidemment que le dmantlement est pris en compte. Apparement ils provisionnent dans les 500 millions par coeur, d'aprs le retour d'exprience du dmantlement de Maine Yankee https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Centra...nt%C3%A8lement
> 
> Et si a prend du temps, c'est surtout pour laisser la radioactivit baisser naturellement, Ils bossent pas dessus H24 pendant 40 ans.


Je vous invite  aller lire l'histoire de la centrale de Gentilly 2. Sur Wikipedia il y a un rsum assez juste de ce qui a men  la fermeture de la centrale. Dpassement de cots par dessus dpassement de cots, ce n'tait pas rentable!

----------


## Invit

> Je vous invite  aller lire l'histoire de la centrale de Gentilly 2. Sur Wikipedia il y a un rsum assez juste de ce qui a men  la fermeture de la centrale. Dpassement de cots par dessus dpassement de cots, ce n'tait pas rentable!


Et quel est le rapport entre la fermeture de ce racteur  eau lourde canadien et le dmantlement des racteurs REP franais ?

Si tu veux parler de rentabilit et d'cologie, alors il faut prendre en compte les ressources naturelles des pays et leur mission de GES. Je ne suis pas sr que le Canada soit un exemple  suivre...

----------


## calvaire

> Non, j'ai juste "choisi" ce que dit l'ASN. Mais bon si tes sources te disent des choses que l'ASN ignorent, a doit tre vrai... C'est quoi tes sources au fait ?
> 
> 
> 
> Merci, c'est effectivement une preuve incontestable. Il y a des DAB sous XP donc les centrales nuclaires vont tre prolonges jusqu' 100 ans parce que le dmantlement coute trop cher. CQFD.


je tombe sur ces liens chez moi

https://www.usinenouvelle.com/articl...cquise.N828530
mais bon on va pas se battre 10ans... surtout quelle vont surement durer beaucoup plus (aux usa le NRC parle de 80ans actuellement)

je suis tomb sur un lien rigolos:
https://www.lesechos.fr/idees-debats...entrale-131108



> Pas de limitation de dure en France
> 
> En France, le processus est diffrent : les autorisations de cration des centrales nuclaires ont t dlivres sans limitation de dure. Par contre, des visites dcennales ont t organises par lAutorit de sret nuclaire (ASN) et permettent lmission dautorisations de fonctionnement pour les 10 annes suivantes.
> 
> Contrairement  linformation frquemment vhicule, il ny a donc pas  ce jour de date anniversaire fixe  40 ans pour la fermeture dune centrale nuclaire franaise : elle peut tre arrte sur dcision de lASN, de manire ponctuelle, ou dfinitive, et ce, quel que soit son ge.


voila qui clt le dbat je pense, "tant que a marche on continue", donc 50, 60, 80, 100ans en faite comme aux states.
en cadeau une petite citation de Philippe Villers directeur de la maintenance de la centrale du Bugey: "Une 2CV qui a 35 ans peut trs bien rouler. Cest pareil dans le nuclaire"

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir




> L'nergie nuclaire sera  nouveau politiquement acceptable car elle est plus sre et propre que le ptrole, le charbon et le gaz naturel , D'aprs Bill Gates
> Lnergie nuclaire est-elle lidal en matire de sret et de propret pour apporter rponse aux besoins de la plante ?


En terme de propret tous est relatif . Pas de rejet carbon ou trs peu. Par contre des dchets plus que dangereux  

Laspect suret Fukushima, Tchernobyl, Hiroshima , Nagasaki, Muru Roa   Cest clair que cest pas pollu 




> Faut-il encourager la recherche en la matire ?


Tout  fait , tant que lon pourra faire baisser le risque de suret et le remploi des dchets  cherchons. Mme si cest cher. 




> nergie nuclaire vs nergies renouvelables (solaire, olien) : de quel bord tes-vous ?


A couter les uns et les autres :

Nuclaire = trop dangereux en cas de problme dans une centrale donc  bannir 
Eolien, solaire, hydrolectrique = considr comme polluant  produire, impact visuel sur lenvironnement , polluant  recycler , donc  bannir aussi 
Ptrole, gaz et charbon =  bannir car trop polluant et carbon .

Je propose une alternative . Faire pdaler les chmeurs ! 




> Pourquoi ?


On rsout 3 problmes :

Sant publique = tout le monde pourra faire du sport
Emploi = les chmeurs auront un emploi de cycliste professionnel
Energtique = on va produire de lnergie

---




> Pour le reste la production d'nergie est un systme de vases communicants. Les dchets nuclaires sont trs polluants (le mot est faible ) mais l'nergie nuclaire  le mrite de ne pas produire de CO2, elle. Il faut savoir ce que l'on veut.





> Il faut aussi bcp de ressources et d energie pour construire les panneaux solaires ou pales des oliennes.


Pour le moment comme soulign, cest le problme du stockage voir  terme du remploi de ces dchets ? 

Pour le solaire et lolien , il y a la ferraille et des tonnes des matires polluantes (chimiques). Une plait  recycler.

A noter aussi , tout comme la dsalinisation de leau de mer et de la production dhydrogne .. extrmement polluant et nergivore !

---




> Il faut je pense itou penser aux cot de cette nergie, on nous bassine avec la dette, l, on part sur des milliers d'annes d'activit des dchets, 
> le dmantlement des centrales et pour ce qui est de la France, les cots militaire.





> Le problme c'est qu' trs long terme ce n'est pas rentable. Prs de chez moi il y a la centrale Genilly 2 qu'on a dcid de fermer en 2008 si je souviens bien.
> En 2050 on prvoit encore retirer les dernier lments, plus de 40 ans aprs la fin de la production d'lectricit. Vous imaginez combien cote ce dmentlement pendant aussi longtemps? Pas mal certain que dans les scnarios de rentabilit lors de la construction et de l'exploitation, ils ne tiennent pas compte de cot du dmentlement.


Un cout dont jai vu passer les chiffres : 2 milliards d sur 30 ans pour dmanteler une centrale dans les Ardennes.




> Il faut bien comprendre que le nuclaire est une production constante. Mais comme on en veux plus ou moins, on aura dans les  20-30 ans  venir de + en + de production intermittente, et donc avec *les prix de l lectricit qui vont faire du yoyo plusieurs fois par jour, et qui vont se rpercuter sur la facture des citoyens lambda.*
> Il y aura pleins d acteurs gagnant dans l affaire. Et cela va favoriser ceux qui ont les moyens d avoir les batteries  la maison couples avec les compteurs intelligents pour limiter la conso dans les heures trs chres, alors que les plus modestes vont se faire plumer.
> Donc un tout naturel (dans la socit actuelle) accroissement des ingalits!


Hlas  avec lhystrie collective cest ce qui risque de se passer , des couts prohibitifs et une prcarit  nergtiques  pour les plus modestes.

---




> Je ne suis pas sr que l'opration Barkhane soit uniquement faite 
> pour protger les populations du Mali et du Niger, peut-tre que la protection des ressources en uranium y est pour quelque chose, m'enfin ... je complote, je complote ...





> 1. Les centrales nuclaires franaises ont besoin de quoi pour fonctionner?
> D'uranium que la France ne possde pas sur son territoire. La France doit importer 9 000 tonnes duranium/an. La France dpend de l'Afrique pour en avoir par l'intermdiaire des mines dArlit au Niger!D'eau. Avec le rchauffement climatique, c'est moins d'eau dans les cours d'eau et donc l'incapacit de refroidir les racteurs nuclaires. C'est dj le cas actuellement. En t, certaines centrales doivent tre arrtes par manque d'eau en France!
> 2. Le nuclaire n'vite dj pas la guerre  la France. Y-a-t-il quelqu'un ici pour croire que l'arme franaise se promne dans les pays du Sahel uniquement pour faire la chasse  3 pouilleux barbus roulant dans des 4x4 toyota? Ne serait-ce pas plutt pour scuriser son approvisionnement en uranium?
> 3. S'il va falloir des milliers d'annes pour rsorber les effets du carbone, pour les dchets nuclaires ce sont des milliards d'annes? En ralit, les effets du carbone dans l'air pourrait disparatre en une centaine d'annes et il faut compter des centaines de milliers d'annes pour les dchets nuclaires de haute intensits!
> Ds lors, elle est o la force pour la France???


Penser que la France na pas dintrt en Afrique pour lUranium est un doux euphmisme  Elle en a bel et bien .

--- 




> qui parle de milliers d annes (7500!) sans importation minire, car les racteurs de 4eme gen utilisent "100 fois mieux la ressource naturelle que les racteurs actuels" et utilisent aussi les dchets des 2nde et 3eme gnration comme carburant.


Dans plusieurs annes , le remploi des dchets dans les nouvelles centrales (captation des rayonnements) sera un sacr avantage.




> Mais le pb essentiel est l intermittence: que faire qd ni vent ni soleil?





> Sur le stockage, j invite  regarder cette video qui explique que le stockage a trs grande chelle est juste pas possible physiquement, surtout  cause des notions temporelles 
> Et surtout, la consommation d energie permanente fait que les stockage sont trs vite puiss:
> >95% du stockage d energie est sur les STEPS (barrage/pompe) qui s'puise en qques heures, mais pour remplir, il faut la semaine.





> Les grands barrages s'puisent bien plus lentement ... mais mettent 2 saisons  se remplir.
> Les batteries, a se recharge relativement vite ... mais bon, on parle de capacits ridicules, et qui se vident aussi trs vite.





> Comme le stockage en suffit pas, plus de production intermittente demande bcp bcp plus d interconnexions avec les cots du rseau qui vont aussi exploser. Il y a ainsi des projets pour chopper la produciton solaire du Sahara au nord de l Allemagne...


Effectivement le stockage reste physiquement le plus gros problme. A moins dune lectrolyse 4 XL en guise de batterie ? Trs polluant et trs dangereux sur laspect manipulation chimique / incendie .




> Les "nergies renouvelable" ont un cout "nergtique" de production qui les rend dpendant d'une production externe, exception faite de l' hydro-lectricit, l'olien et le solaire ne sont pas des remplaant mais au mieux des palliatifs.


Entirement daccord. Cela reste des nergies ponctuelles . Sinon on fera les grands prix de F1 en Afrique ou a Abu Dhabi ^^ . De mmoire c'est l'UE qui a perdu 400 milliards d' dinvestissements en Afrique et Moyen Orient pour linvestissement dans les centrales photovoltaques et solaires . Chinois et Leaders ptroliers ont rcupr le magot.




> Si vous vous sentez d'aller partout  pied & d'habiter dans une grotte non chauff pour tre sr de ne pas financer des trafiques, faites donc, mais noubliez pas qu'au vu des quantits et du contrles inhrent aux matriaux nuclaire, le trafic est quand mme plus limit (oui, l'Iran achte  la Russie/Chine et alors )


Commentaire caricatural  qui montre malheureusement laspect  dogmatique  du traitement du problme nergtique .

---




> Il y a quelques annes, j'avais discut avec un chercheur qui m'avait dit qu'il existe un autre produit nuclaire en "--nium" (je ne m'en rappelle plus, plutonium peut-tre) qui par nature ne peut pas s'emballer.
> Il y a eu des sommes colossales investies dans la recherche sur l'uranium because a explose, et rien sur cet autre produit qui n'intresse pas les militaires.
> Quelquun est au courant, est-ce que cest vrai ?





> Peut-tre le thorium, avec les racteurs  sels fondus. C'est vieux mais a avait refait un peu de buzz il y a quelques annes.


Tritium et deutrium ? Cest des drivs de lhydrogne. 




> Sans compt qu' il n'y a que l' hydro et le nuclaire qui ne rejette pas de gaz  effet de serre en restant pilotable.


Il existe aussi la gothermie qui ne pollue pas . 

Dans les projets fous on parle de la recherche sur la  matire noire .

----------


## Invit

> Tritium et deutrium ? Cest des drivs de lhydrogne. .


Du tritium et du deutrium pour faire de la fission ? Vraiment ?

----------


## Invit

> ...
> je suis tomb sur un lien rigolos:
> https://www.lesechos.fr/idees-debats...entrale-131108
> ...


Oui, une interview du "fondateur de site GreenAndGreatAgain.com"...

Donc en gros, il n'y a pas de contrainte particulire limitant la dure de vie d'un racteur. Pour l'instant on va faire des travaux pour prolonger  50 ans et l'ASN a valid que c'tait ok niveau scurit. On ne peut rien dire pour l'instant pour prolonger plus. Et les USA... bah on s'en fout, c'est pas eux qui grent nos centrales...

----------


## tasien

> Et quel est le rapport entre la fermeture de ce racteur  eau lourde canadien et le dmantlement des racteurs REP franais ?
> 
> Si tu veux parler de rentabilit et d'cologie, alors il faut prendre en compte les ressources naturelles des pays et leur mission de GES. Je ne suis pas sr que le Canada soit un exemple  suivre...


Le rapport c'est que cette centrale a t ferm parce que c'tait pas rentable. Le prix avant la rfection tait de 6 du kilowattheure, puis aprs la rfection de 9 puis finalement de 12 et a aurait srement encore augment si le projet avait t mis mis de l'avant. Les prvisions faites au dpart sont invitablement sous valus puisque ne nouvelles exigences sont toujours demandes. a ne peut pas tre rentable!

----------


## Invit

> Le rapport c'est que cette centrale a t ferm parce que c'tait pas rentable. Le prix avant la rfection tait de 6 du kilowattheure, puis aprs la rfection de 9 puis finalement de 12 et a aurait srement encore augment si le projet avait t mis mis de l'avant. Les prvisions faites au dpart sont invitablement sous valus puisque ne nouvelles exigences sont toujours demandes. a ne peut pas tre rentable!


Et donc quel est le rapport avec la France, qui n'a pas ces types de racteurs, ni de ressoources fossiles bon march sur son territoire ? Et pas non plus le mme bilan carbone...

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Du tritium et du deutrium pour faire de la fission ? Vraiment ?


Csium-137 : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Produit_de_fission

Tiens en parlant de csium : https://www.midilibre.fr/2021/02/28/...le-9399170.php , https://france3-regions.francetvinfo...s-1973641.html , https://www.lepoint.fr/sciences-natu...15626_1924.php

----------


## Invit

> Csium-137 : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Produit_de_fission
> 
> Tiens en parlant de csium : https://www.midilibre.fr/2021/02/28/...le-9399170.php , https://france3-regions.francetvinfo...s-1973641.html , https://www.lepoint.fr/sciences-natu...15626_1924.php


Voila : "Les produits de fission sont des corps chimiques rsultant de la fission d'un Noyau atomique fissile"

Donc c'est pas du tout du combustible.

----------


## eric44000

> Pour le coup, a serait idiot. Dj il faudrait entreposer les dchets de manire fiable, en profondeur sous le plancher ocanique, ce qui est hors de notre porte. Et l'issue serait quand mme risque vu que dans une zone de subduction, le risque que a remonte  la surface via le volcanisme n'est pas nul, comme tu le fais remarquer. En plus d'tre envisageable techniquement, les plans d'enterrement actuels sont largement plus srs. Si les dchets sont enterrs dans des couches gologiques stables, ils n'ont aucune raison de remonter par eux mme  la surface avant quelque millions d'annes. D'ici l leur radioactivit aura  nouveau des niveau normaux.
> 
> 
> Faire de la recherche l dessus, c'est bien, mais on est encore trs loin d'avoir des solutions prennes l dessus, particulirement en ce qui concerne le stockage. Le jour ou le solaire sera aussi efficace que le nuclaire, je serais ravi d'en profiter, mais on ne peut pas se permettre d'attendre des dizaines d'annes, pour un rsultat incertain. Si on veut avoir un impact sur le rchauffement global, il faut entreprendre des actions qui font effets sensibles ds maintenant. 
> On peut toujours esprer des solutions renouvelables prennes dans un avenir distant, mais le nuclaire actuel et un excellent moyen de production d'lectricit efficace, pilotable et  faible mission de gaz  effet de serre. 
> 
> 
> Vu les pertes lectriques du rechargement par l'induction, j'espre au contraire pour l'cologie que a ne se dmocratisera pas.


*Pour ce qui est de l'enfouissement*, les compagnies ptrolires arrivent  forer  trs grande profondeur sous la surface des ocans pour capter le ptrole. Pourquoi ds lors, lorsqu'il s'agit de forer pour entreposer des dchets cela devient t-il tout d'un coup hors de porte ? En ce qui concerne le risque de remonte par les volcans, une tude gologique pralable est bien entendue indispensable. Enfin, aucun scientifique ne peut prdire comment les containers actuels se comporteront. C'est pourquoi le stockage envisag  Bure devra rester accessible aussi longtemps que les dchets perdureront.

*Concernant le solaire*, le solaire est trs efficace et ne demande qu' tre encore plus comptitif si l'on s'en donne les moyens. Cela peut tre pour demain :
https://www.industrie-techno.com/art...e-hydeal.63964
Vous tes impatient et ne voulez pas attendre des dizaines d'annes ? Initialement, l'EPR devait tre construit en 5 ans, entre 2007 et 2012, pour un cot de 3,3 milliards d'euros. ... Soit 15 ans de retard - si le calendrier actuel est respect - et une facture six fois plus leve que prvu. On peut esprer encore 50 ans pour remplacer le parc et pallier au ptrole pour, je vous cite, "avoir un impact sur le rchauffement global". D'ici l, peut-tre faudra t-il encore en construire pour alimenter ... nos climatiseurs.

*Puis pour le rendement de la charge  induction*, sachez qu'il est suprieur  90 %, donc trs efficace ! Des tudes se font mme sur le rseau autoroutier en limitant la dperdition thermique  3%. Et ce n'est que le dbut.

----------


## Uther

> Et pour tous ceux qui voques les "catastrophes nuclaire", que ce soit Tchernobyl ou Fukushima, les catastrophes on  chaque fois pour origine des erreurs humaine, pas autre chose qui rendrai le nuclaire fondamentalement moins safe qu'une autre technologie de production d'nergie (toutes proportions gard).


Je suis totalement d'accord avec toi sauf sur le terme "erreur humaine". Les erreurs de conception ne rentrent pas vraiment dans ce que l'on appelle l'erreur humaine, car  ce compte, on peut dire que presque tout relve de l'erreur humaine. Ce qu'on entend gnralement par erreur humaine c'est plutt une faute de manipulation par un seul oprateur.

Pour Tchernobyl et Fukushima il s'agissait clairement de dfauts de conception. Dans le cas de Tchernobyl, le concept mme de la centrale tait trs dangereux, avec un racteur potentiellement instable, heureusement, ce type de centrales n'existe plus. Pour Fukushima, le risque de Tsunami sur les pompes  clairement t mal estim, mais le design de ce type de centrale tant moins risqu, il n'y a pas eu de retombes comparables.




> Dans tous les pays nuclaire, la stratgie actuellement c'est pas le dmantlement mais la prolongation de la dure de vie.
> Au US pousse pour aller jusqu 100ans, nous en France on est dja pass de 40  60ans quand on a vu la facture du dmantlement... dans 20ans je serais pas surpris qu'on nous disent "bon aller on va encore les faire dure 20 ans de plus"


L'un nempche pas l'autre. La facture du dmantlement est prvue, mais a serait idiot de dmanteler des racteurs en tat de marche, dont les contrles indiquent qu'ils sont srs et dont la scurit a mme t amliore. Mme si le nuclaire provoque peu d'mission de gaz a effet de serre, sa construction et son dmantlement sont ce qui en produit le plus, donc si on peut les retarder sans risque, autant le faire.




> les stratgies et la ralit... la stratgie EPR de flamanville tait clair aussi au dpart, pourtant la mise en service est une n-ieme fois encore repouss (2024...) et les couts continuent de grimper.


Les retards et le dpassement des cots, c'est quelque chose qui peut arriver sur tous les chantiers y compris ceux pour mettre en place des nergies renouvelables. Le nuclaire ne se rsume pas a Flamanville qui est certes une catastrophe du BTP, mais qui a montr que la scurit n'tait pas nglige. L'EPR anglais a moins de retard et les EPR Chinois sont dj fonctionnels.




> Je vous invite  aller lire l'histoire de la centrale de Gentilly 2. Sur Wikipedia il y a un rsum assez juste de ce qui a men  la fermeture de la centrale. Dpassement de cots par dessus dpassement de cots, ce n'tait pas rentable!


La situation n'est juste pas comparable. Les prix ne sont pas mis en rapport avec une production  faible mission de gaz  effet de serre, mais face  des ressources fossiles prsentes en quantit sur le sol Canadien et que l'tat aide a exploiter pour pas cher. Du coup le Canada se paie le luxe d'tre pire que les USA en matire d'mission de gaz  effet de serre. Seuls l'Australie et les pays du Golfe Persique font pire. 




> En terme de propret tous est relatif . Pas de rejet carbon ou trs peu. Par contre des dchets plus que dangereux  
> 
> Laspect suret Fukushima, Tchernobyl, Hiroshima , Nagasaki, Muru Roa   Cest clair que cest pas pollu


On peut pas comparer les bombes nuclaires dont le but est de disperser l'explosion pour faire des dgats et une centrale qui essaie de contenir la raction nuclaire pour rcuprer son nergie. Oui les bombes ont beaucoup pollu, normment plus que tous les accidents nuclaires. Pour ce qui est des centrales, c'est beaucoup plus contrast, Tchernobly a en effet normment pollu heureusement ce type de centrale n'existe plus. 

Il ne faut pas oublier que toutes les technologies polluent sous diverses forme. Sur l'ensemble de sa carrire, le nuclaire  fait bien moins de morts et de terrain perdus que beaucoup d'autre technologies de production d'nergie.  




> Penser que la France na pas dintrt en Afrique pour lUranium est un doux euphmisme  Elle en a bel et bien .


La France a videment plein d'intrts en Afrique, les mines d'uranium n'en sont qu'une petite partie. Je ne suis pas sr qu'elles auraient suffit a elles seules a justifier une intervention militaire tant donn que le Niger n'est pas notre seule source d'approvisionnement.




> Dans plusieurs annes , le remploi des dchets dans les nouvelles centrales (captation des rayonnements) sera un sacr avantage.


Heu tu as des sources l dessus ? On peut remployer une partie des dchets actuels via la surgnration, mais je n'ai jamais rien entendu parler de captation des rayons.




> Tritium et deutrium ? Cest des drivs de lhydrogne.


C'est envisag pour de la fusion, pas de la fission et on espre peut-tre avoir quelque chose d'ici la fin du sicle, mais a n'est pas une alternative qui arrivera assez tt pour viter les problmes climatiques.




> Il existe aussi la gothermie qui ne pollue pas .


Comme toutes les nergies qui ncessitent de gros chantiers, elle pollue lors de leur ralisation, a minimum. Ensuite il y a des risques de tremblement de terre, ce qui est une forme peu courante mais grave de pollution. Plusieurs projets ont t abandonn  cause des secousses dangereuses que a a entrain. 




> Dans les projets fous on parle de la recherche sur la  matire noire .


Rien a voir avec la production d'nergie.




> *Pour ce qui est de l'enfouissement*, les compagnies ptrolires arrivent  forer  trs grande profondeur sous la surface des ocans pour capter le ptrole. Pourquoi ds lors, lorsqu'il s'agit de forer pour entreposer des dchets cela devient t-il tout d'un coup hors de porte?


Parce que le ptrole est sous pression et remonte quasiment tout seul, il suffit de faire un trou. Si on veut entreposer des dchets de manire sure, c'est autrement plus complexe: il faut creuser des galeries bien conues. Avec les moyens actuels il est impossible de faire ce genre de chose  haute profondeur.




> [B]En ce qui concerne le risque de remonte par les volcans, une tude gologique pralable est bien entendue indispensable. Enfin, aucun scientifique ne peut prdire comment les containers actuels se comporteront. C'est pourquoi le stockage envisag  Bure devra rester accessible aussi longtemps que les dchets perdureront.


Tu te contredis un peu en disant qu'une tude gologique est efficace sur une zone de subduction et pas  la Bure. En fait c'est plutt l'inverse, rien n'est jamais certain tant que a n'est pas arriv, mais l'avenir de la Bure est nettement plus prdictible que celui d'une zone de subduction. Et pour l'instant la Bure est prvu pour rester ouvert car c'est encore un projet d'tude et que rien ne doit tre dfinitif  ce stade, mais il n'est pas exclus qu'il soit condamn un jour.




> le solaire est trs efficace et ne demande qu' tre encore plus comptitif si l'on s'en donne les moyens. Cela peut tre pour demain :
> https://www.industrie-techno.com/art...e-hydeal.63964
> Vous tes impatient et ne voulez pas attendre des dizaines d'annes ? Initialement, l'EPR devait tre construit en 5 ans, entre 2007 et 2012, pour un cot de 3,3 milliards d'euros. ... Soit 15 ans de retard - si le calendrier actuel est respect - et une facture six fois plus leve que prvu. On peut esprer encore 50 ans pour remplacer le parc et pallier au ptrole pour, je vous cite, "avoir un impact sur le rchauffement global". D'ici l, peut-tre faudra t-il encore en construire pour alimenter ... nos climatiseurs.


Il faudrait arrter de prendre Flamanville comme modle de ce qu'est le nuclaire. C'est un cas particulier de chantier rat. Rien ne vous permet de dire que certains de vos chantiers pour le solaire n'auront pas encore plus de retard que Flamanville et ne dpasseront pas encore plus le budget. 
Mais dans un cas la technologie est connue et a fait ces preuves  grande chelle, dans l'autre elle n'a jamais rien prouv en matire de production stable a grande chelle.




> *Puis pour le rendement de la charge  induction*, sachez qu'il est suprieur  90 %, donc trs efficace ! Des tudes se font mme sur le rseau autoroutier en limitant la dperdition thermique  3%. Et ce n'est que le dbut.


Je pensais en effet que c'tait plus, mais 10% de perte juste pour la flemme de brancher un cble, a reste quand mme trop pour moi. Et installer de la recharge sur le rseau routier, sa ncessiterait des travaux et des consommations de matire premire assez norme qui seraient aussi trs mauvais en matire de gaz a effet de serre.

----------


## BleAcheD

Le problme n'est peut tre pas forcment le nuclaire mais les personnes qui la dirige  ::aie::  (baisse du budget, peut regardant sur la scurit car trop chre etc).

----------


## Invit

> *Pour ce qui est de l'enfouissement*, ...
> Enfin, aucun scientifique ne peut prdire comment les containers actuels se comporteront. C'est pourquoi le stockage envisag  Bure devra rester accessible aussi longtemps que les dchets perdureront.


Il me semble que le projet cigeo est "valid" depuis 2016, donc a priori on a une "solution" de prvue pour nos dchets dangeureux. La rversibilit c'est pour 100 ans seulement, pas pour toute la dure... Quant au viellissement des conteneurs, ben a fait 20 ans que le laboratoire de Bure tudie a donc ils ne sont pas compltement ignorant non plus.




> *Puis pour le rendement de la charge  induction*, sachez qu'il est suprieur  90 %, donc trs efficace ! Des tudes se font mme sur le rseau autoroutier en limitant la dperdition thermique  3%. Et ce n'est que le dbut.


Je ne comprends pas bien le rapport, la charge  induction, a ne produit pas d'lectricit ? Pas comme des panneaux solaires ou un racteur nuclaire du moins ?

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 





> Heu tu as des sources l dessus ? On peut remployer une partie des dchets actuels via la surgnration, mais je n'ai jamais rien entendu parler de captation des rayons.


Je vais retrouver l'article. Les vieilles barres de combustibles ainsi que des dchets divers radioactifs servent de combustible .




> Comme toutes les nergies qui ncessitent de gros chantiers, elle pollue lors de leur ralisation, a minimum. Ensuite il y a des risques de tremblement de terre, ce qui est une forme peu courante mais grave de pollution. Plusieurs projets ont t abandonn  cause des secousses dangereuses que a a entrain.


C'est la "fracturation" des sols qui pose problme . En Alsace et en Ardche il y a eu des tremblements de terres d'ailleurs ... A noter aussi qu'en Alsace les pompes a chaleurs crent des mouvements de sols a cause des fracturations ...

----------


## Invit

> Je vais retrouver l'article. Les vieilles barres de combustibles ainsi que des dchets divers radioactifs servent de combustible .


Surement le MOX https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Combustible_MOX

----------


## laloune

la panace serait videmment la fusion (peu cher  produire, peu de dchets et scurit accrue - en tous cas selon ses dfenseurs) mais le dfi technologique est gigantesque

----------


## Uther

> Je vais retrouver l'article. Les vieilles barres de combustibles ainsi que des dchets divers radioactifs servent de combustible .


Ok donc tu dois parler de la surgnration. Avec a, il est en effet possible d'utiliser l'uranium 238, du thorium et certains isotope prsents dans le combustible usag actuel. Mais il ne s'agit pas d'utiliser les radiations pour produire de l'nergie.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Il y a quelques annes, j'avais discut avec un chercheur qui m'avait dit qu'il existe un autre produit nuclaire en "--nium" (je ne m'en rappelle plus, plutonium peut-tre) qui par nature ne peut pas s'emballer.
> Il y a eu des sommes colossales investies dans la recherche sur l'uranium because a explose, et rien sur cet autre produit qui n'intresse pas les militaires.
> Quelquun est au courant, est-ce que cest vrai ?


Non, c'est un n-ime mensonge. Le thorium n'est pas utilisable directement car uniquement fissible, il doit subir un bombardement neutronique pour crer de l'uranium 233 n'existant pas  l'tat naturel mais tant fissile, et accessoirement de l'uranium 232 dont la chaine de dsintgration gnre des dchets (U-232, Tl-208) bien plus radioactifs que le plutonium. Aussi premier problme, cette filire imposerait de robotiser toute la chaine de production.

Ensuite, il faut plusieurs tonnes de cet uranium 233 pour dmarrer un racteur au thorium de taille industrielle, ce qui ncessiteraient des dizaines d'annes pour tre produit en quantit suffisante : le racteur exprimental du Oak Ridge National Laboratory ne fait que 7.4MW thermique soit environ 2MWe. Interessant mais tout juste suffisant pour alimenter une petite ville.

Si les racteurs au thorium ( sels fondus, RSF) ne peuvent pas s'emballer, pourquoi les schmas techniques du US Department of Energy montrent-elles des barres de contrle ? 
Si le thorium ne peut pas servir  fabriquer des armes nuclaires, pourquoi les sovitiques ont-ils utilis une amorce fait d'uranium 233 pour leur premire bombe  hydrogne RDS-37, et pourquoi le thorium est-il une des matires cits dans le trait de  non prolifration ? on sait depuis 1946 que le thorium est une des 3 filires possibles pour fabriquer la bombe.


(Le thorium, l'atome de la paix et de l'avenir)

Cette filire ne s'est jamais impose car elle prsente trop d'inconvnients tout simplement. Tant civils que militaires.

Le seul avantage est qu'effectivement le thorium est 3 fois plus prsent que d'uranium  l'tat naturel, mais on est trs loin d'en manquer. Une des raisons pour laquelle le CEA n'a pas jug opportun de construire le surgnrateur Astrid bien que les tudes aient coutes 650 millions d'euros. L'autre raison tant la surt bien sur, car les surgnrateurs n'ont jamais t sur thoriquement, et en pratique encore moins (vous noterez que Wikipedia France prferre se focaliser sur l'aspect "polmique" du compte rendu journalistique de l'incident).

A mettre en perspective avec Superphenix qui aura cout 12Md au contribuable, assez pour fabriquer un EPR et demi ou 20 centrales  charbon (propre, car le co2 est le gaz de la vie). Pour au final obtenir 7000 tonnes de bton et d'acier hautement radioactifs, pas mal pour une nergie "non polluante". Je ne sais ce qu'il est advenu du sodium liquide, une substance qui explose avec l'eau.
Et comme cela n'a pas march, on fait la seconde mi temps avec Iter qui ne gnrera jamais le moindre KWh mais beaucoup de radioactivit, ce que les prometteurs n'ont jamais ni.

L'nergie libre gratuite abondante non polluante n'existe que dans la tte des afficionados des moteurs perptuels de monsieur Telsa.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> L'nergie libre gratuite abondante non polluante n'existe que dans la tte des afficionados des moteurs perptuels de monsieur Telsa.


Il y a un procd qui consiste  inverser le frein de Foucault. 

Tu mets 2 aiments pole sud/sud ou nord/nord face  face. Tu fixes le tout sur un jeux d'engrenage qui tournent en sens oppos , relis  une bobine de cuivre  ... tu produis un champ magntique et de llectricit ... 

J'aimerai bien voir la tronche des lectros aimant pour faire avancer une voiture  ::aie::  . Qui plus est le champ magntique risquerait de coller n'importe quoi en mtal qui passe  ct .

----------


## calvaire

> L'nergie libre gratuite abondante non polluante n'existe que dans la tte des afficionados des moteurs perptuels de monsieur Telsa.


le soleil peut tre ?  notre chelle c'est de l'nergie infinie
la gothermie de la terre aussi, le noyaux est loin de se refroidir

----------


## eric44000

> Parce que le ptrole est sous pression et remonte quasiment tout seul, il suffit de faire un trou. Si on veut entreposer des dchets de manire sure, c'est autrement plus complexe: il faut creuser des galeries bien conues. Avec les moyens actuels il est impossible de faire ce genre de chose  haute profondeur.
> 
> 
> Tu te contredis un peu en disant qu'une tude gologique est efficace sur une zone de subduction et pas  la Bure. En fait c'est plutt l'inverse, rien n'est jamais certain tant que a n'est pas arriv, mais l'avenir de la Bure est nettement plus prdictible que celui d'une zone de subduction. Et pour l'instant la Bure est prvu pour rester ouvert car c'est encore un projet d'tude et que rien ne doit tre dfinitif  ce stade, mais il n'est pas exclus qu'il soit condamn un jour.
> 
> 
> Il faudrait arrter de prendre Flamanville comme modle de ce qu'est le nuclaire. C'est un cas particulier de chantier rat. Rien ne vous permet de dire que certains de vos chantiers pour le solaire n'auront pas encore plus de retard que Flamanville et ne dpasseront pas encore plus le budget. 
> Mais dans un cas la technologie est connue et a fait ces preuves  grande chelle, dans l'autre elle n'a jamais rien prouv en matire de production stable a grande chelle.
> 
> ...


Parce que vous croyez qu'il suffit de faire un trou pour que le ptrole jaillisse d'une telle profondeur. Pour vous donner un ordre de grandeur, le puits se situe  2000 mtres sous la surface qui senfonce ensuite  plus de 4.000 mtres de profondeur. Il faudrait alors une pression de 600 bars ! Les liquides tant incompressibles, cette pression devrait tre de surcroit constante jusqu' la dernire goutte. Par ailleurs, les forages ne se font en ligne droites. Ils sont tortueux pour viter les roches dures.

Je n'ai jamais dit qu'une tude gologique serait efficace sur une zone de subduction. La premire chose  faire serais une tude de faisabilit qui a ma connaissance n'a jamais t ralise.

Si sous prtexte que le solaire n'a jamais t exploit  grande chelle il faut se l'interdire, autant ne plus innover. Le nuclaire avant d'tre notre nergie dominante tait dans ce cas.

Parce que vous croyez que la recharge des voitures par induction comme la Tesla S existe car les amricains sont des fainants. J'y vois plutt une volont d' Elen Musk de dvelopper son entreprise en rendant accessible la voiture lectrique au plus grand nombre, c'est  dire non seulement aux rsidents ayant une borne dans leur garage mais aux citadins garants leurs vhicules dans l'espace public. Quant au rendement de l'induction de 90%, c'est bien suprieur  l'alimentation de votre PC qui est environ de 50%. Pour finir, personne ne dit que l'induction sur le rseau autoroutier doit se faire du jour au lendemain. C'est lors de l'entretien, quand l'enrobage des routes doit tre refait qu'il faut les poser. Tout a pour augmenter l'autonomie des vhicules et rduire la taille des batteries.

----------


## essence-ciel

Bonjour,
Si mes souvenirs sont bons, Gates est un informaticien. Gardons raison et revenons au bon sens.

Ses prises de position dans des domaines o il n'a aucune comptence reconnue relve de l'imposture intellectuelle et de la manipulation. En effet, aprs ses propos sur la vaccination et la pseudo-libert qu'elle apportera, c'est maintenant au tour de l'nergie nuclaire. A quand un "avis clair" sur l'astronomie ou le transport maritime,  moins que ce ne fut sur la culture des escargots nains en Nouvelle-Galles du Sud ou la mthanisation des excrments du Yti...

Cordialement,

----------


## Invit

> J'y vois plutt une volont d' Elen Musk de dvelopper son entreprise en rendant accessible la voiture lectrique au plus grand nombre, c'est  dire non seulement aux rsidents ayant une borne dans leur garage mais aux citadins garants leurs vhicules dans l'espace public...


Elon Musk est certainement un trs bon entrepreneur mais niveau scientifique, c'est une buse. Regarde les vidos de thunderf00t aka Phil Mason, c'est assez difiant...

----------


## Uther

> Parce que vous croyez qu'il suffit de faire un trou pour que le ptrole jaillisse d'une telle profondeur. Pour vous donner un ordre de grandeur, le puits se situe  2000 mtres sous la surface qui senfonce ensuite  plus de 4.000 mtres de profondeur. Il faudrait alors une pression de 600 bars ! Les liquides tant incompressibles, cette pression devrait tre de surcroit constante jusqu' la dernire goutte. Par ailleurs, les forages ne se font en ligne droites. Ils sont tortueux pour viter les roches dures.


Je sais que j'ai simplifi, mais rcuprer du ptrole reste, plusieurs ordres de grandeur plus simple que de faire un zone de stockage sure dans laquelle on pourra descendre sans risque du matriel sensible. Et le ptrole remonte malgr la profondeur, Deepwater Horizon en a t la triste dmonstration. Risquer un accident avec des dchets nuclaires dans un environnement complexe n'est juste pas une trs bonne ide quand on peut le faire dans un environnement bien mieux maitris. 




> Je n'ai jamais dit qu'une tude gologique serait efficace sur une zone de subduction. La premire chose  faire serais une tude de faisabilit qui a ma connaissance n'a jamais t ralise.


Elle n'a jamais t ralise car elle a peu dintrt. les plaques avancent au plus d'une dizaine de centimtres par ans. Le temps qu'ils se retrouvent dans le manteau, les dchets auront dj perdu leur dangerosit. Par contre la complexit d'une installation sous marine par rapport a une terrestre fait prendre bien plus de risques.




> Si sous prtexte que le solaire n'a jamais t exploit  grande chelle il faut se l'interdire, autant ne plus innover. Le nuclaire avant d'tre notre nergie dominante tait dans ce cas.


Sauf que avant d'tre dploy en masse, le nuclaire a fait la preuve qu'il pouvait tre adapt  l'chelle avec un production stable. Pour le moment les systmes de stockages ncessaire pour faire fonctionner le solaire comme une nergie principale en sont loin. La production solaire reste 4  10 fois plus mettrice de gaz a effet de serre que le nuclaire au Kwh. Quand on y ajoutera les futurs systmes de stockage, a sera certainement bien pire.

J'ai pas dit qu'il faut bloquer la recherche pour amliorer le solaire, bien au contraire. Mais tant qu'il n'aura pas une bien meilleure efficacit, le dployer en masse a la place du nuclaire serait une aberration cologique.




> Parce que vous croyez que la recharge des voitures par induction comme la Tesla S existe car les amricains sont des fainants. J'y vois plutt une volont d' Elen Musk de dvelopper son entreprise en rendant accessible la voiture lectrique au plus grand nombre, c'est  dire non seulement aux rsidents ayant une borne dans leur garage mais aux citadins garants leurs vhicules dans l'espace public. Quant au rendement de l'induction de 90%, c'est bien suprieur  l'alimentation de votre PC qui est environ de 50%. Pour finir, personne ne dit que l'induction sur le rseau autoroutier doit se faire du jour au lendemain. C'est lors de l'entretien, quand l'enrobage des routes doit tre refait qu'il faut les poser. Tout a pour augmenter l'autonomie des vhicules et rduire la taille des batteries.


Si on peut mettre l'induction dans les places de parking, on peut mettre des bornes encore plus facilement. Et a n'est pas parce que la situation est mauvaise sur un PC que a autorise  dgrader celle des voitures.

Mme si c'est fait au fur et a mesure de la rfection de routes, Il ne faut pas oublier que des travaux toujours plus complexe augmentent les missions de gaz  effet de serre. Est-ce que vous imaginez les quantit de mtal  dployer sur des milliers de kilomtres pour mettre l'induction sur le rseau routier? La cl pour rduire les mission n'est malheureusement pas plus d'infrastructures lourdes, mais moins.

----------


## eric44000

> Je sais que j'ai simplifi, mais rcuprer du ptrole reste, plusieurs ordres de grandeur plus simple que de faire un zone de stockage sure dans laquelle on pourra descendre sans risque du matriel sensible. Et le ptrole remonte malgr la profondeur, Deepwater Horizon en a t la triste dmonstration. Risquer un accident avec des dchets nuclaires dans un environnement complexe n'est juste pas une trs bonne ide quand on peut le faire dans un environnement bien mieux maitris. 
> 
> 
> Elle n'a jamais t ralise car elle a peu dintrt. les plaques avancent au plus d'une dizaine de centimtres par ans. Le temps qu'ils se retrouvent dans le manteau, les dchets auront dj perdu leur dangerosit. Par contre la complexit d'une installation sous marine par rapport a une terrestre fait prendre bien plus de risques.
> 
> 
> Sauf que avant d'tre dploy en masse, le nuclaire a fait la preuve qu'il pouvait tre adapt  l'chelle avec un production stable. Pour le moment les systmes de stockages ncessaire pour faire fonctionner le solaire comme une nergie principale en sont loin. La production solaire reste 4  10 fois plus mettrice de gaz a effet de serre que le nuclaire au Kwh. Quand on y ajoutera les futurs systmes de stockage, a sera certainement bien pire.
> 
> J'ai pas dit qu'il faut bloquer la recherche pour amliorer le solaire, bien au contraire. Mais tant qu'il n'aura pas une bien meilleure efficacit, le dployer en masse a la place du nuclaire serait une aberration cologique.
> ...


Si le ptrole remonte, une infime partie du gisement seulement, c'est  cause d'une diffrence de masse volumique entre l'eau et le ptrole qui engendre une pousse d'Archimde, laquelle est absente lors de l'exploitation.

Personne ne dit que la gestion des dchets radioactifs sont simples. Certains pays font le choix de les enterrer au risque certain d'une infiltration  long terme. D'ici l de l'eau aura coul sous les ponts, de l'eau radioactive bien sr.

Il existe plusieurs systme de stockage de l'nergie solaire (plus ou moins long qui fait varier son prix). La forme thermique dans des cuves de sels fondus est idal mais viable que pour les rgions  fort ensoleillement. En France, c'est la production de dihydrogne par lectrolyse qui est privilgie, bien qu'une tude anglaise  air comprim ne rebatte les cartes.

Certes, on peut installer des bornes de recharge dans les rues (quoique certains trottoirs sont troits). Mais c'est sans compter sur le vandalisme ou le vol de cble. Alors bien sr on peut continuer  rouler  l'essence sous prtexte que tout changement pollue.

----------


## Invit

> Alors bien sr on peut continuer  rouler  l'essence sous prtexte que tout changement pollue.


C'est pas du tout caricatural...
On peut aussi prendre le vlo, tltravailler, arrter de faire des centaines de kilomtres tous les week-end, arrter de changer la moiti de ses vtements  chaque nouvelle mode, etc.
Les routes solaires, ctait une blague, personne n'y a jamais cru.

----------


## Uther

> Si le ptrole remonte, une infime partie du gisement seulement, c'est  cause d'une diffrence de masse volumique entre l'eau et le ptrole qui engendre une pousse d'Archimde, laquelle est absente lors de l'exploitation.


En effet c'est le fait que le ptrole soit plus lger et pas la pression qui fait qu'il remonte, mais a ne change pas le fond du problme. Une galerie creuse directement, dans laquelle on peut circuler, inspecte sur place par des gologues et amnage pendant plusieurs annes est infiniment plus sure qu'un simple forage pilot depuis la surface qui peut finir noy en cas d'accident.




> Personne ne dit que la gestion des dchets radioactifs sont simples. Certains pays font le choix de les enterrer au risque certain d'une infiltration  long terme. D'ici l de l'eau aura coul sous les ponts, de l'eau radioactive bien sr.


Les sites sont spcialement choisis  de grosses profondeurs dans des couche gologique stables. A de telles profondeurs la situation gologique n'a pas de raison d'voluer avant quelques millions d'annes, assez pour que la radioactivit soit redescendue a des niveaux quasi normaux.




> Il existe plusieurs systme de stockage de l'nergie solaire (plus ou moins long qui fait varier son prix). La forme thermique dans des cuves de sels fondus est idal mais viable que pour les rgions  fort ensoleillement. En France, c'est la production de dihydrogne par lectrolyse qui est privilgie, bien qu'une tude anglaise  air comprim ne rebatte les cartes.


Tout ceci, n'est encore qu'au niveau de la recherche et il faut qu'elle continue, mais aucun de ces systmes de stockage n'a encore fait la preuve qu'ils pouvaient tre bnfique  grande chelle. Les employer en masse au niveau actuel de ces technologies, serait au contraire une catastrophe environnementale. Les travaux colossaux ncessaires, surdimensionns pour contrecarrer les pertes, consommant des quantits monstres de ressources naturelles, pollueront plus que ce qu'ils souhaitent viter.

----------


## ddoumeche

> le soleil peut tre ?  notre chelle c'est de l'nergie infinie
> la gothermie de la terre aussi, le noyaux est loin de se refroidir


Le soleil est un moteur thermonuclaire de belle taille ayant en permanence des disruptions, nommes ruptions solaires lorsque des masses de particules sont jectes  vitesses relativistes. et la seule manire infinie d'utiliser ce soleil efficacement est par la photosynthse.

La gothermie est l'exception qui confirme la rgle ... mais n'tant pas grassement subventionne par les pouvoirs publics au mme titre que d'autres EnR, elle ne peut pas s'imposer en France.




> Certains pays font le choix de les enterrer au risque certain d'une infiltration  long terme. D'ici l de l'eau aura coul sous les ponts, de l'eau radioactive bien sr.


D'autres pays choisissent de les submerger en pleine mer, comme cela se fit sous le rgle de la baronne Tatcher qui laissa ses souvenirs au large des ctes franaises. La mme qui fonda le Giec, il y a lien de relation.
Mais mettre ces dchets sous terre est la meilleure solution. Ainsi, si un baril se fend comme cela arrive parfois, ou explose, on peut condamner la mine pour une centaine d'anne, le temps soit d'avoir la technologie pour envoyer des robots , soit d'attendre que la radioctivit baisse. Et cela ne fuit pas pas dans la nature, thoriquement.




> Alors bien sr on peut continuer  rouler  l'essence sous prtexte que tout changement pollue.


On peut rouler  l'essence parce que cela ne pollue pas plus que cela et que 48000 franais ne meurent pas des consquences de la pollution automobile, quoiqu'en prtendre certains.

Mais je ne vois ce que ce sujet fait dans cette rubrique, cela se saurait si les centrales atomiques  Billou taient cologiques.

----------


## Ryu2000

> L'nergie nuclaire doit surmonter une rputation fcheuse acquise par l'association avec la bombe atomique et les catastrophes radioactives. Bill Gates est nanmoins davis que cest un dfi  relever pour plusieurs raisons : primo, *l'exploitation des centrales nuclaires ne produit aucune mission de gaz  effet de serre* ; secundo, *les nouvelles innovations dans la technologie nuclaire rendent l'nergie nuclaire plus sre et plus abordable que toutes les autres formes dnergies*.


Pour une fois je suis totalement d'accord avec Bill Gates, en effet aujourd'hui il n'existe pas de source d'nergie plus propre que le nuclaire.
Avec le nuclaire on contrle totalement la production, on produit de l'lectricit pas cher, on ne produit pas de CO2, c'est le top du top  :+1: 




> Bill Gates souligne nanmoins un obstacle majeur  leur mise en uvre sur des projets de production dimportantes quantits dnergie lectrique : *la recherche actuelle ne sait pas crer une batterie qui rponde aux besoins en alimentation de rseaux lectriques entiers.*


a je l'ai dj dis 1000 fois ! Il n'existe pas encore encore de technologie efficace pour stocker une grande quantit d'nergie !
Plus les nergies renouvelable reprsenteront une partie importante du mix nergtique, plus le rseau sera fragile.
Ds qu'il y aura un petit problme, il y aura des coupures d'lectricit partout. Comme on a vu au Texas.




> Cest la raison pour laquelle *on risque de voir de petites centrales nuclaires en complment de sources intermittentes comme les centrales solaires et oliennes*. TerraPower, fonde par Bill Gates en 2006 et son partenaire GE Hitachi Nuclear Energy, un fournisseur de racteurs nuclaires avancs et de services nuclaires, prvoient de commercialiser des stations de ce type appeles Natrium dans le courant de cette dcennie.


Les panneaux solaires et les oliennes ont *besoin* de centrales nuclaire en backup. Quand la production solaire et olienne baisse, il faut que la production nuclaire augmente. Ou alors on aura de l'lectricit par intermittence  ::P: 

===
En parlant de CO2, a me fait penser qu'on va peut-tre respecter les objectifs de l'accord de Paris en 2020-2021, il n'y a plus de raison de voyager,  cause des restrictions on ne peut pas aller en vacances, le tltravail s'est dvelopp donc moins de voitures circulent, il y a normment de gens au chmage partiel donc ils ne sortent pas de chez eux. Maintenant qu'on ne peut plus rien faire  part travailler et consommer donc on doit tre en train de moins polluer qu'avant.

----------


## laloune

> En parlant de CO2, a me fait penser qu'on va peut-tre respecter les objectifs de l'accord de Paris en 2020-2021, il n'y a plus de raison de voyager,  cause des restrictions on ne peut pas aller en vacances, le tltravail s'est dvelopp donc moins de voitures circulent, il y a normment de gens au chmage partiel donc ils ne sortent pas de chez eux. Maintenant qu'on ne peut plus rien faire  part travailler et consommer donc on doit tre en train de moins polluer qu'avant.



peut-tre bien... mais il faudrait regarder quand mme si la part du transport ne se reporte pas sur la consommation de biens manufacturs ou de services en ligne (qui sont tous deux galement gnrateurs de CO2)

----------


## Ryu2000

> il faudrait regarder quand mme si la part du transport ne se reporte pas sur la consommation de biens manufacturs ou de services en ligne


Globalement la production humaine de CO2 a un peu baiss :
Coronavirus : baisse record des missions de CO2 en 2020



> Ses rsultats sont aussi indits, avec une baisse estime  7% des missions mondiales de CO2 fossiles sur l'anne, soit 2,4 milliards de tonnes. Au plus fort du confinement au printemps, elles ont mme chut d'environ 17% compar  2019.


Les gens ont un peu pargn (donc ils ont moins consomm) et les vautours ne sont pas loin.
La gauche veut taxer, la droite veut pousser  la consommation :
FAUT-IL TAXER "L'PARGNE COVID" RALISE PAR LES FRANAIS LORS DE LA CRISE?



> Cette crise a fait plus d'ingalits que toutes les autres, dclare Emmanuel Lechypre. *Sur ces 200 milliards dpargne, 70% ont t accumuls par les 20% les plus riches*. Cette taxation serait trs prsentable sur un programme de gauche."


Bercy veut pousser les Franais  dpenser l'pargne accumule pendant la crise



> Bruno Le Maire va prsenter dans les semaines  venir un dispositif pour inciter les Franais  dbloquer les fonds accumuls depuis un an. Parmi les pistes, une incitation aux transferts ou aux dons entre gnrations. L'excutif se refuse  toute taxation de cette pargne, demande  gauche.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> En parlant de CO2, a me fait penser qu'on va peut-tre respecter les objectifs de l'accord de Paris en 2020-2021, il n'y a plus de raison de voyager,  cause des restrictions on ne peut pas aller en vacances, le tltravail s'est dvelopp donc moins de voitures circulent, il y a normment de gens au chmage partiel donc ils ne sortent pas de chez eux. Maintenant qu'on ne peut plus rien faire  part travailler et consommer donc on doit tre en train de moins polluer qu'avant.





> peut-tre bien... mais il faudrait regarder quand mme si la part du transport ne se reporte pas sur la consommation de biens manufacturs ou de services en ligne (qui sont tous deux galement gnrateurs de CO2)


Exactement , notons que depuis janvier 2018 "internet et les telecoms" polluent plus que le trafic arien . 9% d'un ct VS 8 % de l'autre ... Avec le teletravail et l'avenant de services en lignes , je ne suis pas tonn si on arrive  10 ou 11% ... Puis vu qu'on est plus  domicile = clairage , chauffage, appareil mnager ... 

Si les gens sont plus chez eux et mangent chez eux, la conso "nergtique" de la restauration a bien du tre reporte ... sur les particuliers, plus de transports de marchandises alimentaires pour les hyper et super . Si cela baisse d'un ct ,cela augmente ailleurs ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Exactement , notons que depuis janvier 2018 "internet et les telecoms" polluent plus que le trafic arien .


L'important ce n'est pas la part du numrique, c'est le total. On peut consommer plus d'lectricit, si en contre partie on arrte de voyager.  ::P: 
Dans le monde post 2019, les gens ne voyagent plus,  cause des restrictions, puis  cause de la baisse des revenus.
La pollution devrait baisser dans les annes  venir parce que la crise conomique va nous appauvrir violemment.

a ne peut pas tenir en quilibre instable ternellement au bout d'un moment il faudra que a se casse la gueule. L'conomie mondiale est foutue, il y a trop de dettes, trop d'actifs toxique, trop de manipulations.

----------


## edrobal

La premire source d'nergie disponible rapidement est la fin du gaspillage. Mais ce serait s'attaquer au fondement du systme et personne ou presque ne le veut. Mme pas les verts !!!

----------


## edrobal

> Il y a quelques annes, j'avais discut avec un chercheur qui m'avait dit qu'il existe un autre produit nuclaire en "--nium" (je ne m'en rappelle plus, plutonium peut-tre) qui par nature ne peut pas s'emballer.
> Il y a eu des sommes colossales investies dans la recherche sur l'uranium because a explose, et rien sur cet autre produit qui n'intresse pas les militaires.
> Quelquun est au courant, est-ce que cest vrai ?


Racteur au thorium. Thoriquement, il mange ses dchets. On trouve des informations sur Internet. Pas eu de ralisation  ma connaissance.

----------


## schlebe

Le thorium permet de mieux contrler la raction atomique et la combustion est presque complte.

Il y a 2 ans, j'ai suivi un beau documentaire sur le sujet sur ARTE




C'est vraiment dommage que Bill Gates ne semble pas tre au courant de cette technique de production d'nergie nuclaire.

Dans le cadre civil, les amricains, en 1970, ont russi  produire de l'nergie nuclaire  partie du Thorium mais c'est la filiaire Uranium qui a perc pour ses applications militaires.

----------


## ManPaq

> L'avantage du nuclaire c'est surtout sa constance dans le fait de pouvoir produire de l'nergie. Pierre-Y


Et son inconvnient majeur: difficile de l'arrter, socialement parlant et physiquement par les contraintes exerces sur les absorbeurs de neutrons et les charges rsiduelles une fois la raction ralentie. Le refroidissement doit tre constant et efficace.

Avec le sodium:


> Le sodium est un caloporteur peu utilis et trs particulier, qui pose des problmes technologiques spcifiques :
>     Lchange de chaleur entre le sodium et le systme de conversion dnergie demande le dveloppement dchangeurs tenant compte de lexcellente conductivit thermique du sodium. Labsolue ncessit de matriser le contact sodium eau rajoute dautres contraintes au cahier des charges. De nombreux composants spcifiques (pompes  sodium, vannes, systmes de dtection dhydrogne) doivent galement tre dvelopps. Il faut galement savoir dtecter la prsence dimpurets dans le sodium et savoir purifier le sodium pour viter la corrosion des structures du racteur. Le sodium tant trs ractif dans lair et dans leau, il faut mettre au point les techniques de lavage et de dcontamination des composants pour leur maintenance. 
>     Le sodium tant un milieu opaque dans lequel les mthodes dinspection optiques sont inapplicables, il faut galement mettre au point des mthodes dinspection spcifiques, par exemple par ultrasons.
>     Les matriaux utiliss (structures, gainage combustible) doivent tre compatibles avec le sodium et les conditions de fonctionnement svres du racteur (temprature et flux neutronique levs).
>     Le systme combustible (pastilles, aiguilles, fils espaceurs, tubes hexagonaux) est trs diffrent de celui des racteurs  eau et est dvelopp spcifiquement pour la filire, avec des objectifs de compacit du cur, de matrise de sa gomtrie et de son refroidissement.


 cea.

Dans l'tat actuel, la solution de B. Gates semble tre la plus prometteuse en matire de rentabilit et d'impact environnementale (cycle d'enrichissement/appauvrissement). Il existe toujours le problme de la prolifration nuclaire.

----------


## Uther

> C'est vraiment dommage que Bill Gates ne semble pas tre au courant de cette technique de production d'nergie nuclaire.
> 
> Dans le cadre civil, les amricains, en 1970, ont russi  produire de l'nergie nuclaire  partie du Thorium mais c'est la filiaire Uranium qui a perc pour ses applications militaires.


Il est probablement au courant, mais le thorium est une filire qui ncessite encore pas mal de recherches pour pouvoir tre employ en production, l o l'uranium  dj fait ses preuves. Et comme on ne peut pas se permettre d'attendre en permanence la prochaine meilleure nergie, il faut commencer  agir ds maintenant avec les technologies dont on dispose.

----------


## FrancisGernet

Bonjour  toutes et  tous,

*Lnergie nuclaire est-elle lidal en matire de sret et de propret pour apporter rponse aux besoins de la plante ?* 
L'idal, srement pas. Et quelle nergie _nuclaire_ ? (comme : quelle nergie _thermique_, quelle nergie _renouvelable_ ?)

*Faut-il encourager la recherche en la matire ?* 
Oui, la recherche fondamentale, comme en toute matire.

J'ajoute quelques remarques :

① Un des nergies qui me semble la plus intressante est l'nergie hydro-lectrique. Pourquoi n'en dveloppe-t-on plus (sauf erreur de ma part) et pourquoi la Commission Europenne en demande la privatisation ?

② Si comme Bill, j'avais fond une socit commerciale *TerraPower* pour dvelopper du nuclaire, j'en ferais aussi la promotion (ce n'est pas le cas  ::): ).

③ Le choix du sodium... (plutt une barrire  l'entre de la concurrence ? Car, _s'il a raison_, il y en aura, de la concurrence).

④  propos de la phrase :



> les premires innovations dans le domaine de l'nergie nuclaire ont t faites dans la foule de la bombe nuclaire...


Dison plutt concomitamment. On peut voir : Ralisation de la premire pile atomique et : Pile atomique.

Bon dimanche,
Cordialement

----------


## Uther

> Un des nergies qui me semble la plus intressante est l'nergie hydro-lectrique. Pourquoi n'en dveloppe-t-on plus (sauf erreur de ma part) et pourquoi la Commission Europenne en demande la privatisation ?


Au contraire l'nergie hydro-lectrique est dj trs dveloppe. Dans la plupart des pays industrialiss, les endroits capable de fournir beaucoup d'hydrolectricit sont dj exploits, et elle n'a plus de grosses marges de progression. En France on considre que notre parc hydrolectrique est quasi satur.
Le rapport entre la lourdeur des travaux ncessaires pour de nouveaux sites, qui noieraient des zones chamboulant des cosystmes, et la quantit d'nergie produite ne vaut gnralement plus la peine.

----------


## Ryu2000

nergie : dix pays europens, dont la France, font un plaidoyer pour le nuclaire dans une tribune



> Outre la France, il a t sign par la Roumanie, la Rpublique tchque, la Finlande, la Slovaquie, la Croatie, la Slovnie, la Bulgarie, la Pologne et la Hongrie.
> 
> *Les signataires affirment que lnergie nuclaire  protge les consommateurs europens de la volatilit des prix ,* alors que les tarifs du gaz sont en forte hausse depuis plusieurs mois par exemple, dans cette tribune publie dans plusieurs journaux europens, dont  Le Figaro  en France.
> 
> *Ils considrent donc  absolument indispensable que lnergie nuclaire soit incluse dans le cadre de la taxonomie europenne avant la fin de cette anne* , cest--dire dans la liste des nergies considres comme vertueuses  la fois pour le climat et lenvironnement que la Commission doit proposer dans les prochains mois.
> 
> Cette classification ouvrira laccs  la finance verte et donnera un avantage comptitif aux filires reconnues.
> (...)
> Les signataires de la tribune vantent par ailleurs lintrt conomique de lindustrie nuclaire, dont le dveloppement pourrait, selon eux,  gnrer prs dun million demplois trs qualifis en Europe .
> ...

----------


## calvaire

> Au contraire l'nergie hydro-lectrique est dj trs dveloppe. Dans la plupart des pays industrialiss, les endroits capable de fournir beaucoup d'hydrolectricit sont dj exploits, et elle n'a plus de grosses marges de progression. En France on considre que notre parc hydrolectrique est quasi satur.
> Le rapport entre la lourdeur des travaux ncessaires pour de nouveaux sites, qui noieraient des zones chamboulant des cosystmes, et la quantit d'nergie produite ne vaut gnralement plus la peine.


il y'a la force des mares qui ne sont pas encore exploit et qui offre une nergie prvisible.
et les oliennes offshore qui ont eux aussi un gros potentiel (bien plus que les terrestre)

on a la chance d'etre un pays avec un norme littoral, je suis sur qu'on peut avec ca supprimer le gaz et le charbon en France et rduire le nuclaire  60-50%.

il faut pas mettre tous les oeufs dans le meme panier, dpendre  plus de 50% du nuclaire est pas une bonne ide.
en objectif "facile" serait de plus produire de l'lectricit avec du gaz et du charbon en france, ca permettrait de pas subir les hausses d'lectricit du march commun. Je parle du gaz impot pas  avec le gaz produit localement avec la dcomposition des matires organiques, mais ca reprsente que 1-2% il me semble du gaz consomm en France. Ces initiatives sont nanmoins a encourager car cela valorise nos dchets.
dans le sud de la france on peut faire des centrales solaire, je parle pas du photovoltaque mais des jeux de miroirs comme la centrale solaire d'odeillo.


l'nergie en surplus peut produire de l'hydrogne qui servira dans les priodes de sous consommation.
Ces installations reprsente un cout mais c'est prfrable que de dpendre  80% d'1 seul source d'nergie.

----------


## Invit

Faudrait arrter avec le mythe des oliennes et du photovoltaque. 

La dure de vie des oliennes c'est une vingtaine d'annes. Offshore avec les conditions c'est moins. 

Si le vent tait constant a se saurait. 

Si on pouvait extraire de l'nergie  bas cot avec a se saurait aussi.

Si les nergies "renouvelables" taient vraiment efficaces on aurait switch depuis longtemps et on se casserait pas les robignoles  forer  1km pour extraire du ptrole.

Et je ne parle mme pas du photovoltaque qui est une merde sans nom.

Vos seuls arguments contre le nuclaire c'est de dire que c'est dangereux  cause des dchets qui tiennent tous dans une piscine olympique.

Mieux vaut faire du renouvelable allemand et ouvrir des centrales  charbon + gaz pour compenser c'est moins dangereux le co2 il parat.

----------


## edrobal

> Faudrait arrter avec le mythe des oliennes et du photovoltaque. 
> 
> Vos seuls arguments contre le nuclaire c'est de dire que c'est dangereux  cause des dchets qui tiennent tous dans une piscine olympique.


Probablement que dans votre monde, Tchernobyl et Fukushima n'ont pas exist.

----------


## hardballer

et dans d'autres mondes le charbon ne tue pas 23000 personnes par an.  https://www.lemonde.fr/pollution/art...2_1652666.html

----------


## Ryu2000

> La dure de vie des oliennes c'est une vingtaine d'annes. Offshore avec les conditions c'est moins.


Ouais c'est vrai que pour l'instant les oliennes coutent extremement cher, la construction coute cher, la maintenance coute cher, le dmontage coute cher et a produit que dalle. Mais on sait jamais peut-tre qu'en 2042 la technologie sera un peu plus au point qu'aujourd'hui.




> Si les nergies "renouvelables" taient vraiment efficaces on aurait switch depuis longtemps et on se casserait pas les robignoles  forer  1km pour extraire du ptrole.


Ben non parce que les moteurs thermique seraient toujours l et ils ont besoin de carburant  base de ptrole. (par contre en 2041 on ne pourra plus acheter de voiture Diesel neuve  ::(: )
Le ptrole a sert pour faire plein de trucs :



> En 2005, le ptrole reprsentait 36 % des ressources nergtiques consommes annuellement sur la plante. Le ptrole connat de nombreuses utilisations selon la qualit pour laquelle on l'emploie :
> potentiel nergtique : il s'agit des transports, du secteur rsidentiel-tertiaire et de l'industrie, sous forme de chauffage ou d'lectricit.matriau de base : pour la ptrochimie, la plasturgie, l'industrie pharmaceutique, les cosmtiques, *l'industrie agro-alimentaire.*





> L'exploitation de cette source d'nergie fossile et d'hydrocarbures est lun des piliers de lconomie industrielle contemporaine, car le ptrole fournit la quasi-totalit des carburants liquides  fioul, gazole, krosne, essence, GPL  tandis que le naphta produit par le raffinage est  la base de la ptrochimie, dont sont issus un trs grand nombre de matriaux usuels  plastiques, textiles synthtiques, Caoutchouc (matriau) et que les fractions les plus lourdes conduisent aux bitumes, *paraffines et lubrifiants*. Le ptrole dans son gisement est frquemment associ  des fractions lgres qui se sparent spontanment du liquide  la pression atmosphrique, ainsi que diverses impurets comme le dioxyde de carbone, le sulfure d'hydrogne, l'eau de formation et des traces mtalliques.





> Et je ne parle mme pas du photovoltaque qui est une merde sans nom.


 force d'injecter tous ces centaines de milliards de dollars dans la recherche et le dveloppement, on devrait russir  amliorer la technologie petit  petit.

====
Thran a produit 120 kilos duranium enrichi  20 %, annonce lOrganisation iranienne de lnergie atomique



> Nous avons dpass les 120 kilos. Nous avons plus que ce chiffre. Notre peuple sait bien quils [les Occidentaux] taient censs nous donner le combustible enrichi  20 % pour utiliser dans le racteur de Thran, mais ils ne lont pas fait, a dclar Mohammad Eslami  la tlvision dEtat. Si nos collgues ne le produisaient pas, nous aurions naturellement des problmes avec le manque de combustible pour ce racteur.


Dans les dcennies  venir le nuclaire aura une grosse part dans le mix nergtique de plein de pays.
Pour l'instant aucune autre source d'nergie ne produit moins de CO2 que le nuclaire, et puisque le GIEC a dit que diminuer la production humaine de CO2 tait de trs loin la priorit absolue, il faut dvelopper le nuclaire. Mme Macron l'a compris, pourtant c'est loin d'tre une flche

----------


## Invit

> Probablement que dans votre monde, Tchernobyl et Fukushima n'ont pas exist.


Tchernobyl et Fukushima ont tu combien de personnes ?

Beaucoup moins que le grand smog de Londres et que le charbon en gnral cahque anne.

Beaucoup moins que tous ceux qui vont mourir  cause du rchauffement climatique.

A un moment donn il faut lire les chiffres et ne pas rester bloqu dans ses certitudes. Ce n'est pas ton opinion c'est l'opinion de tous ceux qui font de la dsinformation sur le nuclaire depuis qu'elles existent.

Tu peux pas comparer Tchernobyl et Fukushima ce ne sont pas les mmes centrales. Tu vas me dire que le rsultat est le mme.

Et je vais te rpondre oui, pas beaucoup de morts, moins que le covid qui est un effet du rchauffement climatique induit notamment par l'utilisation de charbon pour produire de l'lectricit.

----------


## calvaire

> Faudrait arrter avec le mythe des oliennes et du photovoltaque. 
> 
> La dure de vie des oliennes c'est une vingtaine d'annes. Offshore avec les conditions c'est moins. 
> 
> Si le vent tait constant a se saurait. 
> 
> Si on pouvait extraire de l'nergie  bas cot avec a se saurait aussi.
> 
> Si les nergies "renouvelables" taient vraiment efficaces on aurait switch depuis longtemps et on se casserait pas les robignoles  forer  1km pour extraire du ptrole.
> ...


c'tait pas mon propos, je disais juste que dpendre  80% du nuclaire c'est dangereux... pas techniquement mais gopolitiquement.
On en peut pas prdire quels seront les conditions d'approvisionnement de l'uranium dans 10-20-30ans (la France doit importer l'uranium, cela reprsente une faille dans le systme nergtique du pays)
On ne sait pas quels lois dbile nous pondera le gouvernement ou que l'Europe nous imposera dans 10ans qui pourrait augmenter le cout du nuclaire.
Quand bien meme, un pays comme la France ne peut pas se permettre d'etre expert que dans le nuclaire (enfin on l'a perdu et il faut vite la retrouv cette comptence), il faut dvelopper les comptences dans les autres nergies aussi.

Voila pourquoi arriver a produire 40-50% de notre nergie avec le renouvelable me semble stratgiquement important

----------


## Ryu2000

> Voila pourquoi arriver a produire 40-50% de notre nergie avec le renouvelable me semble stratgiquement important


Le problme est le mme, pour produire des panneaux solaires ou des oliennes il faut des terres rares qu'on ne trouve pas en France, mais qui sont contrl  98% par la Chine.
Il y a peut-tre moyen de se refaire pote avec l'Iran et de se faire un gros stock d'uranium. Il n'y a pas si longtemps la France et l'Iran tait en trs bon terme, il y avait un paquet de Peugeot en Iran. Mais  cause d'une magouille des USA avec General Motors la France s'est fait virer de l'Iran.  ::(: 




> moins que le covid qui est un effet du rchauffement climatique


Pour le moment la thorie officielle c'est qu'un pangolin a mang une chauve souris, je vois pas trs bien le lien avec le changement climatique.
L'autre grande thorie c'est un accident dans un laboratoire P4 cofinanc par la France (donc c'est pas de la merde, mais aprs c'est possible qu'un scientifique ait renvers une goute  un moment donn).

----------


## Invit

C'est simple, le rchauffement climatique induit un terrain favorable pour que des maladies se propagent en favorisant certaines espces au lieu d'autres. Des migrations d'animaux qui vont se rencontrer et propager des maladies etc ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Des migrations d'animaux qui vont se rencontrer et propager des maladies etc ...


En ce qui concerne le SARS-CoV-2, les pangolins et les chauve souris taient  l'heure place, ils n'ont pas migrs  cause du changement climatique.
Au niveau du SARS-CoV-2 ce qui a pos problme ce sont les voyageurs humains.

----------


## escartefigue

Le problme du nuclaire n'est pas seulement l'approvisionnement en uranium :

il faut galement tenir compte de la dure de vie norme des dchets radio-actifs (pour certains plusieurs dizaines de milliers d'anne) ceci s'ajoute le fait que personne ne veut de site d'enfouissement des dchets prs de chez lui et pour causeenfin, aucune centrale nuclaire n'est conue pour rsister  une attaque majeure, comme celle du world trade center par exemple, et dont les consquences seraient autrement catastrophiques pour l'environnement et les populations. 

N'oublions pas qu' de nombreuses reprises, des militants cologistes ont investi pacifiquement des centrales franaises pour dmontrer la pitre surveillance dont elles font l'objet, c'est dire comme ce serait facile pour des terroristes motivs.

----------


## Invit

> Le problme du nuclaire n'est pas seulement l'approvisionnement en uranium :
> 
> il faut galement tenir compte de la dure de vie norme des dchets radio-actifs (pour certains plusieurs dizaines de milliers d'anne) ceci s'ajoute le fait que personne ne veut de site d'enfouissement des dchets prs de chez lui et pour causeenfin, aucune centrale nuclaire n'est conue pour rsister  une attaque majeure, comme celle du world trade center par exemple, et dont les consquences seraient autrement catastrophiques pour l'environnement et les populations. 
> 
> N'oublions pas qu' de nombreuses reprises, des militants cologistes ont investi pacifiquement des centrales franaises pour dmontrer la pitre surveillance dont elles font l'objet, c'est dire comme ce serait facile pour des terroristes motivs.


Sauf preuve du contraire ils ne sont pas rentrs dans les parties critiques du racteur. Et mme si c'tait le cas ils auraient pas dclenchs une bombe H ...

Sur la dure de vie des dchets les arguments sont caducs aussi. Le ptrole est enfoui sous terre depuis des millions d'annes, si on arrive  les mettre dans des zones stables comme celles o est le ptrole ou le gaz je vois pas la diffrence entre du ptrole ou des dchets nuclaires. 

A un moment l'intrt collectif prime sur l'individuel. On manque juste de volont politique.

Un avion qui s'crase sur une centrale a aura quoi comme impact ?

Bah rien de pire que tchernobyl ou fukushima. Je veux pas dire qu'il ne va rien y avoir mais a va pas faire Hiroshima o Nagasaki...

Les gens fantasment sur le nuclaire  cause de certains extrmistes. La radioactivit est partout, sors un compteur geiger tu vas voir.

----------


## Uther

> il y'a la force des mares qui ne sont pas encore exploit et qui offre une nergie prvisible.
> et les oliennes offshore qui ont eux aussi un gros potentiel (bien plus que les terrestre)


L'nergie marmotrice a peut s'envisager, mais attention a n'a rien de magique. Pour tre efficace, on ne peut pas en faire partout et a n'est pas sans impact cologique. On a en France une des plus grandes usine marmotrice sur un site particulirement adapt : la Rance. Et le bilan conomique et cologique reste mitig. Elle a notamment provoqu un envasement du bassin du fleuve.

Quant aux oliennes offshore elle sont un cauchemar  construire et entretenir. Au final, elles sont moins rentables et leur bilan carbone est bien plus mauvais que le nuclaire et les oliennes classiques.




> on a la chance d'etre un pays avec un norme littoral, je suis sur qu'on peut avec ca supprimer le gaz et le charbon en France et rduire le nuclaire  60-50%.


Malheureusement a n'est pas si simple. L'nergie marmotrice n'a rien de nouveau : l'usine de la Rance fonctionne depuis les annes 60 et elle est reste la plus grosse au monde jusque rcemment, o elle a t battue de trs peu. Si on pouvait en installer partout de manire rentable et sans gros impact cologique, a serait fait depuis longtemps.
Si ton objectif c'est de te passer du gaz et du charbon, alors les oliennes sont le premier problme, pas le nuclaire. C'est pas pour rien que les vendeurs de gaz sont les premiers  soutenir le remplacement du nuclaire par l'olien et le solaire. L'olien et le solaire tant intermittent, ils obligent  avoir des nergie pilotables en support, et sans suffisamment de nuclaire, ils deviennent indispensable pour palier au variations. 
D'ailleurs, la France vient rcemment de relancer une centrale  charbon alors qu'elles avait t toutes fermes, en grande partie  cause de la fermeture de la centrale nuclaire de Fessenheim. 




> l'nergie en surplus peut produire de l'hydrogne qui servira dans les priodes de sous consommation.
> Ces installations reprsente un cout mais c'est prfrable que de dpendre  80% d'1 seul source d'nergie.


Le rendement de la conversion lectricit -> hydrogne -> lectricit est catastrophique, c'est clairement un des pire moyen de stocker de l'lectricit. Le seul moyen techniquement viable de faire du stockage d'lectricit en masse que l'on a actuellement, c'est les station de pompage (STEP).




> c'tait pas mon propos, je disais juste que dpendre  80% du nuclaire c'est dangereux... pas techniquement mais gopolitiquement.
> On en peut pas prdire quels seront les conditions d'approvisionnement de l'uranium dans 10-20-30ans (la France doit importer l'uranium, cela reprsente une faille dans le systme nergtique du pays)


Au contraire, le nuclaire est une nergie dont lapprovisionnement nous cause peu de problme. Les source sont varies et il n'y a pas besoin de grosses quantit de combustible pour produire normment.
On a pas besoin d'un approvisionnement quasi continu comme les nergies fossiles, et pour le solaire et olien, on est compltement dpendant de la Chine.

----------


## escartefigue

Bonsoir,





> Sauf preuve du contraire ils ne sont pas rentrs dans les parties critiques du racteur. Et mme si c'tait le cas ils auraient pas dclenchs une bombe H ...


Pour rappel, mes propos mentionnaient l'intrusion de militants cologistes dans certaines centrale nuclaires.
Le but de ces militant pacifistes n'tait videmment pas de tout faire pter, mais de dnoncer la fragilit et l'inscurit de ces sites.

Ils sont tout de mme parvenus  s'introduire dans les lieux  de stockage des dchets, imaginez la catastrophe si d'autres visiteurs moins pacifiques avaient fait de mme :
https://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/so...e_1951683.html






> Sur la dure de vie des dchets les arguments sont caducs aussi. Le ptrole est enfoui sous terre depuis des millions d'annes, si on arrive  les mettre dans des zones stables comme celles o est le ptrole ou le gaz je vois pas la diffrence entre du ptrole ou des dchets nuclaires.


Bien entendu, et quand un gouvernement, quel que soit sa coloration politique, dcidera que se site idal se trouve  cot de chez vous, vous serez le premier  l'applaudir sans doute.






> A un moment l'intrt collectif prime sur l'individuel. On manque juste de volont politique.


Mme rponse, l'intrt collectif a beaucoup de mal  trouver sa place quand il s'agit d'enfouir les dchets nuclaires






> Un avion qui s'crase sur une centrale a aura quoi comme impact ?
> Bah rien de pire que tchernobyl ou fukushima. Je veux pas dire qu'il ne va rien y avoir mais a va pas faire Hiroshima o Nagasaki...


Merci pour votre considration  l'gard des victimes de Tchernobyl et Fukushima
Et vous devriez rflchir  la diffrence avec un avion qui s'craserait sur un parc olien ou de panneaux solaires...






> Les gens fantasment sur le nuclaire  cause de certains extrmistes. La radioactivit est partout, sors un compteur geiger tu vas voir.


Il en va de la radioactivit comme de bien d'autres choses, selon le seuil, c'est anodin, dangereux ou ltal.
Si vous en doutez, vous devriez aller faire du camping quelques semaines  Tchernobyl ou Fukushima, les tarifs dfient toute concurrence et les emplacements y sont particulirement vastes.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Tchernobyl et Fukushima ont tu combien de personnes ?


Cette anne dans le cadre des commmorations pour 35 ans de la catastrophe de Tchernobyl , il y a eu un mini srie TV et un reportage . 

Si l'URSS n'avait rien fait ou tard. On parlait potentiellement de 50  65 millions de personnes irradies ... Ukraine, Bilorrusie, Russie, Pologne et d'autres pays voisins de l'Ukraine




> c'tait pas mon propos, je disais juste que dpendre  80% du nuclaire c'est dangereux... pas techniquement mais gopolitiquement.


C'est pour cela que la France est prsente en Afrique Centrale ... pour les gisements de d'uranium .




> Sauf preuve du contraire ils ne sont pas rentrs dans les parties critiques du racteur. Et mme si c'tait le cas ils auraient pas dclenchs une bombe H ...
> 
> Sur la dure de vie des dchets les arguments sont caducs aussi. Le ptrole est enfoui sous terre depuis des millions d'annes, si on arrive  les mettre dans des zones stables comme celles o est le ptrole ou le gaz je vois pas la diffrence entre du ptrole ou des dchets nuclaires. 
> 
> A un moment l'intrt collectif prime sur l'individuel. On manque juste de volont politique.
> 
> Un avion qui s'crase sur une centrale a aura quoi comme impact ?
> 
> Bah rien de pire que tchernobyl ou fukushima. Je veux pas dire qu'il ne va rien y avoir mais a va pas faire Hiroshima o Nagasaki...
> ...


Concernant les nergies :

> nuclaire on n'en veut plus c'est trop dangereux
> fossile (ptrole, charbon et gaz), c'est trop polluant on en veut plus
> olienne, voltaque, solaire , on en veut plus non plus , cela gche le paysage et est une crasse  recycler.

Je propose une alternative : faire pdaler les chmeurs ! Les gens auront un travail , feront du sport (c'est bon pour la sant) et produiront de llectricit . Ainsi on rsout 3 problmes : chmage de masse, problme de sant, crise nergtique.  Que demande le peuple ?

----------


## calvaire

> Au contraire, le nuclaire est une nergie dont lapprovisionnement nous cause peu de problme. Les source sont varies et il n'y a pas besoin de grosses quantit de combustible pour produire normment.
> On a pas besoin d'un approvisionnement quasi continu comme les nergies fossiles, et pour le solaire et olien, on est compltement dpendant de la Chine.


pour l'instant oui, et c'est pour a qu'on intervient militairement dans certaines rgion (mali...)

tu ne peux prvoir la situation gopolitique dans 20ans

----------


## Invit

> Pour rappel, mes propos mentionnaient l'intrusion de militants cologistes dans certaines centrale nuclaires.
> Le but de ces militant pacifistes n'tait videmment pas de tout faire pter, mais de dnoncer la fragilit et l'inscurit de ces sites.
> 
> Ils sont tout de mme parvenus  s'introduire dans les lieux  de stockage des dchets, imaginez la catastrophe si d'autres visiteurs moins pacifiques avaient fait de mme.


Ils auraient fait quoi vas-y ? C'est pas parce que tu arrives  tindroduire sur un site sensible que tu es arriv  la partie sensible du site.




> Bien entendu, et quand un gouvernement, quel que soit sa coloration politique, dcidera que se site idal se trouve  cot de chez vous, vous serez le premier  l'applaudir sans doute.


Si c'est  plus d'un km sous terre je vois pas le problme non, l'intrt collectif prime encore une fois.





> Mme rponse, l'intrt collectif a beaucoup de mal  trouver sa place quand il s'agit d'enfouir les dchets nuclaires


Chez les personnes individualistes oui, mais les sites ne vont pas tre choisit sous des habitations.




> Merci pour votre considration  l'gard des victimes de Tchernobyl et Fukushima
> Et vous devriez rflchir  la diffrence avec un avion qui s'craserait sur un parc olien ou de panneaux solaires...


Un trou dans une centrale nuclaire en bton arm avec diffrents coffres oui a fait quoi ? Tu crois vraiment qu'il n'y ont pas pens un minimum ?

Concernant les victimes de fukushima si tu t'tais renseign un minimum tu saurais qu'il n'y a aucun dcs des suites d'une exposition aux radiations, donc garde ton sentimentalisme.

Tchernobyl c'est une autre poque les racteurs actuels ne sont pas pareil.




> Il en va de la radioactivit comme de bien d'autres choses, selon le seuil, c'est anodin, dangereux ou ltal.
> Si vous en doutez, vous devriez aller faire du camping quelques semaines  Tchernobyl ou Fukushima, les tarifs dfient toute concurrence et les emplacements y sont particulirement vastes.


La vie a disparu  Tchernobyl ? Non. La radioactivit c'est pas Fallout 3 je ne sais pas si tu sais.

----------


## Ryu2000

D'aprs un sondage le mouvement anti CO2 pousse les gens  aimer le nuclaire  ::P: 
Les Franais de plus en plus favorables au nuclaire



> Pour linstitut de sondage, *ce retour en force du nuclaire dans lopinion pourrait tre d  la rptition des messages sur la ncessit de rduire les missions de CO2, thmatique favorable au nuclaire*,  plus propre  sur cet aspect. Ainsi, les Franais privilgient  la lutte contre le rchauffement climatique  (51 %) au  dveloppement dnergies renouvelables  (48 %), une chelle de valeur que Charlotte Mijeon, charge de communication au sein du rseau Sortir du nuclaire, attribue au  mythe cr par les industriels autour de lnergie nuclaire, ils veulent faire croire quelle est propre, peu coteuse et souveraine .

----------


## Invit

Non c'est juste que les gens se rendent compte qu'on leur raconte des conneries depuis 20 ans. Les ecolo version co2 sont moins audibles et ne peuvent pas nier les chiffres dsastreux co2 de leur entreprise.

Mme Montebourg a dit que fermer Fossemheim tait une belle connerie, les franais vont en payer le prix cet hiver.

Les smr sont d'ailleurs une bonne solution pour rassurer ceux qui ont une peur inconsidre du nuclaire.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> enfin, aucune centrale nuclaire n'est conue pour rsister  une attaque majeure, comme celle du world trade center par exemple, et dont les consquences seraient autrement catastrophiques pour l'environnement et les populations.


Heu, et c'est vraiment plus difficile de couler un ptrolier, de crer ainsi de la pnurie en plus d'une mare noire ? Et les pipelines, ils sont rsistants aux bombes ? 





> N'oublions pas qu' de nombreuses reprises, des militants cologistes ont investi pacifiquement des centrales franaises pour dmontrer la pitre surveillance dont elles font l'objet, c'est dire comme ce serait facile pour des terroristes motivs.


Les sites de centrales ont dmontr qu'ils savaient que c'tait Greenpeace, et qu'ils se contentaient de les laisser entrer et de prvenir les autorits. C'est de la com d'colo-bobo, anti nuclaire de base.

----------


## escartefigue

> Heu, et c'est vraiment plus difficile de couler un ptrolier, de crer ainsi de la pnurie en plus d'une mare noire ? Et les pipelines, ils sont rsistants aux bombes ?


Absolument pas, mais je comparais l'nergie nuclaire aux nergies oliennes et solaires, sans rapport donc avec le ptrole
Encore une fois, dtruire une olienne ou un panneau solaire aura un impact trs faible sur l'environnement






> Les sites de centrales ont dmontr qu'ils savaient que c'tait Greenpeace, et qu'ils se contentaient de les laisser entrer et de prvenir les autorits. C'est de la com d'colo-bobo, anti nuclaire de base.


*Faux*, les sites ont t investis l l'insu de la scurit, justement pour dmontrer que celle-ci tait largement dfaillante.
D'ailleurs, le gouvernement a annonc  chaque fois que la scurit serait renforce, on a vu ce que a a donn  ::roll:: 

Ce ne sont pas les articles de presse qui manquent sur ce sujet, y compris de journaux trs conservateurs tels que _Le Point_ ou _Le Figaro_, qu'on ne saurait souponner de complaisance  l'gard des colos.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Absolument pas, mais je comparais l'nergie nuclaire aux nergies oliennes et solaires, sans rapport donc avec le ptrole


il faut comparer ce qui est comparable. On parle de production d'nergie  grande chelle, pas des gadgets, comme les oliennes ou les panneaux photovoltaques.
Ces derniers sont des producteurs d'nergie d'appoint mais ne pourraient pas devenir des fournisseurs suffisants. 
C'est tout le discours des colos qui est bancale. D'un cot, il faut utiliser l'lectricit  toutes les sauces (vlos, trottinettes, voitures, ...) et de l'autre produire cette lectricit avec des outils de production alatoire (vent, ensoleillement). Bref, a ne tient pas la route.




> *Faux*, les sites ont t investis l l'insu de la scurit, justement pour dmontrer que celle-ci tait largement dfaillante.
> D'ailleurs, le gouvernement a annonc  chaque fois que la scurit serait renforce, on a vu ce que a a donn 
> 
> Ce ne sont pas les articles de presse qui manquent sur ce sujet, y compris de journaux trs conservateurs tels que _Le Point_ ou _Le Figaro_, qu'on ne saurait souponner de complaisance  l'gard des colos.


Si tu le dis.

----------


## Ryu2000

> On parle de production d'nergie  grande chelle, pas des gadgets, comme les oliennes ou les panneaux photovoltaques.


Aprs on sait jamais, peut-tre que dans 3, 4 rvolutions technologiques au niveau des panneaux solaires et il y aura moyen de produire de l'hydrogne dans le dsert algrien (le soleil tape fort et souvent l-bas), donc mme si le rendement n'est pas terrible la production serait tellement lev que a pourrait tre rentable.
Peut-tre qu'un jour les panneaux solaires seront moins polluants, plus facile  maintenir, avec une plus longue esprance de vie et un meilleur rendement.




> C'est tout le discours des colos qui est bancale. D'un cot, il faut utiliser l'lectricit  toutes les sauces (vlos, trottinettes, voitures, ...) et de l'autre produire cette lectricit avec des outils de production alatoire (vent, ensoleillement). Bref, a ne tient pas la route.


En parallle ils disent qu'il faut qu'on consomme moins d'nergie :
 Avenir nergtique : les trois erreurs dEmmanuel Macron , par Yannick Jadot et Matthieu Orphelin



> Premire erreur : lexcutif fait limpasse sur le premier facteur de russite de la transition nergtique : la sobrit, niant lintrt et les moyens dune matrise de la consommation dlectricit. Pis, le dbat sen trouve biais pour tenter de rendre incontournable le lancement dun nouveau programme nuclaire. Ainsi, les scnarios RTE (Rseau de Transport dlectricit) sur lvolution du systme lectrique franais qui seront prsents le 25 octobre reposent sur des hypothses de croissance trop importante de la consommation lectrique, comme une fatalit. *Il est inconcevable de baser notre stratgie nergtique des prochaines dcennies sur une seule trajectoire de consommation.* La sobrit ne peut pas tre quun simple paramtre ajustable  la marge, dimportance secondaire, trait comme une  variante  : elle doit tre au cur de notre politique nergtique.


Le truc c'est que l'lectricit est de plus en plus utilis, par exemple on ne pourra plus acheter de chaudire au fioul (et de toute faon on n'a plus trop envie, parce que les taxes ne feront qu'augmenter), donc les gens vont se chauffer avec de l'lectricit.
En 2040 on ne pourra plus acheter de diesel, d'essence ou d'hybride, tout sera lectrique, il va y avoir un paquet de voiture  recharger. (et un paquet de batteries  produire et "recycler").

Le truc c'est qu'une gigantesque crise conomique devrait arriver d'ici l, donc on aura moins d'argent pour se chauffer ou se dplacer. Il va y avoir de la sobrit nergtique, mais ce ne sera pas par choix.
Un peu comme a :
Hausse des prix de l'nergie: 60% des Franais prfrent baisser le chauffage pour allger la facture

----------


## escartefigue

> il faut comparer ce qui est comparable. On parle de production d'nergie  grande chelle, pas des gadgets, comme les oliennes ou les panneaux photovoltaques.
> Ces derniers sont des producteurs d'nergie d'appoint mais ne pourraient pas devenir des fournisseurs suffisants. 
> C'est tout le discours des colos qui est bancale. D'un cot, il faut utiliser l'lectricit  toutes les sauces (vlos, trottinettes, voitures, ...) et de l'autre produire cette lectricit avec des outils de production alatoire (vent, ensoleillement). Bref, a ne tient pas la route.


La combinaison des diffrentes nergies propres pourrait nous fournir une grande part de notre lectricit et rduire la part du nuclaire sans mettre de dchets. Ce ne sont pas des gadgets.




> Si tu le dis.


Et je le prouve :
https://www.lefigaro.fr/conjoncture/...-nucleaire.php
J'ai choisi volontairement un article du Figaro qui ne saurait tre souponn d'colo-gauchisme, mais d'autres sources relatent des intrusions similaires, au grand dam des services de scurit !

----------


## Ryu2000

> La combinaison des diffrentes nergies propres pourrait



4


On n'a pas la mme notion de l'absence de dchet ^^.
Pour produire autant d'nergie qu'une centrale nuclaire pendant son cycle total de vie, il faut un paquet d'oliennes et de panneaux solaires.
Les panneaux solaires et les oliennes ne risquent pas de vivre pendant 50 ans :
LASN PRTE  AUTORISER LA PROLONGATION DE LA VIE DES RACTEURS NUCLAIRES  50 ANS MAIS SOUS CONDITIONS

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Non c'est juste que les gens se rendent compte qu'on leur raconte des conneries depuis 20 ans. Les ecolo version co2 sont moins audibles et ne peuvent pas nier les chiffres dsastreux co2 de leur entreprise.
> 
> Mme Montebourg a dit que fermer Fossemheim tait une belle connerie, les franais vont en payer le prix cet hiver.
> 
> Les smr sont d'ailleurs une bonne solution pour rassurer ceux qui ont une peur inconsidre du nuclaire.


Ici en Belgique Ecolo-Groen a vot une mention au dbut des annes 2010 pour faire disparaitre le Nuclaire de Belgique. Problme avec le temps Bruxelles, la Wallonie et une partie de la Flandres deviennent tributaires de la France en matire nergtique ... C'est totalement aberrant

https://economie.fgov.be/fr/themes/e...e-delestage-de
https://www.rtbf.be/info/economie/de...ge?id=10027418
https://www.lesoir.be/397039/article...-les-centrales

Ici sur le tournaisis a 20 km de Lille , ct Belge on a dj des coupures de courant en journe , en semaine ... C'est les commerants et artisans qui sont pnaliss et ne peuvent travailler ...

----------


## fredinkan

> La combinaison des diffrentes nergies propres pourrait nous fournir une grande part de notre lectricit et rduire la part du nuclaire sans mettre de dchets. Ce ne sont pas des gadgets.


"La combinaison des diffrentes nergies". Tu peux t'arrter l, car  notre niveau technologique actuel, il est pour l'heure impossible de produire suffisemment d'nergie sans avoir recours au nuclaire ou aux nergies fossiles. Ce n'est mme pas un manque de volont, c'est un manque de niveau technologie.
ITER, s'il fonctionne, pourrait tre ce bon technologique qui nous manque, mais on ne verra aucune application commerciale avant minimum 50 ans. Je t'envoie sur cette vido qui parle trs bien du sujet:



C'est con, mais la fusion c'est toujours du nuclaire... Cependant pour tenir durant ces 50 ans, dans le meilleur des cas, il faudra faire un choix:
Arrt du nuclaire, remplac par du "renouvelable" induisant des pnurie  notre niveau technologique actuelArrt du nuclaire, remplac par du ptrol, du gaz ou du charbon comme le fait l'allemagneArrt du nuclaire, remplac par du solaire thermodynamique, afin de produire de l'hydrogne, mais avec des cots de maintenance gigantesques et une importante production de dchets (car a peut pas se faire chez nous et le transport d'lectricit par cbles sur ces distances induirait bien trop de pertes)Continuer et reprendre le nuclaire, avec une gestion des dchets  faire




> Et je le prouve :
> https://www.lefigaro.fr/conjoncture/...-nucleaire.php
> J'ai choisi volontairement un article du Figaro qui ne saurait tre souponn d'colo-gauchisme, mais d'autres sources relatent des intrusions similaires, au grand dam des services de scurit !


Des problmes de scurit, il y en aura tout le temps. Ce point n'est pas nouveau.
Le mettre en avant est intressant pour qu'on investisse dedans, cependant il devient de moins en moins vident d'avoir des investissements dans ce domaine prcis, tant donn que la doxa actuelle est de tirer  boulet rouge sur les investissements dans le nuclaire (et donc dans la scurit physique des centrales actuelles...). C'est un peu et toujours le serpent qui se mord la queue...

----------


## escartefigue

Bonjour,

Ce n'est pas bien de dformer les propos d'autrui, j'avais crit :




> La combinaison des diffrentes nergies propres pourrait nous fournir *une grande part de notre lectricit et rduire la part du nuclaire* sans mettre de dchets.






> "La combinaison des diffrentes nergies". Tu peux t'arrter l, car  notre niveau technologique actuel, il est pour l'heure impossible de produire suffisemment d'nergie *sans avoir recours au nuclaire ou aux nergies fossiles*. Ce n'est mme pas un manque de volont, c'est un manque de niveau technologie.


Je n'ai donc jamais dit "sans avoir recours"

----------


## fredinkan

> Bonjour,
> 
> Ce n'est pas bien de dformer les propos d'autrui, j'avais crit :
> 
> 
> Je n'ai donc jamais dit "sans avoir recours"



Le problme, comme je le dis, c'est qu' moins d'avoir recours  du fossile, a restera une "grand proportion" qui sera du nuclaire. Sinon tu va au devant de pnuries...
Les pics d'utilisation sont:
- Sur l'anne, l'hiver (chauffage)
- Le midi de chaque jour
- Le soir (entre 18 et 20h)

Le solaire est intressant majoritairement l't (oui je sais, a produit aussi l'hiver... J'ai des panneaux solaires, je le vois directement ...) en journe. Donc ils peuvent produire  ce moment l... Bien....
Et les jours o il fait trs mauvais, particulirement en hiver ? tu coupe le courant car l'olien est coup car trop de vent, que tout le monde chauffe, prpare la bouffe (resto compris hein)...
Les barrages tu n'en a pas partout, donc tu coupe les zones qui n'ont pas de barrage et tu utilises ces derniers pour les zones en possdant ? ...
Que ce soit intgralit ou majorit, la mme question se pose..

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Bonjour,
> 
> Ce n'est pas bien de dformer les propos d'autrui, j'avais crit :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				La combinaison des diffrentes nergies propres pourrait nous fournir *une grande part de notre lectricit et rduire la part du nuclaire* sans mettre de dchets.


Je mets en vidence une autre partie de ta citation. Car, le photovoltaque et l'olien produise aussi des dchets. Certes pas pour la production d'nergie, comme le nuclaire, mais pour leur fabrication et quand ils deviennent obsolte (ce qui est assez court 20~30 ans en perdant du rendement. Et, l je ne parle que du panneau. Il faut aussi penser que les panneaux ncessitent une batterie (dchets, dure de vie de 7  10 ans, plomb ou terre rare) et un onduleur dont la dure de vie est environ 20 ans.
Alors, oui, pour un particulier, a permet de faire des conomies, en journe (mince, c'est le moment ou y a personne  la maison) et en t (re-mince, c'est l'hiver que l'on chauffe). Mais pour de vraie centrales lectrique solaire, c'est court et a ncessite beaucoup de maintenance. De plus ce n'est rentable que pendant une priode de l'anne. Bref, on est loin de la solution miracle.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Il faut aussi penser que les panneaux ncessitent une batterie (dchets, dure de vie de 7  10 ans, plomb ou terre rare) et un onduleur dont la dure de vie est environ 20 ans.


Y'a pas de terres rares dans les batteries et trs peu (voire pas) dans les panneaux solaires. Pour le reste, par contre... vive les oliennes et leurs aimants permanants...

----------


## fredinkan

> Y'a pas de terres rares dans les batteries et trs peu (voire pas) dans les panneaux solaires. Pour le reste, par contre... vive les oliennes et leurs aimants permanants...


Actuellement les panneaux solaires avec le meilleur rendement contiennent des terres rares (mme si peu). Ceux n'en ayant pas, ont un rendement infrieur.

Pour les batteries, ce qui me fait peur, c'est qu'on parle de plus en plus de batterie  l'aluminium, qui ont une trs bonne vitesse de charge et une grosse dure de vie, mais dont le matriaux a une extraction trs polluante  ::(:

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Y'a pas de terres rares dans les batteries et trs peu (voire pas) dans les panneaux solaires. Pour le reste, par contre... vive les oliennes et leurs aimants permanants...


Oui, tu as raison. C'est le lithium que je voulais parler et dont l'exploitation est trs polluante. Merci d'avoir rectifi.

----------


## Ryu2000

Y'en a qui surestiment un peu trop les futures grandes oliennes en mer :
Faut-il seulement 45 oliennes offshore pour remplacer un racteur nuclaire, comme laffirme Mlenchon ?



> En visite  lEcole centrale de Nantes fin novembre, le candidat avait visit les laboratoires dnergie marine de lcole dingnieurs, avec un intrt particulier pour les oliennes nouvelle gnration. Dans larticle de Ouest-France relatant cette visite, on lit ainsi : Au large, chacun de ces engins, aux ples immenses, 250 m de diamtre, est capable, daprs les ingnieurs, de fournir 20 mgawatts chacun. Il conviendrait den installer 45 pour remplacer un racteur nuclaire, calcule un technicien.
> 
> On peut gager que cest l la source de la dclaration de Jean-Luc Mlenchon sur France Inter, qui *se base donc sur un scnario, encore thorique, doliennes ayant chacun une puissance unitaire de 20 MW /h*. Idem concernant le facteur de capacit, o le candidat part du principe que les oliennes en pleine mer, du fait de leur meilleure exposition au vent, atteindront un facteur de capacit non encore atteint aujourdhui. Ces oliennes en mer pourraient avoisiner un facteur de charge de 60 %, affirme lquipe du candidat. En retenant ces hypothses, thoriques, on arriverait ainsi  45 oliennes du futur fournissant lquivalent de ce que produit un racteur nuclaire dune capacit de 900 MW. Le compte est bon. Mais sur le papier uniquement, pour lheure.
> 
> Actuellement, les champs doliennes offshore sont nettement en de de ces performances. En France, le premier parc olien marin devrait voir le jour fin 2022 avec 80 oliennes de 6 MW installes  15 kilomtres au large du Croisic (Loire-Atlantique).

----------


## Ryu2000

a c'est un beau projet :
Prsidentielle 2022 : "J'arrte toutes les oliennes (...) on va faire le maximum avec le nuclaire", propose Eric Zemmour



> Sa vision de l'cologie. Invit de 20h22 sur Twitch, mardi 1er fvrier, le dispositif intractif avec les internautes des France Tlvisions, Eric Zemmour a dfendu vouloir donner "vite un beau coup de fouet" au nuclaire, nergie qu'il qualifie de "trs propre en matire de CO2". Face  Samuel Etienne et Alix Bouilhaguet, le candidat Reconqute!  la prsidentielle a prsent son cap en la matire : *ouvrir 14 racteurs EPR en France d'ici 2050. "On fera tout pour, c'est l'objectif que je donnerai  EDF"*, a-t-il affirm. Il entend aussi prolonger la dure des vie des centrales  60 ans. 
> 
> Eric Zemmour a galement pris l'engagement de "*laisser tomber les oliennes*". "J'arrte toutes les oliennes parce que c'est une catastrophe, parce que c'est affreux, a enlaidit les paysages franais". Pour lui, "l'cologie est d'abord la protection de la beaut des paysages". En revanche, il compte dvelopper la gothermie ou la biomasse considrant que "nous aurons de gros besoins en lectricit et que les centrales nuclaires n'y suffiront pas, on va faire le maximum avec le nuclaire".


Il n'y a pas d'nergie plus propre que l'nergie nuclaire  ::P: 
Pour les Verts finlandais, bien sr que le nuclaire est une nergie durable



> Alors que le journaliste de ldition dominicale de Die Welt lui fait remarquer que les dchets nuclaires pollueront lEurope pendant des sicles, lcolo finlandais rpond : Bien sr que [lnergie nuclaire] est durable.* La quantit de dchets est trs faible par rapport  lnorme quantit dnergie neutre en CO2 que produit une centrale nuclaire.* On peut stocker ces dchets en toute scurit, contrairement aux gaz  effet de serre mis par une centrale  charbon ou  gaz.


Il est urgent de construire de nouveaux EPR, la demande en lectricit va exploser et la France pourrait exporter beaucoup de MWh.  :8-): 
Il n'y a pas toujours de vent, il n'y a pas toujours de soleil, il n'est pas possible de stocker beaucoup d'nergie efficacement, donc la meilleure source est le nuclaire.  :+1:

----------


## Darkzinus

> Il est urgent de construire de nouveaux EPR


Vu la russite du premier chez nous a fait envie !

----------


## Ryu2000

Ouais c'est triste cette perte de savoir-faire  ::(: 
Mais si on investit suffisamment de ressource dans ces programmes, la France pourrait redevenir leader en nergie nuclaire  :8-): 

France 2030 : rinventer le nuclaire et devenir leader de lhydrogne vert



> Rinventer le nuclaire et devenir le leader de l'hydrogne vert. Ce sont les deux premiers objectifs du plan  France 2030  dvoil ce mardi 12 octobre 2021 par le prsident de la Rpublique franaise, Emmanuel Macron. Un plan dot au global de 30 milliards d'euros -- dont 8 milliards d'euros pour le seul secteur de l'nergie -- et qui sera dploy sur 5 ans. Un plan qui fait la part belle  l'innovation, envisage comme l'une des principales portes de sortie  notre vulnrabilit et  notre dpendance vis--vis de l'tranger.
> 
>  Le sujet est important , remarque Dominique Vignon, prsident du Ple nergie  l'Acadmie des technologies en introduction de notre entretien.  Pourtant, j'ai le sentiment que le discours de notre Prsident n'a pas t immdiatement compris.  La crise climatique est  notre porte. Et, dans quelques jours, s'ouvrira la 26e Confrence des Parties signataires de la convention-cadre des Nations unies pour les changements climatiques, la COP26. Une runion cruciale au cours de laquelle nos dirigeants seront appels  s'engager sur une meilleure voie.  s'engager pour rduire nos missions de gaz  effet de serre (GES).

----------


## Invit

Ouais investissons toutes nos ressources pour reconstruire un parc nuclaire qui servira  rien dans mme pas 100 ans car il n'y aura plus d'uranium.

La seule solution pour nous est la fusion nuclaire le reste ne sert a rien.

On ferait mieux d'investir nos milliards dedans plutt que dans des technologies archaques.

----------


## Ryu2000

LURANIUM DANS LE MONDE



> Compte-tenu des rserves importantes duranium appauvri, le monde se trouve  la tte dune rserve colossale de combustible. *La France possde aujourdhui un stock denviron 250 000 t duranium appauvri.* Dans ce contexte, ces racteurs de quatrime gnration, qui devraient tre dvelopps industriellement  partir des annes 2050, *pourraient permettre dalimenter un grand parc nuclaire mondial de racteurs  neutrons rapides pendant plusieurs milliers dannes.*
> 
> Avec des rserves en uranium abondantes et une capacit dinnovation prouve, les perspectives de lnergie nuclaire sont donc importantes.

----------


## Invit

En 2040 c'est la guerre mondiale tous gens un minimum cultivs le savent pas besoin de faire des plans sur la comte pour 2050

----------


## tatayo

> En 2040 c'est la guerre mondiale tous gens un minimum cultivs le savent pas besoin de faire des plans sur la comte pour 2050


Je voulais vrifier tes dires, mais la batterie de ma boule de cristal est HS.
C'est ballot.

M'en vais essayer avec un jeu de tarot, ou du marc de caf.

Tatayo.

----------


## el_slapper

> En 2040 c'est la guerre mondiale tous gens un minimum cultivs le savent pas besoin de faire des plans sur la comte pour 2050


Ben, en 1940, la population mondiale tait de 2.3 milliards d'habitants (estimation  la louche). La seconde guerre mondiale en a tu 60 millions ( la louche aussi, me faites pas chier pour 10 millions en plus ou en moins). Ce n'est pas une guerre mondiale qui va exterminer la population mondiale - et donc rgler le problme des besoins en nergie.

Il y a deux scnarios. Le premier, c'est celui d'une guerre purement conventionnelle. Ca ferait beaucoup moins de morts, vu que les armes sont professionnelles de nos jours. Le second est plus sanglant, guerre nuclaire, avec quelques milliers de ttes nuclaires, qui tuent en moyenne 100,000 personnes chaque (estimation haute, mais admettons). Ca fait 500 millions de morts. On ne redescend mme pas en dessous de 7 milliards de terriens. Bon, on perd un peu de savoir faire technologique, mais on reconstruit assez vite, on ne perd pas plus de dix ans.

 ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

Il n'y a pas que les guerres qui feront des morts
Le krach conomique finira par avoir lieu et il va avoir des tonnes de consquences dramatique.
Ce sera bien pire que les annes 1920.

Mais le GIEC va tre content, parce qu'on polluera beaucoup moins.
Drglement climatique : lhumanit  laube de retombes cataclysmiques, alerte un projet de rapport du GIEC



> La vie sur terre peut se remettre dun changement climatique majeur en voluant vers de nouvelles espces et en crant de nouveaux cosystmes, note le rsum technique de 137 pages. Lhumanit ne le peut pas. 
> 
> Le projet de rapport rdig par le GIEC oscille entre un ton apocalyptique et lespoir offert aux hommes de changer leur destin par *des mesures immdiates et drastiques*. Le rapport dvaluation complet (4 000 pages), bien plus alarmiste que le prcdent de 2014, a pour vocation dclairer les dcisions politiques. Mme si ses principales conclusions ne changeront pas, il ne sera officiellement publi quen fvrier 2022, aprs son approbation par consensus par les 195 Etats membres. Trop tard cependant pour les cruciales runions internationales sur le climat et la biodiversit prvues  la fin de 2021, notent certains scientifiques.

----------


## Uther

> Compte-tenu des rserves importantes duranium appauvri, le monde se trouve  la tte dune rserve colossale de combustible. La France possde aujourdhui un stock denviron 250 000 t duranium appauvri. Dans ce contexte, ces racteurs de quatrime gnration, qui devraient tre dvelopps industriellement  partir des annes 2050, pourraient permettre dalimenter un grand parc nuclaire mondial de racteurs  neutrons rapides pendant plusieurs milliers dannes.


Malheureusement pour exploiter cet uranium, il faudrait des racteurs de 4eme gnration, et on a arrt la recherche sur le sujet. Les EPR que pas mal de candidats veulent construire ne peuvent pas l'exploiter.




> Il n'y a pas que les guerres qui feront des morts
> Le krach conomique finira par avoir lieu et il va avoir des tonnes de consquences dramatique.
> Ce sera bien pire que les annes 1920.


On sait, a fait 10 ans que tu nous annonces la super crise conomique pour trs bientt  presque chacun de tes messages. Vu qu'on attend encore alors que ces dernires annes on a une crise conomique presque tous les tout les dix ans, c'est vraiment pas gnial comme finesse de prdiction.

----------


## Ryu2000

On va trouver d'autres sources d'uranium.

Dans 100 ans la technologie aura progresse (si a se trouve on arrivera mme , efficacement, transformer du vent en lectricit  :8O: ).
Pour l'instant nous n'avons pas le choix, il nous faut +++ de nuclaire.
On a besoin d'nergie, et il n'existe pas d'alternative.

D'ailleurs c'est cool que Macron veuille construire des nouvelles centrales, c'est trs rare de trouver une bonne dcision de sa part.
Nuclaire : Emmanuel Macron annonce la construction de nouveaux racteurs

=====
Il y a un truc bizarre :
Bruxelles accorde un label vert au gaz et au nuclaire, malgr les protestations



> Un petit groupe de pays dont l'Autriche et le Luxembourg, mens par l'Allemagne, a bataill pour exclure l'atome. Berlin, qui opre toujours des centrales  charbon, mise sur l'essor des oliennes et du solaire, ainsi que sur de nouvelles centrales au gaz pour assurer son approvisionnement, en dpit des critiques sur sa dpendance  la Russie. *L'Autriche, le Danemark, les Pays-Bas et la Sude ont contest le label vert pour le gaz dans une lettre commune.*


Il est vident que la technologie nuclaire doit tre considre comme tant verte, mais par contre le gaz ?  ::|:  ::koi:: 




> On sait, a fait 10 ans


C'est  cause de ces putains de banques centrales, qui ne font qu'amplifier et retarder l'invitable !
Mais depuis le dbut je dis que a peut arriver dans 30 ou 50 ans.

Il y a trop de choses qui vont mal pour que a tienne en quilibre instable pour toujours, le systme finira fatalement par s'effondrer. (vous serez peut-tre mort d'ici l, mais a arrivera)

----------


## Uther

Nul doute que tu finira par avoir raison dans un monde qui subit approximativement des crises conomiques tous les 10 ans et des guerre continentales,  mondiale tous le 50 ans. Mais a peu prs comme un astrologue va avoir raison en donnant une prdiction suffisamment vague.

Je pense qu'il est temps que tu arrtes de rappeler la crise imminente  chacun de tes messages, au bout de 10 ans c'est juste un running gag cul.

----------


## Ryu2000

> un monde qui subit approximativement des crises conomiques tous les 10 ans


Un jour il y aura enfin le krach, et a n'aura rien  voir avec les petits vnements comme la faillite de la Lehman Brothers, la crise des CDS, etc.
Toutes les mauvaises pratiques ont continues d'avoir lieu. C'est probablement pire aujourd'hui aujourd'hui qu' l'poque.
Et a ne peut pas tenir comme a ternellement.

On est forcment proche du krach, il devrait arriver dans moins de 45 ans, donc j'arrterai jamais d'tre proccup par a, car quand a arrivera a fera trs mal.
a va tre un effondrement historique. On va tous payer pour les abus de la finance. Les banques centrales, les investisseurs, les tats, font de la merde depuis trop longtemps et a ne pas peut pas tenir ternellement.

Le boom de la dette risque de mener  un krach en Bourse et plomber lconomie, avertit le FMI
CAC 40, Wall Street aprs une Bourse dans le rouge en janvier, faut-il craindre un krach en 2022 ?

=====
Pour en revenir au sujet, en 2040 on ne pourra plus acheter de vhicule diesel neuf,  partir de l ils vont commencer  se rarfier, si a se trouve en 2060 beaucoup de vhicules lectriques circuleront, on a donc besoin de construire des racteurs nuclaires tout de suite pour prparer 2060.

----------


## Ryu2000

Y'en a qui veulent empcher que le nuclaire et le gaz entre la taxonomie  ::ouin:: 
Le soutien de Bruxelles au gaz et  l'atome divise l'Europe



> La seule faon de satisfaire Paris et Berlin, pointe une source europenne, tait de donner le label vert aux deux nergies.  partir de l, nous savions que a tanguerait . Une poigne de pays sont  la fois antigaz et antinuclaire. Parmi eux, l'Autriche et le Luxembourg qui ont menac de saisir la Cour de justice de l'UE. Quant aux associations de dfense de l'environnement, elles sont vent debout. Greenpeace a fustig  le plus grand exercice de greenwashing de tous les temps .
> 
> En dpit de cette avalanche de critiques, la Commission sait dj qu'un blocage au Conseil est peu probable. *Il faudrait en effet que vingt tats membres au minimum, reprsentant au moins 65 % de la population de l'UE s'opposent. En revanche, la majorit absolue suffit pour que le Parlement europen parvienne  retoquer ce texte sur la taxonomie, soit 353 eurodputs.*   ce stade, nous sommes plutt  250 opposants , confie-t-on chez les Verts, o l'on compte bien mettre  profit les six prochains mois pour faire campagne.


J'espre que le lobby anti-nuclaire n'arrivera pas  corrompre 353 eurodputs.
Je ne comprend pas pourquoi il n'y a pas plus d'cologistes qui soutiennent le dveloppement de l'nergie nuclaire, aujourd'hui il n'y a rien de plus propre.

----------


## BenoitM

> Y'en a qui veulent empcher que le nuclaire et le gaz entre la taxonomie 
> Le soutien de Bruxelles au gaz et  l'atome divise l'Europe
> 
> 
> J'espre que le lobby anti-nuclaire n'arrivera pas  corrompre 353 eurodputs.
> Je ne comprend pas pourquoi il n'y a pas plus d'cologistes qui soutiennent le dveloppement de l'nergie nuclaire, aujourd'hui il n'y a rien de plus propre.


Ben si on stock les dchets nuclaire chez toi et que c'est le reste de ta famille qui s'en occupe moi je vote pour.

----------


## Ryu2000

Il existe des sites de stockage pour tout les types de dchets nuclaire.

----------


## calvaire

> Y'en a qui veulent empcher que le nuclaire et le gaz entre la taxonomie 
> Le soutien de Bruxelles au gaz et  l'atome divise l'Europe
> 
> 
> J'espre que le lobby anti-nuclaire n'arrivera pas  corrompre 353 eurodputs.
> Je ne comprend pas pourquoi il n'y a pas plus d'cologistes qui soutiennent le dveloppement de l'nergie nuclaire, aujourd'hui il n'y a rien de plus propre.



sa montre surtout le gros foutage de gueule de nos politiques.
On nous fait chier pour jeter  la poubelle nos vielles voitures mais quand ca les arranges le gaz devient une nergie propre...
a ce compte la le diesel aussi est propre, il permet de lutter contre le rchauffement climatique par rapport aux voitures au charbon ou a essence.
et pourquoi ne pas vendre des voitures comme la ford nuclon tant qu'on y est puisque c'est propre.

Cela fait longtemps que l'cologie en Europe c'est quand sa m'arrange moi prsident et mes copains du cac40. Toi petit rien du peuple, tu devra changer ta voiture, ta fosse sceptiques, ton isolation, tu paiera jusqu'au bout.
la loi qui taxe les vhicules lourd dernirement a t conu exprs pour pas pnaliser nos constructeurs (1800kg la limite pour continuer a vendre des suv et videment les voitures lectriques ne sont pas concern)

----------


## Ryu2000

> mais quand ca les arranges le gaz devient une nergie propre...


Il parait que c'est l'Allemagne qui a fait pression pour que le gaz soit considr comme vert. (c'est ce qu'ils disent dans l'article du monde)

Dans le futur, des racteurs nuclaires seront utiliss pour crer de l'hydrogne, et l ce sera du vrai gaz vert  :;): 
Mais il faut d'abord construire de quoi utiliser l'nergie nuclaire pour produire de l'hydrogne.  :+1: 

Une partie du gaz utilis en Europe vient de Russie et l'UE n'aime pas trop a.
L'UE aimerait bien que les pays importent un peu moins de gaz russe.
Le plan c'est peut-tre de construire des centrales nuclaires capable de produire de l'hydrogne afin de remplacer le gaz russe.

----------


## calvaire

> Il parait que c'est l'Allemagne qui a fait pression pour que le gaz soit considr comme vert. (c'est ce qu'ils disent dans l'article du monde)
> 
> Dans le futur, des racteurs nuclaires seront utiliss pour crer de l'hydrogne, et l ce sera du vrai gaz vert 
> Mais il faut d'abord construire de quoi utiliser l'nergie nuclaire pour produire de l'hydrogne. 
> 
> Une partie du gaz utilis en Europe vient de Russie et l'UE n'aime pas trop a.
> L'UE aimerait bien que les pays importent un peu moins de gaz russe.
> Le plan c'est peut-tre de construire des centrales nuclaires capable de produire de l'hydrogne afin de remplacer le gaz russe.


de l'hydrogene pour faire quoi ?
en Allemagne le gaz russe sert au chauffage et  l'lectricit hein, donc autant utiliser directement le nuclaire...

pour un vhicule lectrique il a t dmontr maintefois que recharger une batterie au lithium coute moins cher en nergie consomm que de faire un plein en hydrogne.
produire de l'hydrogne par lectrolyse est un gouffre nergtique

reste les fuses, les avions et les cargos ventuellement...
les avions a hydrogne c'est pas prvue pour maintenant.

----------


## Ryu2000

> produire de l'hydrogne par lectrolyse est un gouffre nergtique


Avec le nuclaire a peut devenir rentable.  :;): 

La production dhydrogne utilisant le nuclaire pour un avenir bas carbone



> Si, par exemple, seulement 4 % de la production actuelle dhydrogne tait dorigine nuclaire, cela entranerait une rduction de 60 millions de tonnes dmissions de dioxyde de carbone chaque anne , dclare Ibrahim Khamis.  Et si tout lhydrogne devait tre produit avec lnergie nuclaire, alors nous parlons dliminer plus de 500 millions de tonnes dmissions de dioxyde de carbone par an . Les racteurs nuclaires peuvent tre coupls  une usine de production dhydrogne pour produire efficacement  la fois de lnergie et de lhydrogne en tant que systme de cognration. Pour la production dhydrogne, le systme de cognration est quip de composants pour llectrolyse ou les procds thermochimiques. Llectrolyse est le processus dinduction de la sparation des molcules deau  laide dun courant lectrique continu, produisant  la fois de lhydrogne et de loxygne. Llectrolyse de leau fonctionne  des tempratures relativement basses denviron 80C  120C, tandis que llectrolyse en phase vapeur fonctionne  des tempratures beaucoup plus leves et est donc plus efficace. *Llectrolyse de la vapeur deau  haute temprature pourrait tre ralise avec des racteurs nuclaires avances  haute temprature (HTR/VHTR), car le processus ncessite un apport de chaleur denviron 700C  950C.*


La demande d'hydrogne augmente, mais heureusement il y a moyen de produire de l'hydrogne beaucoup plus proprement grce  la technologie nuclaire  :+1: 
Je pense que la France doit miser l-dessus, a risque de devenir trs payant dans le futur.
La France pourrait devenir un gros exportateur d'hydrogne.

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est terrible  ::(:  ::cry:: 
Avec larrt de nouveaux racteurs, la production nuclaire dEDF va revenir 30 ans en arrire



> Alors que la prvision de lapprovisionnement en lectricit tait pessimiste, EDF vient dannoncer de nouveaux arrts imprvus de racteurs. Lanne 2022 se situera au plus bas depuis 30 ans.


Avant de fermer une vieille centrale nuclaire, il faut en ouvrir une nouvelle.
Si on ne fait pas les choses dans l'ordre c'est le bordel, ce n'est pas comme a que le prix du kWh va baisser  ::(:

----------


## laloune

> Avant de fermer une vieille centrale nuclaire, il faut en ouvrir une nouvelle.


la fermeture de Fessenheim n'explique pas  elle seule les problmes d'appro d'EDF hein! c'est mme la premire phrase de l'article

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est un facteur important.
Si des nouvelles centrales avaient t construites, les arrts imprvus des anciennes poseraient moins problme.
L'important c'est de construire de nouveaux EPR  ::P: 




> Ces difficults sont de nature  justifier, pour les tenants de lnergie nuclaire, *la commande  EDF de nouveaux EPR*, peut-tre au-del des six initialement envisags, quEmmanuel Macron pourrait annoncer, jeudi,  Belfort (Bourgogne Franche-Comt).

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> ce n'est pas comme a que le prix du kWh va baisser


Faudrait dj commencer par arrter de vendre de l'lectricit  prix cass aux sangsues qui servent de concurrents  EDF qui font monter les prix en compltant leur approvisionnement avec de l'lectricit produite  l'tranger (et carbone). Merci les plans foireux pour maintenir  flot une concurrence artificielle pour faire plaisir  quelques technocrates et quelques vampires.

----------


## calvaire

> Faudrait dj commencer par arrter de vendre de l'lectricit  prix cass aux sangsues qui servent de concurrents  EDF qui font monter les prix en compltant leur approvisionnement avec de l'lectricit produite  l'tranger (et carbone). Merci les plans foireux pour maintenir  flot une concurrence artificielle pour faire plaisir  quelques technocrates et quelques vampires.


et quand le systme s'effondre ces sangsues coupe llectricit aux clients et te laisse te dmerder avec edf...

Il y'a nanmoins une bonne nouvelle dans cette hausse de llectricit, on ne recoit plus d'apelle tlphonique de cdiscunt/leclerc/total nergie, je sais sa fait cher pour avoir la paix.
Et videment c'est pas cdiscunt/leclerc/total qui vont renflouer leurs dettes, c'est l'tat (le contribuable) qui allons payer. Ils gagnent du fric mme en cas de crash du march. J'aurais tant espr voir ces parasites faire faillite, qu'il y'ait une certaine justice, meme pas  ::pleure:: 

les tlcoms (par je ne sais quel miracle) sont l'exception qui confirme la rgle, tous ce qui est pirvatis devient de la merde. Hier c'tait llectricit, aujourd'hui c'est le scandale dans les Ehpad, demain ce seront les boueurs privatis  Marseille

----------


## Ryu2000

> Merci les plans foireux pour maintenir  flot une concurrence artificielle pour faire plaisir  quelques technocrates et quelques vampires.


Le problme vient des lois de l'UE.

Comment la mise en concurrence europenne et le systme Arenh sont en train de dtruire EDF



> Le problme est quen 2021, les prix de march ont considrablement augment  cause de la flambe du tarif du gaz. Avec lancien systme de tarification dEDF, au temps du vritable service public, cela naurait pas pos de problme insurmontable en France car les cots du nuclaire et de lhydraulique, eux, restent stables. *Mais comme lUnion europenne a cr un march europen de llectricit sur lequel tous les producteurs des tat membres vendent et tous les fournisseurs achtent, le prix se forme au niveau europen*, o le gaz tient une place beaucoup plus importante quen France. Et il explose aujourdhui, ce qui renchrit les approvisionnements des fournisseurs privs, qui perdent donc des parts de march.
> 
> Pour sauver les oprateurs privs, le gouvernement na rien trouv de mieux que daugmenter le volume dArenh, cest--dire dobliger EDF  vendre encore plus dlectricit  bas prix  ses concurrents.* Il sagit mme dune vente  perte, qui menace fortement lentreprise.*
> 
> Il faut aussi se rappeler que ce mme gouvernement a voulu faire passer en 2019-2020 un plan de dmantlement dEDF, qui aurait t scind en trois : une entit pour le nuclaire, une entit pour les nergies renouvelables, thermiques et les services, et une entit pour lhydraulique. Ce plan avait pour nom Hercule, et il a pu tre provisoirement stopp par la mobilisation des agents. Alors oui, les salaris ont mille fois raison de faire grve contre cette nime attaque qui vise lnergie publique.


EDF est oblig de vendre  perte des GWh  des concurrents qui ne font que d'acheter de l'nergie sur les marchs pour la revendre (ce sont des parasites).
C'est a l'idologie de l'UE.

On verra si ils russiront  faire changer les rgles de l'UE :
Electricit : la libralisation du march europen suscite des critiques



> Un quart de sicle aprs sa libralisation, le march europen de llectricit,  aberrant , obit  des rgles  obsoltes . Du moins selon les mots, fin septembre, dun observateur aussi critique quinattendu : Bruno Le Maire, le ministre franais de lconomie, des finances et de la relance.

----------


## fredinkan

> ... tous ce qui est pirvatis devient de la merde...


Forcment, vu que seul ce qui peut rapporter est privatis, et pour rapporter plus, ils rduisent les cots (et donc la qualit)

----------


## Ryu2000

L'Allemagne aimerait bien dpendre un peu moins du gaz Russe, elle songe donc  prolonger la dure de vie de ses centrales nuclaires. (mais c'est un peu trop tard)
VERS UNE VOLTE-FACE DE L'ALLEMAGNE SUR LE NUCLAIRE?



> En creux, le gouvernement allemand rflchit  la meilleure stratgie pour se passer du gaz russe, qui reprsente la moiti de sa consommation. "Nous pouvons nous passer du gaz russe pour cet hiver et cet t mais nous devons largir considrablement notre stratgie d'achat pour l'hiver prochain" a soulign Robert Habeck sur la chane ARD.
> 
> Berlin rflchit ainsi  reporter l'arrt des trois dernires centrales nuclaires en activit (Emsland, Isar, Neckarwestheim) qui doivent thoriquement s'arrter cette anne.
> 
> Mais Robert Habeck prvient: "Le nuclaire ne nous aiderait pas pour l'hiver 2022/23." En effet, les prparatifs sont tellement avancs que les racteurs ne pourraient continuer en toute scurit, selon les oprateurs.
> 
> "La poursuite de lexploitation de notre centrale nuclaire Isar 2 au-del de lchance lgale de 2022 nest pas une option pour nous" a expliqu un porte-parole de la compagnie Eon au Rheinische Post.
> La question d'un retour du nuclaire n'est pas encore d'actualit en Allemagne *mme si de premires voix, comme celle du Ministre-prsident de Saxe Michael Kretschmer (CDU), rclament que le pays revoit sa position sur la question.*
> (...)
> *L'autre grand gagnant devrait tre le charbon dont la consommation devrait se poursuivre pour alimenter les centrales lectriques.* Le pays voulait sortir du charbon en 2030.

----------


## escartefigue

> L'important c'est de construire de nouveaux EPR


Heu...  condition d'tre trs patient !
Seuls deux EPR sont oprationnels dans le monde, les autres chantiers ont plus de 10 ans de retard et des cots de fabrication exorbitants.
L'EPR finlandais a brivement dmarr en dcembre avec 12 ans de retard pour tre rapidement interrompu, prochaine date prvue en juillet.
 suivre
L'EPR de Flamanville devait dmarrer en 2012, le dernier report a planifi son dmarrage en 2023.
Son cot initial tait de 3,4 milliards d'euro, on en est dj  plus de 20 milliards (estimation cour des comptes en 2020 : 19,1 milliards auxquels il faut ajouter le cot de rfection des soudures pour 1,5 milliard).

----------


## Ryu2000

J'ai parl d'EPR parce que Macron parlait d'EPR :
Nuclaire : Emmanuel Macron mise sur 6  14 EPR pour relancer le nuclaire
EMMANUEL MACRON ANNONCE LA CONSTRUCTION DE 6 NOUVEAUX RACTEURS EPR



> Emmanuel Macron a confirm ce jeudi la construction de six nouveaux racteurs en France pour une mise en service  partir de 2035. *Huit EPR supplmentaires sont  l'tude.*


On va peut-tre construire galement d'autres types de racteur nuclaire.

Les projets qu'on commence tout de suite pourraient tre oprationnel avant 2040.
Construire des centrales nuclaires c'est anticiper les besoins du futur. (ce serait dommage de relancer des centrales  charbon en 2040).

On pourra mme coupler des racteurs nuclaire  une usine de production dhydrogne !
Il est probable que l'hydrogne devienne une ressource importante dans le futur. Ce serait top qu'EDF en exporte massivement (en esprant qu'EDF n'ait pas  en vendre  perte sur les marchs comme c'est le cas pour l'lectricit aujourd'hui).

C'est dommage qu'il y a 20 ans les gouvernements n'ont pas anticip qu'on aurait des problmes d'nergies en 2020.  ::(: 
Mais bon au moins on essaie de prparer 2040.  :+1:

----------


## Ryu2000

Des tweets d'Elon Musk :



> https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1500613952031444995
> Hopefully, it is now extremely obvious that Europe should restart dormant nuclear power stations and increase power output of existing ones. 
> This is *critical* to national and international security.





> https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1500615542758985728
> For those who (mistakenly) think this is a radiation risk, pick what you think is the worst location. I will travel there & eat locally grown food on TV.
> I did this in Japan many years ago, shortly after Fukushima. Radiation risk is much, much lower than most people believe.





> https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1500621510188285956
> Also nuclear is vastly better for global warming than burning hydrocarbons for energy


On dirait que des pays europens n'ont pas anticip le fait qu'un jour ils allaient tous appliquer d'extremement lourdes sanctions envers la Russie, et que du coup ils allaient manquer d'nergie.
L'Allemagne aurait pu construire des centrales nuclaires au lieu d'acheter du gaz  la Russie.  ::P: 

Aprs peut-tre que le projet Nord Stream II va continuer dans le futur, mais pour l'instant c'est un peu en pause.

====
Bref, je voulais juste dire qu'en ce moment plusieurs pays souhaitent construire des centrales nuclaires, je n'ai pas entendu parler d'olienne ni de panneau solaire.  ::mrgreen:: 
NUCLAIRE: LA GUERRE EN UKRAINE FAIT (DOUCEMENT) BOUGER LES LIGNES DES PAYS RFRACTAIRES  L'ATOME



> Ce lundi, le Premier ministre belge dont le pays envisage une sortie du nuclaire, a reconnu que la "situation actuelle est bien diffrente" de celle des derniers mois. *En Allemagne et en Italie, le dbat s'ouvre prudemment.*
> Dcri, le nuclaire fait un retour  pas feutr sur la scne europenne,  la faveur de la crise ukrainienne. Ce lundi, la Belgique affirme "rvaluer" sa position sur la question, alors qu'un accord gouvernemental dat du 23 dcembre dernier devait entraner l'arrt des sept racteurs du pays en 2025 au plus tard. Sous conditions: scurit garantie et *prix matriss*.
> 
> Or la flambe du gaz et du ptrole remettent clairement en cause la trajectoire de fermeture. "La situation actuelle est bien diffrente que lorsqu'on a pris la dcision fin dcembre" a dclar le Premier ministre belge Alexander De Croo sur la RTBF.
> 
> "On doit donc faire des choses  court terme, mais *la perspective de faire ce virage vers un systme d'nergie qui soit plus durable, qui a moins d'missions, c'est clairement cette perspective qu'il faut garder*", a-t-il soulign. L'accord n'vacuait pas d'ailleurs le nuclaire nouvelle gnration type EPR.
> *Mme le parti cologiste reconnat l'impasse actuelle* et propose de "rtudier" le plan de sortie avec une ventuelle prolongation de deux racteurs actuels au-del de 2025. Si la Belgique dpend peu du gaz russe, elle est videmment touche par la flambe des prix. La dcision finale sur la fermeture des centrales nuclaires doit tre prise, en thorie, le 18 mars prochain.


Je ne comprendrai jamais pourquoi les cologistes pronuclaire sont encore minoritaires.
Ils sont trop peu nombreux  avoir ralis que c'est actuellement la solution la moins nfaste pour l'environnement.

J'espre que la France va faire en sorte de pouvoir produire normment d'nergie lectrique grce au nuclaire, de cette faon on pourra vendre de l'lectricit  plein de pays voisins.  :+1: 
La balance commerciale c'est important, ce serait cool si la France pouvait exporter plus.

----------


## Uther

Ce qui est le plus fou dans cette situation c'est les politiques qui annoncent sans honte que la situation a chang et que a n'avait pas t envisag le moins du monde. Le fait que les approvisionnement en provenance de Russie soient risqus est tout sauf une nouvelle surprenante. Quand on prend des dcisions qui engagent sur plusieurs dizaines d'annes on ne peu pas se permettre de ngliger ce genre de problme.

----------


## el_slapper

> Quand on prend des dcisions qui engagent sur plusieurs dizaines d'annes on ne peu pas se permettre de ngliger ce genre de problme.


Quand tout ton personnel politique vient du monde _corporate_ ou ils ont l'habitude d'tre jugs sur leurs performances  3 mois, a n'a rien d'tonnant. Hlas.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le fait que les approvisionnement en provenance de Russie soient risqus est tout sauf une nouvelle surprenante.


Je ne sais pas
Vraisemblablement l'Allemagne ne l'avait pas vu non plus. Sinon il n'y aurait pas eu d'histoire de Nord Stream 2.

Je viens de me rappel un truc que j'avais cit en janvier :



> Union europenne - Russie : quelles relations ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Cette dpendance nergtique de l'Union europenne vis--vis de la Russie devrait fortement s'accrotre dans les prochaines annes. La Commission europenne estime que, d'ici vingt ou trente ans, 70 % des besoins nergtiques de l'Union europenne devront tre assurs par les importations, contre 50 % aujourd'hui.
> 
> C'est surtout la dpendance en matire de gaz qui devrait augmenter dans les prochaines dcennies, compte tenu de la hausse de la consommation dans l'Union europenne et de l'puisement du gisement gazier en Mer du Nord. Selon l'Agence internationale de l'nergie, la demande europenne de gaz devrait augmenter de 50 % d'ici 2020 et, selon le ministre russe de l'nergie, la Russie pourrait fournir 70 % du gaz import par les pays europens (contre 40 % aujourd'hui).


L'UE voulait augmenter ses importations de gaz Russe.

Du coup a vient de me rappeler un truc de 2018  :
Pourquoi Trump attaque Merkel sur le gaz russe



> LAllemagne est compltement contrle par la Russie (), elle est prisonnire de la Russie.  Le moins que lon puisse dire, cest que Donald Trump na pas choisi un langage trs diplomatique pour croiser le fer avec la chancelire allemande, Angela Merkel. * Elle paie des milliards de dollars  la Russie pour ses approvisionnements en nergie, et nous devons payer pour la protger contre la Russie. Comment expliquer cela ? Ce nest pas juste* , a encore plaid le prsident amricain  louverture du sommet de lOTAN, mercredi 11 juillet.
> 
> Cette fois-ci, la colre de Donald Trump visait une cible bien prcise : le projet de gazoduc Nord Stream 2, qui doit permettre dacheminer 55 milliards de mtres cubes de gaz par an, de la Russie jusquen Allemagne, en passant sous la mer Baltique. Son cot : 9,5 milliards deuros.


L'tat profond US (Obama critiquait galement Nord Stream 2) doit tre content, parce qu'aujourd'hui :
- l'Allemagne n'importe plus de gaz Russe 
- le projet Nord Stream 2 est stopp
- l'Allemagne investit massivement dans l'arme
C'est exactement ce que les USA voulaient.

----------


## Uther

> Quand tout ton personnel politique vient du monde _corporate_ ou ils ont l'habitude d'tre jugs sur leurs performances  3 mois, a n'a rien d'tonnant. Hlas.


En effet, ce n'est pas tant qu'ils aient fait ce choix qui me surprend. a fait un moment que l'on sait que nos politiques n'ont plus aucune vision  plus de quelques mois. Mais le fait qu'ils osent annoncer a comme quelque chose qui les surprend, a sonne comme un sacr aveu d'incomptence. La vrit, c'est qu'ils ne sont pas du tout surpris. Ils ont juste jou l'avenir de leur pays sur un coup de poker qu'ils ont perdu.

----------


## Ryu2000

Face au choc gazier, le redmarrage de la centrale de Fessenheim s'impose !



> Aprs avoir privilgi la prudence sur le sujet, Emmanuel Macron s'est rsolument engag en faveur du nuclaire. Pour Fabien Bougl, la suite logique de ses dcisions doit tre la rouverture de Fessenheim, plus que jamais ncessaire face  la hausse des tarifs de l'nergie.
> (...)
> Et, en la matire, ce que n'a pas manqu de rappeler le chef de l'tat, *la France est championne du monde de l'lectricit dcarbone avec son nuclaire et ses barrages qui reprsentent 85 % de son mix*, ne produisant en moyenne que 50 grammes d'quivalent CO2 par kilowatt-heure soit 10 fois moins que son voisin allemand avec une moyenne de 400  600, ce qui, avec un mix en 2019 de 47 % d'nergie fossile et 32 % d'nergie renouvelable, place notre voisin en position de trs mauvais lve de l'Union europenne.
> 
> Au demeurant, les annonces du prsident de la Rpublique restent particulirement dcevantes eu gard  l'importance des enjeux lis  notre indpendance nergtique. Que pse 1 milliard d'euros d'investissement dans une filire nuclaire qui produit 70 % de notre lectricit et conforte 400.000 emplois face aux 250 milliards dilapids pour l'installation et le raccordement des sources d'nergies renouvelables comme les oliennes qui produisent moins de 10 % de notre lectricit totale pour 20.000 emplois revendiqus par la filire sur notre sol ?
> 
> Face  ce choc gazier, le Ministre de la Transition cologique Barbara Pompili semble avoir trouv la solution, elle annonce sur Europe 1 qu'il faut acclrer l'installation d'oliennes, oubliant le rapport de son propre ministre publi en mars 2020  Stratgie nationale bas carbone  qui dvoile que la baisse  50 % du nuclaire obligerait  construire en France 20 centrales  gaz d'ici  2027 avec comme consquence une augmentation notable des missions de gaz  effet de serre. En remplacement ou en complment du nuclaire, les oliennes, avec une production relle de 25 % de leur capacit maximale, conduisent  la ncessit d'ouvrir des centrales au gaz fortement mettrices de gaz  effet de serre.





> La vrit, c'est qu'ils ne sont pas du tout surpris. Ils ont juste jou l'avenir de leur pays sur un coup de poker qu'ils ont perdu.


Merkel a du jug que la probabilit que les exportations de gaz russe se stoppent un jour tait tellement faible qu'elle pouvait ngliger ce scnario.
T'es bien oblig de commercer avec d'autres pays de toute faon, un pays ne peux pas tre 100% autonome.
De toute faon aucun pays ne peut tre prt  tous les scnarios catastrophe.

Par exemple a fait des annes et des annes que des experts prviennent les gouvernements "un de c4 il y aura une pandmie et notre systme n'est pas prt  l'encaisser" et pourtant les gouvernements ont continu de dtruire l'hpital public.

----------


## seedbarrett

> Merkel a du jug que la probabilit que les exportations de gaz russe se stoppent un jour tait tellement faible qu'elle pouvait ngliger ce scnario.
> T'es bien oblig de commercer avec d'autres pays de toute faon, un pays ne peux pas tre 100% autonome.


Rien ne te force a n'avoir qu'un seul fournisseur de matire premire, bien sr que c'est une ide de merde depuis le dbut, je te trouve trs sympa avec eux. C'est aussi grave que de fermer des lits d'hpital, et peut tre mme pire, sans nergie t'as pas d'hpital. Au contraire, a montre bien leur mentalit "aprs moi le dluge"(disponible en france galement) et leur manque d'esprit collecitf. Si on va dans le mur, c'est pas  cause de l'UE, mais bien parce que ce sont eux au sommet de l'UE.

----------


## Uther

C'est un peu plus compliqu que a, le gaz ne se transporte pas aussi facilement que le ptrole, c'est pour a que les gazoduc sont privilgis. 
Multiplier les fournisseurs est trs compliqu d'autant plus avec le gaz conventionnel dont l'offre est sur le dclin.

----------


## Ryu2000

Les sanctions contre la Russie ne vont pas durer ternellement, dans le futur les pays de l'UE pourront  nouveau importer massivement du gaz Russe. Il faudra bien utiliser Nord Stream 2, il n'a pas t construit pour rien.
Si l'Allemagne importe autant de gaz Russe, c'est probablement parce que le gouvernement ne voulait pas de centrale nuclaire.
Regardez cet article de fin 2021 :
L'Allemagne arrte trois racteurs nuclaires en pleine crise de l'nergie en Europe



> Les trois dernires centrales du pays cesseront de fonctionner fin 2022.


Ce n'est videment pas avec des oliennes que tu vas rcuprer suffisamment d'nergie

Apparemment pour la France les fournisseurs de gaz sont :
- Norvge : 40,6%
- Russie : 16,8%
- Pays-Bas : 8,4%
- UE : 3,8%
- Algrie : 9,5%
- Nigria : 9,3%
- USA : 5,7%
- Qatar : 4,2%

Un article d'octobre 2021 :
Fermeture du gazoduc Maghreb-Europe : pourquoi l'Algrie imite la Russie dans la guerre du gaz



> En fermant le gazoduc Maghreb-Europe, le gouvernement algrien punit son voisin marocain et embarrasse les Europens.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Il n'y a pas que a a regard.

En France, le gaz ne correspond qu' 15% de notre mix nergtique (source). Et seuls environ 17% de ce gaz provient de la Russie. Donc, nous ne sommes pas dpendant des russes. Notre gaz vient en grande partie de la Norvge. (source)

Au contraire de l'Allemagne, o le gaz reprsente 1/4 du mix nergtique (https://www.planete-energies.com/fr/...e-en-allemagne). Et ce gaz vient pour plus de la moiti de la Russie (source).

C'est en cela que l'Allemagne n'est pas, pour moi, un exemple en terme de vision  long terme et en bonne gestion. En se rendant dpendante nergtiquement d'un pays tel que la Russie (un des moins fiable politiquement), elle perd toute marge de manuvre en cas de conflit (ce qui se passe actuellement) et toute crdibilit sur la scne internationale. Sur le court et moyen terme, a a fait d'elle un exemple (abandon du nuclaire) et a a boost son conomie, faisant d'elle le pays directeur de l'UE. Mais, aujourd'hui, on se rend compte que ce colosse a les pieds en argile et que la mare monte ! Bref, l'Allemagne pourrait s'effondrer si le conflit ukrainien s'ternise et que des mesures plus consquentes soient mises en place.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 

En Belgique aussi nous avons eu notre "convention citoyenne pour le climat" : https://www.rtbf.be/article/le-trava...route-10953891 

Comme en France une mesure polmique le 100 km/h au lieu du 120 km/h ^^.

Plus de proposition qu'en France  ::mrgreen::  , 168 au lieu de 150  ::P:

----------


## edrobal

> Ils sont trop peu nombreux  avoir ralis que c'est actuellement la solution la moins nfaste pour l'environnement.
> 
> J'espre que la France va faire en sorte de pouvoir produire normment d'nergie lectrique grce au nuclaire, de cette faon on pourra vendre de l'lectricit  plein de pays voisins. 
> La balance commerciale c'est important, ce serait cool si la France pouvait exporter plus.


C'est vrai que les exemples de Tchernobyl et Fukushima nous ont montr le ct le moins nfaste de l'nergie nuclaire. Et comme les dchets nuclaires produisent de la chaleur, pensons  cela pour chauffer les serres.  ::ptdr::

----------


## Uther

C'est bien beau de dire que le nuclaire est risqu ou pollue, mais il faut comparer aux alternatives existantes.

Et en effet, Tchernobyl et Fukushima nous ont mont que mme dans les cas extrmes, l'nergie nuclaire fait bien moins de morts et de dgts environnementaux, y compris sur le long terme, que la plupart des alternatives. Sachant que le scenario de Tchernobyl (le seul qui a fait des morts en quantit significative), n'est plus possible avec les centrales actuelles.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Bonsoir, 
> 
> En Belgique aussi nous avons eu notre "convention citoyenne pour le climat" : https://www.rtbf.be/article/le-trava...route-10953891 
> 
> Comme en France une mesure polmique le 100 km/h au lieu du 120 km/h ^^.
> 
> Plus de proposition qu'en France  , 168 au lieu de 150


Le problme c'est pas de les faire, c'est que le gouvernement les applique  ::(:

----------


## edrobal

> C'est bien beau de dire que le nuclaire est risqu ou pollue, mais il faut comparer aux alternatives existantes.
> 
> Et en effet, Tchernobyl et Fukushima nous ont mont que mme dans les cas extrmes, l'nergie nuclaire fait bien moins de morts et de dgts environnementaux, y compris sur le long terme, que la plupart des alternatives. Sachant que le scenario de Tchernobyl (le seul qui a fait des morts en quantit significative), n'est plus possible avec les centrales actuelles.


C'est vrai que l'nergie nuclaire fait bien moins de dgts environnementaux. Seulement une partie d'un pays devenu inhabitable sauf  considrer les habitants comme consommables.

----------


## Ryu2000

Fukushima il n'y a pas de problme de radiation. Par contre il y a des problmes de tsunami.
Les accidents sont extremement rare, les racteurs nuclaire sont trs scuriss.

De toute faon, le besoin en lectricit est gigantesque et on souhaite utiliser moins d'nergie fossile comme le Gaz, le Ptrole et le Charbon.
Par consquent on a pas le choix, si on diminue les nergies fossiles ont doit augmenter le nuclaire, il n'y a pas d'alternative. Il faut bien produire de l'lectricit  partir de quelque chose.

J'ai pas envie de payer le kWh 50 centimes. Dj qu'on est pas loin de payer 3 pour 1L de Diesel

----------


## Uther

> C'est vrai que l'nergie nuclaire fait bien moins de dgts environnementaux. Seulement une partie d'un pays devenu inhabitable sauf  considrer les habitants comme consommables.


En 60 ans d'exploitation, dans le monde entier, l'espace total que l'nergie nuclaire a rendu impropre  l'occupation humaine est de 22 000 km pour Tchernoby (un type d'accident qui n'est plus possible avec les centrales actuelles) et 370 km pour Fukushima. 22 370 km, c'est  peu prs ce que l'on artificialise comme sol, en une seule anne, rien qu'en France. Et une zone d'exclusion nuclaire, a reste un espace dans lequel la nature prospre plutt bien sans la prsence de l'homme.

Encore une fois, c'est a comparer aux alternatives qui ne fournissent pas toutes le mme niveau de service et ncessitent un ou plusieurs des lments suivants : 
 - des exploitations minires polluantes (l'uranium se mine aussi mais on a besoin de quantit relativement faibles), les exploitations  ciel ouvert ravagent les paysages.
 - des installations qui occupent un espace au sol significatif avec divers niveaux d'impacts sur la nature et de nuisances pour l'homme.
 - des zone endommages par pollutions rcurrentes (marrs noires, dgazages, ...).

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ce qui est le plus fou dans cette situation c'est les politiques qui annoncent sans honte que la situation a chang et que a n'avait pas t envisag le moins du monde.


Maintenant l'Allemagne va acheter du gaz au Qatar :
nergie : lAllemagne conclut un accord avec le Qatar pour se passer du gaz russe



> Un nouvel accord sign avec le Qatar va permettre  lAllemagne de construire deux terminaux de gaz naturel liqufi, dans un contexte o le pays cherche  sortir de sa dpendance au gaz russe


Il est possible qu'un jour l'Allemagne soit contrainte d'appliquer des sanctions contre le Qatar et un peu prs le mme scnario pourrait se produire.

Ce n'est peut-tre pas la Russie, qui va souffrir le plus  cause des sanctions actuelles. Il parait que le pays exporte toujours des matires premires (apparemment la Russie est toujours pote avec l'Inde, la Chine, certains pays africains, etc).

L'Inde prte  acheter du ptrole russe  des prix attractifs



> Soumise aux sanctions, la Russie a un besoin vital de vendre son ptrole et son gaz. L'Inde, qui dpend  80% des importations pour sa demande d'or noir, pourrait tre un client intress par un prix attractif ce qui lui permettrait de limiter la hausse de sa facture d'nergie alors que l'inflation est dj  6%.


Bon de toute faon, mme sans l'histoire du SARS-CoV-2 et sans l'histoire des sanctions, l'conomie des pays occidentaux ne se porterait pas beaucoup mieux.
Le SARS-CoV-2 et les sanctions seront probablement utiliss pour justifier la crise conomique, mais en ralit ils n'en sont pas la cause. a fait longtemps que l'conomie se porte extremement mal.

----------


## Ryu2000

Le choix c'est : nergie fossile ou nergie nuclaire. (vous tes mignon avec vos histoires de sobrit nergtique, mais a n'arrivera pas par choix)

Pourquoi le programme nergtique de Jadot conduirait  une dpendance accrue au gaz russe



> Comme lillustre notoirement lexemple allemand, *se passer  terme du nuclaire conduirait invitablement  accrotre notre dpendance aux nergies fossiles.*

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> vous tes mignon avec vos histoires de sobrit nergtique, mais a n'arrivera pas par choix


Ca aurait du etre fait il y a quelques dcennies, surtout... La preuve qu'ils pouvaient lancer le processus sans problme, s'ils l'avaient voulu.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ca aurait du etre fait il y a quelques dcennies, surtout...


Pourtant tous les gros pays se retrouvent trs rgulirement pour parler climat  ::P:  :
Confrence des parties



> *La premire confrence mondiale sur le climat remonte  1979,  Genve (Suisse)*.  cette occasion, un  Programme de recherche climatologique mondial  est lanc, sous la responsabilit de lOrganisation mtorologique mondiale (OMM), du Programme des Nations unies pour l'environnement (PNUE) et du Conseil international des unions scientifiques (CIUS).
> 
> En 1988, le Groupe d'experts intergouvernemental sur l'volution du climat (GIEC) est cr par lOMM et le PNUE pour procder,  intervalles rguliers,  une valuation de ltat des connaissances sur les changements climatiques. Son premier rapport en 1990 reconnat la responsabilit humaine dans le drglement climatique. Il sert de base  llaboration de la convention-cadre des Nations unies sur les changements climatiques (CCNUCC).
> 
> *Le troisime sommet de la Terre qui s'est tenu en 1992  Rio de Janeiro (Brsil)* est une tape cruciale dans les ngociations climatiques internationales avec la signature de la convention-cadre des Nations unies sur les changements climatiques. Celle-ci reconnat officiellement lexistence du drglement climatique et la responsabilit humaine dans ce phnomne. Son objectif est de stabiliser les concentrations atmosphriques de gaz  effet de serre  un niveau qui empche toute perturbation humaine dangereuse du systme climatique. La convention-cadre entre en vigueur le 21 mars 1994 et est ratifie par 195 pays, appels  parties , plus lUnion europenne.


Rcemment il y a eu la Confrence de Glasgow de 2021 sur les changements climatiques, c'est un gros truc.
Bientt ce sera la Confrence de Charm el-Cheikh de 2022 sur les changements climatiques.




> La preuve qu'ils pouvaient lancer le processus sans problme, s'ils l'avaient voulu.


De quoi vous parlez ?
Moi j'en tais  la sobrit nergtique, et il n'y a toujours rien qui est fait.
Est-ce que vous pensez que faire parcourir des milliers de km  des cargos de marchandises c'est de la sobrit nergtique ?

Autre exemple : Les gouvernements n'incitent pas les gens  utiliser le mme smartphone le plus longtemps possible, puisqu'ils poussent la 5G  fond, ce qui motivent des consommateurs  remplacer leur appareil. (et en 2030 ce sera la 6G)
LEurope prsente une vision de la 6G lors du Congrs mondial mobile de Barcelone



> Le commissaire Breton a prsent les projets europens dinvestissement dans les technologies et les infrastructures afin de favoriser la rsilience et douvrir la voie  la 6G, en sadressant au Congrs mondial mobile.


Bon aprs peut-tre que peu de gens ont changer de smartphone prmaturment pour avoir accs  la 5G, mais quand mme.

La seule chose qui pousse les gens  moins consommer d'nergie c'est le montant des taxes (des gens baissent la consigne de temprature de leur systme de chauffage pour faire des conomies, ils sont passs de 22C,  20C, puis  18C).
Cela dit c'est vrai qu'il existe des aides pour amliorer l'isolation du btiment.
En ce moment il y a peut-tre des gens qui prennent moins leur voiture  cause du prix du Diesel. a n'a rien a voir avec l'cologie, a a avoir avec le prix.

Pour avoir de la croissance, il faut de la consommation, ce qui produit de la pollution.
Aucun gouvernement ne vise la dcroissance.

====
Et sinon pour en revenir au nuclaire, j'espre que de nouveaux racteurs seront construits en France.
Parce que si on doit remplacer le diesel par de l'hydrogne, on va en avoir besoin.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Au contraire de l'Allemagne, o le gaz reprsente 1/4 du mix nergtique (https://www.planete-energies.com/fr/...e-en-allemagne). Et ce gaz vient pour plus de la moiti de la Russie (source).


En parlant de a :
Un rationnement du gaz russe menacerait l'Allemagne de rcession



> L'ultimatum de Moscou de ne plus livrer de gaz qu'en change de paiement en rouble a convaincu Berlin d'activer son plan d'urgence pour scuriser son approvisionnement. Le risque que l'Allemagne bascule dans une rcession  est substantiel , selon le Conseil des sages. Il a revu mercredi ses prvisions de croissance drastiquement  la baisse.


Le refus de payer en roubles menace son approvisionnement en gaz russe, l'Allemagne dclenche son plan d'urgence



> La menace de rupture d'approvisionnement en gaz russe est dsormais imminente, estime Berlin. *Pour se sevrer du gaz russe, l'Allemagne a besoin de temps, beaucoup plus que pour le ptrole ou le charbon : environ deux ans. Et parce que les nouvelles exigences de Moscou d'un paiement des livraisons en roubles ont t refuses par le G7*, le temps pourrait manquer et le ministre allemand de l'conomie Robert Habeck vient d'activer le niveau 1 de son plan d'urgence afin de prendre les premires prcautions pour scuriser l'approvisionnement en gaz de l'Allemagne.


L'Allemagne n'a qu'a envoy le G7 se faire foutre. (mais bon le G7 sanctionnerait l'Allemagne)
Ce serait con de finir en rcession juste parce qu'on a t interdit de payer en rouble.

On dirait que les sanctions contre la Russie vont faire plus de mal aux pays europens qu' la Russie.
Cela dit l'conomie se portait dj extrmement mal avant, donc a ne change pas grand chose au final.

----------


## calvaire

> On dirait que les sanctions contre la Russie vont faire plus de mal aux pays europens qu' la Russie.
> Cela dit l'conomie se portait dj extrmement mal avant, donc a ne change pas grand chose au final.


a change tout, si !
Juste la hausse du carburant et du bl a impacte quasi toutes les entreprises et tous les mnages les plus modestes (pour une personne qui prend sa voiture tous les jours a peut vite monter  +100 de charge tous les mois)

a cumul  l'inflation post covid c'est un vrai carnage. C'est pas pour rien que les ventes de voitures neuves ont atteint leur niveau le plus bas, malgr la forte pression pour passer a des "voitures propres".

----------


## Ryu2000

> sa cumul  l'inflation post covid


Comme si avant le SARS-CoV-2 l'conomie se portait bien
Le SARS-CoV-2, les sanctions contre la Russie, c'est peut-tre une goute d'eau, mais le vase tait plein depuis longtemps.

C'tait vraiment une ide de merde de sanctionner la Russie, parce qu'au final ce sont les pays europens qui prennent le plus cher.




> malgr la forte pression pour passer a des voitures propre.


Vous pensez srieusement qu'une voiture lectrique c'est propre ?  ::ptdr::

----------


## calvaire

> Comme si avant le SARS-CoV-2 l'conomie se portait bien
> Le SARS-CoV-2, les sanctions contre la Russie, c'est peut-tre une goute d'eau, mais le vase tait plein depuis longtemps.
> 
> C'tait vraiment une ide de merde de sanctionner la Russie, parce qu'au final ce sont les pays europens qui prennent le plus cher.
> 
> 
> Vous pensez srieusement qu'une voiture lectrique c'est propre ?


c'est pas moi qui t'ai moins, sinon:
1) je pense que les sanctions contre la Russie sont pas juste une goutte d'eau, c'est vraiment une grosse hausse des charges pour les plus modestes qui s'ajoute au grosses hausses du covid.
2) "Vous pensez srieusement qu'une voiture lectrique c'est propre ?", non je voulais tre sarcastique dans mon message, je l'ai dit en ajoutant des guillemets.
Je pense que dans le futur les pauvres ne pourront en faite plus se dplacer librement. Il n'y a pas de transports en commun pour quitter la ville et aller se promener dans la montagne/campagne (une des rares activit familiale encore gratuite).

----------


## escartefigue

> C'tait vraiment une ide de merde de sanctionner la Russie, parce qu'au final  *finalement*, ce sont les pays europens qui prennent le plus cher.


Les occidentaux ne veulent pas s'engager directement dans cette guerre par peur d'une escalade et d'une nouvelle guerre mondiale.
Du coup, quoi d'autre que des sanctions  l'gard de la Russie ?
Ne rien faire serait inciter Poutine  continuer d'envahir les territoires voisins, ce qui est dj un peu le cas vu les sanctions finalement peu dissuasives (seul l'arrt total des achats de gaz serait significatif, mais nous savons que de nombreux pays de l'UE en sont fortement dpendants).

----------


## Ryu2000

> (seul l'arrt total des achats de gaz serait significatif, mais nous savons que de nombreux pays de l'UE en sont fortement dpendants).


Si la Russie fermait totalement le robinet, l'Allemagne prendrait extremement cher. a pourrait provoquer une rcession norme.
Un rationnement du gaz russe menacerait l'Allemagne de rcession



> L'ultimatum de Moscou de ne plus livrer de gaz qu'en change de paiement en rouble a convaincu Berlin d'activer son plan d'urgence pour scuriser son approvisionnement. Le risque que l'Allemagne bascule dans une rcession  est substantiel , selon le Conseil des sages. Il a revu mercredi ses prvisions de croissance drastiquement  la baisse.


Si la Russie prenait la dcision de sanctionner des pays europens, ce serait catastrophique pour eux.
Je n'ai pas l'impression que les pays union-europens possdent beaucoup de gaz, de ptrole, de charbon, alors que la Russie en a plein.

On ne sanctionne pas l'Arabie Saoudite, je ne comprend pas pourquoi on sanctionne la Russie.
La guerre au Ymen a fait plus de 100 000 morts

----------


## Uther

> On ne sanctionne pas l'Arabie Saoudite, je ne comprend pas pourquoi on sanctionne la Russie.
> La guerre au Ymen a fait plus de 100 000 morts


La rponse est pourtant trs simple : l'Ukraine et gographiquement bien plus proche. C'est  la frontire de l'UE. 
Le Yemen, on a quasiment aucun rapport avec eux, ni conomique, ni historique, ni culturel.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> On ne sanctionne pas l'Arabie Saoudite, je ne comprend pas pourquoi on sanctionne la Russie.
> La guerre au Ymen a fait plus de 100 000 morts


Qatar , Arabie Saoudite, Emirats Arabes Unies, Kowet , Oman , Jordanie ... Sont des pays monarchiques pro USA  . Ymen , Iran, Afghanistan, Irak, Syrie sont des pays "rpublicains" (c'est un prsident, bien que dictateur ...) pro Russie / Chine. 

Toutes les royauts sont pro USA. Toutes les "rpubliques" sont islamiques et ouvertement anti USA .  




> La rponse est pourtant trs simple : l'Ukraine et gographiquement bien plus proche. C'est  la frontire de l'UE. 
> Le Yemen, on a quasiment aucun rapport avec eux, ni conomique, ni historique, ni culturel.


Comme prcit, les pays : Ymen , Iran, Afghanistan, Irak, Syrie n'ont pas dintrt car il n'y a pas ptrole ou de gaz en abondance. C'est plutt des pays  forte densits de population qui ne demande qu' se "dvelopper". Donc les USA se foutent pas mal de ces pays.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Iran, [...], Irak n'ont pas dintrt car il n'y a pas ptrole ou de gaz en abondance.


Va falloir que tu te renseignes un peu... ils font partie des pays avec les plus grosses ressources en gaz (iran) et en ptrole (irak). C'est mme pour a que les USA ont envahi l'irak

----------


## Ryu2000

Il parait que l'Ukraine pourrait fermer un pipeline qui achemine du gaz Russe vers l'Europe.

a ferait tellement mal  l'Allemagne.

Apparemment les USA continuent d'acheter du ptrole Russe :
Malgr lembargo, les Etats-Unis continuent dimporter du ptrole russe !



> Malgr l'embargo dcrt le 8 mars par Joe Biden, les Etats-Unis ont vu les importations de brut russe atteindre 100.000 barils par jour au cours de la dernire semaine de mars. Explications.


Si j'ai bien compris, les USA avaient arrt d'importer des engrais russes, mais ils ont chang d'avis.
US carves out mechanism for insulating Russian fertilizer exports from sanctions



> The Office of Foreign Assets Control (OFAC) of the US Treasury published a new general license dated March 24, which effectively removed Russian mineral fertilizers from possible sanctions. They were included in the list of vital products along with agricultural products, medicines and medical products.
> 
> In their opinion, the reason for the US decision was the shortage in the world market against the backdrop of a disruption in the logistics of supplies from Russia.
> 
> In the US, the share of Russian supplies in total imports is 6% for potash, 20% for diammonium phosphate and 13% for urea.


Il semblerait que si la Russie arrtait d'exporter des engrais, a pourrait poser problme.
a craint d'avoir une agriculture qui ncessite autant d'engrais.  ::(:

----------


## calvaire

> Il parait que l'Ukraine pourrait fermer un pipeline qui achemine du gaz Russe vers l'Europe.
> 
> a ferait tellement mal  l'Allemagne.
> 
> Apparemment les USA continuent d'acheter du ptrole Russe :
> Malgr lembargo, les Etats-Unis continuent dimporter du ptrole russe !
> 
> 
> Si j'ai bien compris, les USA avaient arrt d'importer des engrais russes, mais ils ont chang d'avis.
> ...


la Russie est l'un des + gros exportateur au monde de gaz, ptrole, bl et engrais. Etre en dsaccord avec eux c'est etre sans chauffage et sans bouffe.
Poutine le sais, nous le savons, voila pourquoi les sanctions ne servirons  rien, sont conomie continuera de tourner.

En faite je crois que le seul moyen de lutter contre poutine c'est de lutter contre le rchauffement climatique, chaque degr en + lui donne des rcoltes records.
Il le sait et il avait d'ailleurs annonc que le rchauffement climatique tait une bonne chose (pour son pays)

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il le sait et il avait d'ailleurs annonc que le rchauffement climatique tait une bonne chose (pour son pays)


J'ai dj entendu dire que la Sibrie pourrait devenir une rgion trs fertile.




> Etre en dsaccord avec eux c'est etre sans chauffage et sans bouffe.


Si a se trouve c'est le projet de l'UE.
Elle va peut-tre faire des choix qui provoqueront des pnuries.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> Comme prcit, les pays : Ymen , Iran, Afghanistan, Irak, Syrie n'ont pas dintrt car il n'y a pas ptrole ou de gaz en abondance. C'est plutt des pays  forte densits de population qui ne demande qu' se "dvelopper". Donc les USA se foutent pas mal de ces pays.





> Va falloir que tu te renseignes un peu... ils font partie des pays avec les plus grosses ressources en gaz (iran) et en ptrole (irak). C'est mme pour a que les USA ont envahi l'irak


J'ai surtout oubli la moiti de ma phrase. 

Hormis quelques rserves de gaz et ptrole en Iran et Irak/q , les USA n'ont que faire de ces pays, car ils ne savent pas leur vendre de biens et de services . Ces mmes pays ont longtemps t pro urss. Donc les USA les touffent. C'est mignon d'avoir du gaz et du ptrole. Si les usa ne peuvent pas leur refourguer de biens et de services comme ils le font avec l'Arabie Saoudite par exemple , ils passent leur chemin.




> En faite je crois que le seul moyen de lutter contre poutine c'est de lutter contre le rchauffement climatique, chaque degr en + lui donne des rcoltes records.
> Il le sait et il avait d'ailleurs annonc que le rchauffement climatique tait une bonne chose (pour son pays)


Les couloirs ariens et maritimes du ple nord sont du pain bnis pour la Russie ... En terme royalties pour les couloirs de transit.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Ces mmes pays ont longtemps t pro urss. Donc les USA les touffent. C'est mignon d'avoir du gaz et du ptrole. Si les usa ne peuvent pas leur refourguer de biens et de services comme ils le font avec l'Arabie Saoudite par exemple , ils passent leur chemin.


Pro URSS par dfaut, surtout, et encore... Clients de l'URSS est plus juste, surtout quand les USA ne te vendent pas d'armes parce qu'ils ne te contrlent pas, et que du coup, ils te boycottent. 

Accessoirement, ce n'est pas "quelques rserves" : 
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/R%C3%A...9trole_en_Irak
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%89nergie_en_Iran




> Les couloirs ariens et maritimes du ple nord sont du pain bnis pour la Russie ... En terme royalties pour les couloirs de transit.


"taient". Toutes les routes ariennes occident-asie ont t dvies pour viter l'espace arien russe.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> "taient". Toutes les routes ariennes occident-asie ont t dvies pour viter l'espace arien russe.


Les chinois peuvent encore y voler, ainsi que les pays qui n'ont pas de sanctions retroactives avec la Russie

----------


## air-dex

> Il parait que l'Ukraine pourrait fermer un pipeline qui achemine du gaz Russe vers l'Europe. [...]


Il ne faut jamais oublier l'tat d'interdpendance dans lequel notre monde se trouve.

Cette fermeture serait un suicide pour eux. Si l'Ukraine coupe le gaz  ses allis europens alors les allis europens lui couperont l'approvisionnement en armes. Et Lviv passerait alors sous bannire russe en moins de temps qu'il ne faut pour le dire, avec en prime la tte de Zelensky au sommet d'une pique.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si l'Ukraine coupe le gaz  ses allis europens alors les allis europens lui couperont l'approvisionnement en armes.


a j'y crois pas.
Je pense que l'idologie anti-Russe de l'UE est tellement forte qu'elle est prte  se suicider en esprant que a affaiblisse la Russie.
Par contre l'Ukraine n'est pas dans l'UE et elle doit gagner des milliards chaque anne en laissant passer du gaz Russe. (mais elle aime bien demander  l'UE de sanctionner la Russie)

Ou sinon : l'UE sanctionne la Russie, donc la Russie pourrait sanctionner l'UE, si un jour la Russie dcide de stopper les exportations de gaz et de charbon, il y a des pays europens qui vont souffrir.

Si il y avait plus de racteurs nuclaires en Europe, on aurait moins besoin du gaz et du charbon russe. (bon par contre pour les engrais a changerait rien)

----------


## calvaire

> Si il y avait plus de racteurs nuclaires en Europe, on aurait moins besoin du gaz et du charbon russe. (bon par contre pour les engrais a changerait rien)


et va falloir aussi trouver de l'espace vitale pour cultiver le bl si tu veux pas crever de faim l'hiver prochain.
Ce serait bien d'intgrer l'ukraine  l'empire UE, les salaires sont plus bas qu'en chine en plus. De bon futur petit esclave a notre service.
oh wait c'est ce qu'a fait l'ue en 2014 aprs avoir financ le coup d'tat le coup d'tat de signer l'accord d'association au lieu du CEI de la Russie bien plus avantageuse... et en prime un renflouement de 5 milliards et videment un plan d'austrit pire que la Grce.

Quand cette guerre sera termin, nul doute que l'ue investisse massivement dans l'conomie d'ukraine... des usines pas cher, des ouvrier pas cher et un emprunt avec en contre partie un grand plan d'austrit.
Si l'Ukraine rsiste  la Russie, les grand vainqueurs seront les patrons UE et Amricains qui feront du business sur la misre de ces pauvres gens.
Si la Russie Triomphe, les ukrainiens vont beaucoup morfler aussi.

dans tous les cas c'est la fin de ce pays, il se fera bouffer par 1 des 2 camps hlas.

En Grce l'ue est responsable du gnocide de milliers de gens, incapable de se soigner, se loger et de manger.
La crise des subprimes, je ne trouve pas de chiffre globaux mais c'est 13000 suicide en Occident
et 500000 dans le monde du a l'incapacit de soigner du cancer.

Combien de mort avec l'inflation actuel ? les financiers sont des boucher sanguinaire, bien plus que Poutine

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 

Voici une vido qu'on m'a partag : 




Les personnes trs sensibles  l'environnement et l'cologie feraient parties des 16% de la population avec un QI entre 115 et 145 . On les appels pour certains "philo cognitif" . Des personnes trs "crbrales" en sommes . Les philo cognitifs peuvent tre aussi "neuro atypique" au passage : TDAH , TSA, Aspie, HP ...

Greta Thunberg , Bill Gates , Al Gore sont sensibles  lenvironnement et  l'cologie ... et Asperger  ::D: 

Lgende urbaine, thorie ou ralit selon vous ?

----------


## totozor

> Les personnes trs sensibles  l'environnement et l'cologie feraient parties des 16% de la population avec un QI entre 115 et 145 . On les appels pour certains "philo cognitif" . Des personnes trs "crbrales" en sommes . Les philo cognitifs peuvent tre aussi "neuro atypique" au passage : TDAH , TSA, Aspie, HP ...


Cette phrase n'a pas de sens. Elle signifierait qu'aucune personne trs sensible  l'environnement aurait un QI infrieur  115.
Il suffirait donc de trouver 1 personne pour contredire. Je connais quelques personnes dont les convictions cologiques les ont pouss  vivre une vie atypique (vie en communaut, changement radical de vie pour tre le moins dpendant de l'industrie) et je suis assez convaincu qu'ils n'ont pas un QI exceptionnel.

J'ai volu pendant quelques temps dans le milieu HP, Zebres & Co.
J'invites les gens  tre extrmement prudents vis  vis de ces groupes. Le groupe avec lequel j'ai volu tait  la limite de la secte. Ils ne demandaient pas d'argent, mais ils encourageaient  s'isoler les "normaux pensants", ils entretenaient (voir imposaient) les complexes de certains de leurs membres.
Je l'ai quitt le jour o le groupe a tent de convaincre un jeune qu'il devait arrte d'tre aussi sociable "parce que les HP ne sont pas sociable naturellement" et qu'un jour o l'autre son environnement le rejettera  cause de sa diffrence.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Cette phrase n'a pas de sens. Elle signifierait qu'aucune personne trs sensible  l'environnement aurait un QI infrieur  115.
> Il suffirait donc de trouver 1 personne pour contredire. Je connais quelques personnes dont les convictions cologiques les ont pouss  vivre une vie atypique (vie en communaut, changement radical de vie pour tre le moins dpendant de l'industrie) et je suis assez convaincu qu'ils n'ont pas un QI exceptionnel.


Je n'en fait pas une gnralit non plus ^^ Soyons un minimum rationnel . D'ou mon commentaire "  Lgende urbaine, thorie ou ralit selon vous ? " .




> J'ai volu pendant quelques temps dans le milieu HP, Zebres & Co.
> J'invites les gens  tre extrmement prudents vis  vis de ces groupes. Le groupe avec lequel j'ai volu tait  la limite de la secte. Ils ne demandaient pas d'argent, mais ils encourageaient  s'isoler les "normaux pensants", ils entretenaient (voir imposaient) les complexes de certains de leurs membres.
> Je l'ai quitt le jour o le groupe a tent de convaincre un jeune qu'il devait arrte d'tre aussi sociable "parce que les HP ne sont pas sociable naturellement" et qu'un jour o l'autre son environnement le rejettera  cause de sa diffrence.


Certains vont hurler au loup et dire qu'il y a des complotistes  ::aie::

----------


## edrobal

> Cette phrase n'a pas de sens. Elle signifierait qu'aucune personne trs sensible  l'environnement aurait un QI infrieur  115.
> Il suffirait donc de trouver 1 personne pour contredire. Je connais quelques personnes dont les convictions cologiques les ont pouss  vivre une vie atypique (vie en communaut, changement radical de vie pour tre le moins dpendant de l'industrie) et je suis assez convaincu qu'ils n'ont pas un QI exceptionnel.


Je pense qu'il vous manque la case logique. Dans le temps, on apprenait que tous les facteurs taient des fonctionnaires (ce n'est plus le cas) mais que tous les fonctionnaires n'taient pas des facteurs.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Je pense qu'il vous manque la case logique.


Si c'est un argument ad hominem ... C'est vraiment d'une bassesse  ::?:  




> Dans le temps, on apprenait que tous les facteurs taient des fonctionnaires (ce n'est plus le cas) mais que tous les fonctionnaires n'taient pas des facteurs.


Quel est le rapport avec ce que l'on dit ?  ::weird:: 

Phrase qui n'a ni queue ni tte aussi ...

----------


## edrobal

> Bonjour, 
> 
> 
> 
> Si c'est un argument ad hominem ... C'est vraiment d'une bassesse  
> 
> 
> 
> Quel est le rapport avec ce que l'on dit ? 
> ...


Non, c'est votre commentaire qui n'a ni queue ni sens. Dsol si vous tes trop bte pour comprendre.

----------


## calvaire

> Je pense qu'il vous manque la case logique. Dans le temps, on apprenait que tous les facteurs taient des fonctionnaires (ce n'est plus le cas) mais que tous les fonctionnaires n'taient pas des facteurs.


Dans le temps, on apprenait  ce mfier des facteurs quand on taient au boulot et que madame restait  la maison a faire la cuisine (ce n'est plus le cas) mais que tous les facteurs n'taient pas le pre de nos enfants

----------


## fredinkan

> Les personnes trs sensibles  l'environnement et l'cologie feraient parties des 16% de la population avec un QI entre 115 et 145 . On les appels pour certains "philo cognitif" . Des personnes trs "crbrales" en sommes . Les philo cognitifs peuvent tre aussi "neuro atypique" au passage : TDAH , TSA, Aspie, HP ...


Comme d'habitude, corrlation n'est pas causalit. Il faut bien faire attention  a.

J'ai dj vu pas mal de documents qui en parlent, et les raisons les plus invoques  cette corrlation sont que les personnes ayant de tels QI:
- Ont tendance  tre plus formes - Et donc ayant eu un accs plus complet  cette information, tout en ayant la culture scientifique ncessaire pour comprendre ces infos.
- Ont un niveau de vie (et de salaire) suprieur qui permet d'investir dans ces domaines / dpenser en pensant  l'environnement et l'cologie
- Ont le "temps de cerveau disponible" ncessaire pour se renseigner sur ces sujets (soit en le faisant en cours de journe - car ils en ont le temps, soit car leur qualit de vie / vie prive ou de famille leur laisse suffisemment de temps le soir)
- Ont un esprit suffisemment critique (ou ont pu le dvelopper de par leur lecture, leurs formations, etc.), permettant de savoir trier les sources, ceci afin de trier le vrai du faux

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> Bonsoir, 
> 
> Voici une vido qu'on m'a partag : 
> 
> Les personnes trs sensibles  l'environnement et l'cologie feraient parties des 16% de la population avec un QI entre 115 et 145 . On les appels pour certains "philo cognitif" . Des personnes trs "crbrales" en sommes . Les philo cognitifs peuvent tre aussi "neuro atypique" au passage : TDAH , TSA, Aspie, HP ...
> 
> Greta Thunberg , Bill Gates , Al Gore sont sensibles  lenvironnement et  l'cologie ... et Asperger 
> 
> Lgende urbaine, thorie ou ralit selon vous ?


Personnellement, je ne pense pas que Greta Thunberg , Bill Gates , Al Gore et Co. soient sensibles  lenvironnement et  l'cologie, car leur seul but est d'inventer et promouvoir de nouvelles industries afin de remplacer les industries polluantes existantes, afin d'viter l'effondrement du capitalisme (pour Greta Thunberg , c'est indirectement). Rien ne prouve que les nouvelles industries seront moins polluantes. http://www.entelekheia.fr/2019/07/20...nt-des-jeunes/

Aprs, ton raisonnement est peut tre vrai dans l'absolu, peut-tre de par la capacit  comprendre un systme dans son ensemble, ce qui est primordial dans un raisonnement scientifique (ce qui n'est pas comme la technologie, il ne faut pas confondre science et technologie  ::roll:: ). Aprs tout, je fais partie des "philos cognitif" et probablement aussi des "personnes trs sensibles  l'environnement et l'cologie ".
Mais il est clair que de nombreuses personnes "trs sensibles  l'environnement et l'cologie " n'en font pas partie. De plus, de nombreux raisonnement "cologiste" (des vrais, pas des raisonnements type "le nuclaire va sauver la plante  ::mouarf:: " sont les mmes que ceux des paysans au XIXe sicle (90 % de la population de l'poque).

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> Comme d'habitude, corrlation n'est pas causalit. Il faut bien faire attention  a.
> 
> J'ai dj vu pas mal de documents qui en parlent, et les raisons les plus invoques  cette corrlation sont que les personnes ayant de tels QI:
> - Ont tendance  tre plus formes - Et donc ayant eu un accs plus complet  cette information, tout en ayant la culture scientifique ncessaire pour comprendre ces infos.
> - Ont un niveau de vie (et de salaire) suprieur qui permet d'investir dans ces domaines / dpenser en pensant  l'environnement et l'cologie
> - Ont le "temps de cerveau disponible" ncessaire pour se renseigner sur ces sujets (soit en le faisant en cours de journe - car ils en ont le temps, soit car leur qualit de vie / vie prive ou de famille leur laisse suffisemment de temps le soir)
> - Ont un esprit suffisemment critique (ou ont pu le dvelopper de par leur lecture, leurs formations, etc.), permettant de savoir trier les sources, ceci afin de trier le vrai du faux


Ce que vous dite est assez logique, car le QI lui-mme  t invent pour mesurer les capacits de rflexion (donc une partie des capacits d'adaptations) dans le monde industriel occidental.

Albert Jacquard explique trs bien cela : https://www.seuil.com/ouvrage/eloge-.../9782020049382

----------


## fredinkan

> Ce que vous dite est assez logique, car le QI lui-mme  t invent pour mesurer les capacits de rflexion (donc une partie des capacits d'adaptations) dans le monde industriel occidental.
> 
> Albert Jacquard explique trs bien cela : https://www.seuil.com/ouvrage/eloge-.../9782020049382


Ce que je souhaitais mettre en lumire avec le fait que c'est une corrlation c'est qu'il y a galement un nombre important de QI au dessus de 115 dans les "sphres conspi", qui n'ont peut-tre - ou certainement d'ailleurs - pas suffisemment dvelopp d'esprit critique ou se laisse avoir par "facilit".

De plus, on ne parle ici que de QI, soit la mesure de l'intelligence logique. En mesurant les autres formes d'intelligences, on peut vite voir que l'intelligence sociale ne sera clairement pas un facteur rassemblant pour la sensibilit  l'environnement. Ces personnes auront plus tendance  tre les chevaliers blancs dans leurs paroles au contraire de leurs actes.

----------


## totozor

> Comme d'habitude, corrlation n'est pas causalit. Il faut bien faire attention  a.
> J'ai dj vu pas mal de documents qui en parlent, et les raisons les plus invoques  cette corrlation sont que les personnes ayant de tels QI:
> - Ont tendance  tre plus formes - Et donc ayant eu un accs plus complet  cette information, tout en ayant la culture scientifique ncessaire pour comprendre ces infos.
> - Ont un niveau de vie (et de salaire) suprieur qui permet d'investir dans ces domaines / dpenser en pensant  l'environnement et l'cologie
> - Ont le "temps de cerveau disponible" ncessaire pour se renseigner sur ces sujets (soit en le faisant en cours de journe - car ils en ont le temps, soit car leur qualit de vie / vie prive ou de famille leur laisse suffisemment de temps le soir)
> - Ont un esprit suffisemment critique (ou ont pu le dvelopper de par leur lecture, leurs formations, etc.), permettant de savoir trier les sources, ceci afin de trier le vrai du faux


Je penses que ces analyses souffrent d'un biais non ngligeable, le QI n'est pas dpendant de la sociologie, ou ne devrait pas l'tre.
Je ne penses pas que les hauts QI sont plus forms mais que les plus forms (les plus aiss) ont plus tendance  passer le test que les personnes qui le sont moins.

Ce que je vois dans mon entourage (et qui vaudrait le coup d'essayer de confirmer ou d'infirmer) est qu'on ne diagnostique pas un lve en difficult de la mme faon suivant son milieu social. Les favoriss ayant droit aux diagnostiques "favorable" HP, Asperger alors que les dfavoriss vont plutt avoir les "dfavorables", dys-quelquechoses.
Je viens d'un milieu favoris, j'ai assez vite vu un orthophoniste. Quand ma mre a demand si j'tais dyslexique (j'avais 7 ans) il a rpondu que non, je n'tais pas idiot. J'ai t diagnostiqu  20 ans.
L'essentiel des HP que je connais sont de milieu favoris, ceux qui ne le sont pas sont en gnral des fils de prolos qui ont pass leur test en mme temps que leur enfant ou qui l'ont pass aprs trouvant que ce que dit le psy rsonne trangement chez eux.
Attention : Je ne penses pas que les diagnostiques des "bourgeois" ou des "prolos" sont faux, je penses juste qu'un HP dyslexique aura tendance  tre diagnostiqu HP s'il est bourgeois et dyslexique s'il est prolo.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...) je penses juste qu'un HP dyslexique aura tendance  tre diagnostiqu HP s'il est bourgeois et dyslexique s'il est prolo.


Et videmment, les deux seront vrais, la plupart du temps (je caricature, mais pas beaucoup).

Le QI est modrment dpendant de la sociologie, particulirement la partie verbale. Il y a forcment une influence culturelle incompressible sur des questions de vocabulaire, et tu ne peux pas mesurer les comptences cognitives sans faire un passage par le langage. Et mme si la logique pure est, euh, pure, tre habitu  la manipuler a forcment un impact sur le dtail des performances (pas en gros).

Aprs, mon petit, dans le cadre de son suivi au CAMSP pour ses nombreux troubles de sant, va passer un test de QI la semaine prochaine. Il a eu un AVC  la naissance (influence vraisemblablement ngative), grandit en environnement bilingue (influence mixe, a rduit son vocabulaire franais, mais a l'habitue  rflchir de plusieurs manires diffrentes), est trs rtif  l'autorit (influence ngative pour tout type de test), grandit loin des crans et entour de bouquins, avec une grande sur ptrie de culture classique (influence largement positive), a encore des soucis de prononciation et de communication malgr l'orthophoniste (influence globalement ngative, mais il faut aussi compter que l'orthophoniste l'entraine, d'une certaine manire).

Quelle sera la valeur de sa note de QI? Pas grand chose, j'en ai peur. Les influences qui peuvent modifier le score brut tel qu'il sevrait tre sont bien trop nombreuses. Je sais qu'il n'est pas compltement idiot, mais a n'est pas d'une grande prcision non plus. J'espre surtout avoir de la spcialiste des commentaires clairants, qui je l'espre auront plus de valeur qu'un bte chiffre.

Je ne dis pas que les mesures de QI sont inutiles. Je dis qu'il ne faut pas les survaluer ni les surinterprter. Que mon gamin affiche 80 ou 140 mardi prochain, a ne sera qu'une indication fort vague. Et classer les gens en fonction de a me parait extrmement casse-gueule, pour rester poli.

----------

